# 2010 NFL Thread



## mszwebs (Feb 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Wow, excitement abounds. It has been a long NFL year. The Saints.........I mean think about it......THE SAINTS are the SB Champions.
> 
> I have to admit that I was pulling for the Colts. I rooted for them back in the 70s as my AFC team. But when the Saints won, it also felt right. Heck, the Mannings would be celebrating either way.
> 
> ...



Cracked.


I know the 2009 season just ended, but its never too early to start talkin smack


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2010)

You know how I love you. :wubu:





Did you like the Brett Favre commercial?


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> You know how I love you. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was hilarious. I LOVE when he makes fun of himself.

I actually thought this game was kind of Blah, for the most part. Only 1 or 2 exciting moments. And Peyton Manning really bores me. I did drink out of my Colts cup though, even though I was pro Saints lol.


And yes. I know how you love me :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

My prayers have been answered.... :bow: :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 8, 2010)

The assortment of players that I favor can move the ball over the white line signifying a score more efficiently than the assortment of players that you favor!!

That's right, I went there. GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 8, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> The assortment of players that I favor can move the ball over the white line signifying a score more efficiently than the assortment of players that you favor!!
> 
> That's right, I went there. GO BRONCOS!!



Nate, what the hell are you even talking about 


Oh. Never mind. I just re-read it and it makes sense now, so...

NUH-UH!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2010)

Rooting for the Broncos never makes sense.


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Rooting for the Broncos never makes sense.



YOU'RE OUT OF MY WILL!

I am curious to see how the "Super Bowl Loser" curse is going to affect the Colts this year. 

/2008 Tom Brady is shaking his head in agreement


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was in the will?!?!?!? How do I get back in and what do I get??? If it's something good I won't diss the Broncos again 


(or at least for a while)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear NancyGrill47,

Plz introduze yerself. I don think weve scene u here befor. Interduse yerself and wat teem u like. U seems like a steelarz fan but I amnot shure. 

Tanks,

Spenky


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dear Spanky,

Hello. My name NancyGirl74. It is a pleasure to meet you. No, I am not a Steelers fan *scoff*. I am a proud Jersey girl and a long time fan of the New York Giants like 97.8% of football fans in NJ. You may not have seen me here before because I spend a lot of time in the 2007 NFL Thread. Why, you might ask? Because that was the season of Glory. The season of Greatness. The season of Victory. Plus we have brownies and in the summer weekend BBQs. If you are a Giants fan you are most welcome to join us. 

I have high hopes for the 2010 NFL thread. Naturally, the ultimate goal is to win the THE BIG GAME but I will settle for beating the pants off a few arch rivals who shall remain nameless. 

Anyhoo, it was lovely to meet you, Spanky. I hope we can be the bestest of friends, especially if you love the Giants as I do.

Sincerely,
NancyGirl74


PS...You might want to try using spellcheck. You write like an Eagles fan. Eeew!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

*
To that wonderful team The Philly Iggles
* :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2010)

I was looking at "Rome is Burning" show on Cable and there was this great clip on Drew Brees Post game Celebration at Lucy's Bar. If I recall I think he just walked into the bar and got the fan's to do this chant



*Drew Brees teaches Pre-Game chant at Lucy's bar post&#65279; Super Bowl*


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 17, 2010)

Cold Comfort finally stumbled back into the realm of Dimensions. Tearfully realizing she disappointed her NFL family and they had deserted her in the 2009 Thread, she mustered up the courage to address the new thread. She then wrote (Choose your own Ending):


Hello 2010 NFL Thread Participants:

My name's Jen and I like kitties, children, brussel sprouts and the Pittsburgh Steelers. I like what you've done with the place. 

Hello 2010 NFL Thread Participants:

I was doing a casual search of the term "Brownies" on the forum and happened to find a post several above my very own in which the delicious dessert was mentioned. GO BROWNIES!

Hello 2010 NFL Thread Participants:

I can outdrink every last one of you and my team sucks more than yours. However, we have the fattest front office in the league, and if there's one thing I trust, it's fat men. GO BROWNS SUPERBOWL FAWTY-FIIIIIVE, BIIIIIIIIITCHES. *belch*

Name'sshen. NIIc-ice *hiccup* toschmeetya.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 18, 2010)

Coldy barely made it on the first page of the NFL 2010 Thread. :bow:

It is official. It was either that or making everyone wizz on the thread from remote locations. 

Lookit this way. The Nawlinz Aints and Sad Sack Nation will rule the NFL SB seat for another 350 or so daze. 

So why not the Brownies next year? MAybe even the Eag......naw. Ferget it. 

Speaking of needing a drink.....


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 18, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Coldy barely made it on the first page of the NFL 2010 Thread. :bow:
> 
> It is official. It was either that or making everyone wizz on the thread from remote locations.
> 
> ...



Awww Spankles. 

Maybe Coldy will have one with ya and she can out drink you, as she can the rest of us lol


----------



## Spanky (Feb 18, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Awww Spankles.
> 
> Maybe Coldy will have one with ya and she can out drink you, as she can the rest of us lol



If you can ever get her to your little corner of Wisconsin, I will drive there to take her azz (and the rest of her) up on that challenge.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> If you can ever get her to your little corner of Wisconsin, I will drive there to take her azz (and the rest of her) up on that challenge.



If this ^^^ happens POST PIX PLEASE!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

Some NFL News ....

NFL players released by their respective teams as of today... 

1. Brain Westbrook (Eagles) - just heard this on WFAN 
2. Ladanian Tomlinson (SanDiego) 

*** Most anticipated news would be Brett Favre- does he come back or not-but, we might not know for awhile... 

*Source*

NFL 2010 Free Agent Tracker -By Team


----------



## Spanky (Feb 24, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Some NFL News ....
> 
> NFL players released by their respective teams as of today...
> 
> ...



Favre schmavre. 

Chester Taylor. Now that is one underrated running back. Hard runner, good hands, great out of the backfield. HEAR DAT, ANDY??


----------



## Spanky (Mar 25, 2010)

Skins fans rejoice!

You may not find yerselves at the bottom of the NFC East. 


FOR SALE
Kevin Kolb
Michael Vick
Donovan McNabb

Would any of you take any of them? What do you have to trade? 

Kolb is a back-up to an older QB at best. No one is going to trade for him to be a starter. Good QB. I think he is the future for us.

Vick? Raiders. Or PETA. PETA said they could get a few draft picks from the Vegans. I think they are in the AFC Middle East.

McNabbski is worth the trade. Vikings if Favre re-re-re-re-re-re-tires. Brownies? St. Louis has an offer for him. First rounder included. Otherwise no one else has made an offer. 



How bout them Phillies?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 25, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Skins fans rejoice!
> 
> You may not find yerselves at the bottom of the NFC East.
> 
> ...




I was listening to PTI - and.... they are in agreement that McNabb stays in Philly.... unless Arizona has something in mind...

Also heard that the NY Jets are the next team to be featured on HBO's HBO- Hard Knocks Training Camp-2010...

Why :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2010)

Every year for the past 8 years I'm confident the Patriots have what it takes to win the Superbowl.

This is the first year I don't think they have a chance in hell of winning it all. Unless they draft all defensive superstars and Laurence Maroney is capable of rushing for 1,000 yards....they'll be lucky to win 10 games.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 25, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Every year for the past 8 years I'm confident the Patriots have what it takes to win the Superbowl.
> 
> This is the first year I don't think they have a chance in hell of winning it all. Unless they draft all defensive superstars and Laurence Maroney is capable of rushing for 1,000 yards....they'll be lucky to win 10 games.



Yeah but are the chances any better of Belichik showing up on the sidelines in a suit and tie anytime soon? 

Hell, I'd take a $30 haircut and a close shave at least ONCE.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 4, 2010)

McNabb traded to the Redskins.. what a shocker. Never thought that the Eagles would trade Donovan to a team in the same division. Looks as if the upcoming season may be a rebuilding year for the Eagles....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> McNabb traded to the Redskins.. what a shocker. Never thought that the Eagles would trade Donovan to a team in the same division. Looks as if the upcoming season may be a rebuilding year for the Eagles....



The only thing worse than the Eagles having to play against McNabb twice a season now........is that the Jints STILL have to play McNabb twice a season. 

Nancy gets to make fresh bets with Redskins fans. 

Smart move to trade him, dumbfuckistan move trading him to the Skins. I mean really, Andy. Just fucking add two losses to the column next year. 

Kolb is the man. Also 5 of the first 87 draft picks. I think the Eagles will turn heads continuing to build with a new young corps of players. Maybe not next season or the season after, but it is a new beginning.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2010)

Spanky said:


> The only thing worse than the Eagles having to play against McNabb twice a season now........is that the Jints STILL have to play McNabb twice a season.
> 
> *
> As do your luvable Eagles - and think of which team Dononvan will be ready for...
> ...



*I*t's official... only two teams that are relevant in the NFC East will be The Giants and The Cowboys... :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *I*t's official... only two teams that are relevant in the NFC East will be The Giants and The Cowboys... :bow:



I stand by my words, Tony.


THIRD PLACE*.








* I mean we may end up in fourth. But you'll be fighting to stay ahead.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 5, 2010)

McNabb, as good as he is, is old and has missed 24 games in his career due to injury.


So basically, the Redskins have put a Band-Aid over their broken ass team...which might work for a little while, but probably not for long.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> McNabb, as good as he is, is old and has missed 24 games in his career due to injury.
> 
> 
> So basically, the Redskins have put a Band-Aid over their broken ass team...which might work for a little while, but probably not for long.



If the Redskins draft a QB - then this is the Band-Aid for that position. They also have Rex Grosssman as the backup. They do have a boat load of problems with the Offensive line. They move does put them up in parity to the Eagles though


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> McNabb, as good as he is, is old and has missed 24 games in his career due to injury.
> 
> 
> So basically, the Redskins have put a Band-Aid over their broken ass team...which might work for a little while, but probably not for long.




I think the po' broken down bottom ass Iggles get to test their QB theories against great and powerful Rodgers and Packers THIS YEAR. I just checked and Kevin Kolb has won as many playoff games as Rodgers with only 3 starts. 

Yer gonna look reeeeeeeal purty in a bathing suit and "Take me, Kevin, NOW!" sign.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> If the Redskins draft a QB - then this is the Band-Aid for that position. *They also have Rex Grosssman as the backup.* They do have a boat load of problems with the Offensive line. They move does put them up in parity to the Eagles though



he hee hee HEE heh WAHHHHHH HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAA. 


Jints still suk.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 5, 2010)

Spanky said:


> he hee hee HEE heh WAHHHHHH HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAA.
> 
> 
> Jints still suk.




*I*ggles... Parity Bowl Champs ...wonder how soon Dandy Andy is run out of town....







*W*hat could have been......


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *I*ggles... Parity Bowl Champs ...wonder how soon Dandy Andy is run out of town....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





McNabb in a Vikings uniform would have been the better fit. It will be interesting to see how he will fit in Washington. 

In the end, a good man, good leader, good example for kids, exemplary representative of the NFL, great player. Things the NFL sometimes has in too few numbers. 

Back in 1998 when Randall Cunningham (aka QB Eagles ) had a resurgence in Minnesota went 15 - 1 and should have gone to the SB as favorites, I was cheering him on all the way. Playing in Philly is tough, beyond tough. 

I will cheer McNabb the same way if he gets there. But if he ever wears a Cowgirls uniform, so help me dog, he is dead to me.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 6, 2010)

Tony... Rex Grossman is NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE.




Also, re: The Band Aid...yeah, ok, they draft a QB, but potentially can't protect McNabb since, as you say, they SO have O-Line issues. So his old self goes down and is out for more games (in addition to the 24 he's already missed to injury) and the NewBie QB learns at the hands of the above mentioned douchebag?

Sign me the hell up.


And Spanky, there will be no Zwebs in a swimming suit, proclaiming my love for the Eagles this year.

Sorry.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe Skins might trade Campbell to Niners.. But don't be surprise if the Eagles put Vick on the market and trade him to Buffalo or better yet Carolina..


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Apr 6, 2010)

Tony: Bruce Allen and Mike Shannhan is running the Skins front office..


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanna know how the crappy assed Giants defense is gonna make some resurrection by the first kick off next year. 

I mean they sucked pretty bad. Let's be honest. NFC East 2010-2011

In order top to bottom

1. Cowgirls (throwing up a leetle in my mouth)
.
.
.
.
.
.

<wait for it>
.
.
.
.
<still there?>
.
.
.
.
29-3/4. Giants
30-1/8. Skins
30-1/2. Eagles

I mean I put the Skins and Eagles at almost parity with McNabb being the difference. But just a few dozen "bounce passes" by McNabbster and Kolb may look the better QB.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2010)

Muaaaahhhahahahahah!


Without Nancy around, it is open season on Giants. Hehe. 

Glad she is not around......

....to bust down......

..on her favorite clown......

....me.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 6, 2010)

getting ready for another year of fun


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I mean I put the Skins and Eagles at almost parity with McNabb being the difference. But just a few dozen "bounce passes" by McNabbster and Kolb may look the better QB.



*N*ow... after a few shots of the old Pickle Juice ... Kevin Kolb looks like a future HOF



blackcaesarbhm said:


> Tony: Bruce Allen and Mike Shannhan is running the Skins front office..



*P*robably the best thing for their rebuilding process


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Tony... Rex Grossman is NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE.



*S*o true.. it's amazing that he manages to wind up somewhere


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 22, 2010)

WEEK 1


Packers @ Eagles.  (Spanky in a bikini with I <3 Aaron Rodgers on his boobies.)

Braaaaang it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Patriots trade down 5 slots for a 3rd round nickelback......Bellichick has fucking LOST IT.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Apr 23, 2010)

Broncos made stupid mistake by passing over Bryant....


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 24, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Patriots trade down 5 slots for a 3rd round nickelback......Bellichick has fucking LOST IT.



Really? Has he? Because I'm pretty sure he's going to completely OWN the 2011 draft. What a fucking monopoly. I'm already not looking forward to that draft just because of how much the Pats are going to get away with in there.

Also, I'd like to say I cried Joe Haden tears when we picked up the coolest name in the draft all the way in the third round, Colt McCoy. Ahhh, a young QB. Cleveland is at peace again. 

BTW, hate the three day format. With that being said, off to bed to watch the remainder in the morning!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> WEEK 1
> 
> 
> Packers @ Eagles.  (Spanky in a bikini with I <3 Aaron Rodgers on his boobies.)
> ...



This should be an interesting game - a nice warmup of things to come


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 24, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> Really? Has he? Because I'm pretty sure he's going to completely OWN the 2011 draft. What a fucking monopoly. I'm already not looking forward to that draft just because of how much the Pats are going to get away with in there.
> 
> Also, I'd like to say I cried Joe Haden tears when we picked up the coolest name in the draft all the way in the third round, Colt McCoy. Ahhh, a young QB. Cleveland is at peace again.
> 
> BTW, hate the three day format. With that being said, off to bed to watch the remainder in the morning!



Lots of changes for the Browns (Quinn to the Broncos) (Delhomme to Cleveland ) and the experts do like the pick of Haden in the first round. Seems as if most of the teams did very well....

As the the Giants ... Jason Pierre (just amazing to see a 6'5" 270# guy doing backflips - in one show he even did it in full gear

*Below is a clip of Pierre competeing against a teamate doing backflips *

Jason Pierre Backflip


----------



## Spanky (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Spanky it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums? 


Okalee dokealee.

First, someone has to check out who stole Cold Comfort's ID and posted a message at all. Seemed lucid, sober and downright well thought out. No emotion, effenheimers and love hate love for Cleevlend. Imposter. 

Second, mszwebs can kiss my forever Eagles lovin ass while again NOT agreeing to a photo shoot bet in week one. Wimpster. Kevin Kolb is much shorter than Donovan McRedskin. 

Third, Nancy maybe stole Cold Comfort's account. Hmmmmmmm, just maybe. But then I heard she became a Jets fan in the AFC Divisional Round of the playoffs last year. She does look good in green, doesn't she?? 

Fourth, Tony is Tony. Some things never change. :bow:

Okay, off to not post for two weeks. Yay!


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 26, 2010)

Now that Jason Campbell has been traded from the 'Skins to the Raiders, I'm guessing that bum JaMarcus Russell will be shown the door. By comparison, Campbell is the second coming of Joe Montana compared to Russell. I just love before how Al Davis was practically fawning over Russell -- by this move, I would imagine that the "JaMarcus Russell Experiment" has ended. And mercifully so.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 26, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Now that Jason Campbell has been traded from the 'Skins to the Raiders, I'm guessing that bum JaMarcus Russell will be shown the door. By comparison, Campbell is the second coming of Joe Montana compared to Russell. I just love before how Al Davis was practically fawning over Russell -- by this move, I would imagine that the "JaMarcus Russell Experiment" has ended. And mercifully so.



2 things. 1. Al Davis has completely lost it, the less moves he makes the better. Russell was no better than Kordell Stewart and everyone but him knew it. 

2. Nothing to do with football but your sig line made me laugh. I too have Red Zone Cuba and I could list the funny liners said by the MST3K gang all day long, took me 3 tries to make it through the movie without falling asleep.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 26, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> 2 things. 1. Al Davis has completely lost it, the less moves he makes the better. Russell was no better than Kordell Stewart and everyone but him knew it.
> 
> 2. Nothing to do with football but your sig line made me laugh. I too have Red Zone Cuba and I could list the funny liners said by the MST3K gang all day long, took me 3 tries to make it through the movie without falling asleep.



I think the only thing that'll help the Raiders organization have a winning season is when Al Davis (aka the Crypt-Keeper) officially croaks. Even then it'll be a challenge to pull control away from his cold, dead hands. As long as he is alive and making decisions, the Raiders have no future.

Yeah Red Zone Cuba is a tough one to get through. But then again Coleman Francis (the director and "star" [if you can call him that] of the film) put out another gem, "The Beast of Yucca Flats." And "Sky Divers" I think. Even slamming shots of 5 Hour Energy still won't help you stay awake after watching those ones.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Hello Spanky it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?
> 
> 
> Okalee dokealee.
> ...




*
Why Spanks - here at Dims... We lub dem Eagles - "Our 10 time Off Season Champs" 
*


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Apr 27, 2010)

Khayes: If I recalled, Kordell Stewart was selected to the pro-bowl twice during his career in national football league.. He did took the Steelers to the AFC Championship games...

The Raiders problems is coaching and soft offensive line.. Remember, last season Cable was the offensive coordinator/offensive line coach and head football coach.. Russell was in his second season as starter in national football league.. 

Rumors has it that new offensive coordinator Hue Jackson was looking forward to work with Russell.. He believe in throwing the ball deep and running the football silimar to Norv Turner and former Minnesota Vikings head football coach Dennis Green.

Broncos made another mistake getting that bum Brady Quinn...


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 30, 2010)

Just now read that Brett Favre will ABSOLUTELY require surgery on that ankle that was injured in the Vikings' NFC playoff loss back in January. It's almost the first of May now -- wonder why this wasn't taken care of earlier!! If the Vikings have to go with either Tarvaris Jackson or Sage Rosenfels as their starting QB, it could be a long season for the Vikes, especially with the Bears & Packers making much needed improvements. 

Should be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2010)

Vikings showed late in the season that they had problems on both lines, the secondary is spotty and one good rock solid hit on Favre and he will be able to start his wait for first ballot HOF status. 

Packers have this division sewn up. Vikings will fall at least 3 - 4 wins to a 9 - 7 or 8 - 8. 


Kind of like the Giants.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Vikings showed late in the season that they had problems on both lines, the secondary is spotty and one good rock solid hit on Favre and he will be able to start his wait for first ballot HOF status.
> 
> Packers have this division sewn up. Vikings will fall at least 3 - 4 wins to a 9 - 7 or 8 - 8.
> 
> ...



*Iggles win 2010 Stanley Cup*






*Wait- wrong sport-team and time... better next year our lubbale Iggles*


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (May 1, 2010)

The Vikes should just trade T.Jackson to 49ers...


----------



## warwagon86 (May 1, 2010)

cannot wait for football season!!!

my 49ers are going to make a mark this year i can feel it!!

bought 2 tickets for the game in London and going to see the Lions Broncos preseason game in Denver when i am in the states!!!

FOOTBALL IS THE WAY FORWARD


----------



## warwagon86 (May 1, 2010)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> The Vikes should just trade T.Jackson to 49ers...



no thanks

Smithy will get on track this year and we dont need any more bloody quarterbacks

now the Adalius Thomas rumour is interesting..... i think he would be great but who would he replace????


----------



## willowmoon (May 2, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> no thanks
> 
> Smithy will get on track this year and we dont need any more bloody quarterbacks
> 
> now the Adalius Thomas rumour is interesting..... i think he would be great but who would he replace????



Yeah it'll be interesting to see how Alex Smith does -- and I do like Singletary as their coach. I'll be honest, I don't know any of the WR corps for San Fran besides Michael Crabtree & now Ted Ginn Jr (who could turn out to be great in the punt-return area). It's unfortunate that the NFC West division has been pretty bad overall lately as a whole, considering how prominent the 49ers once were. Now that Kurt Warner's retired, it's hard at this point to guess what team will be the front-runner in that division.

I think that's what cool with the NFL though -- you just never know for sure who's gonna win it all !! Everyone has some hope, except for probably Detroit, sadly enough. And they used to have one of the best backs ever to play the game, Barry Sanders. Man was he fun to watch, I miss him!! I'm not even a Lions fan, but I picked up a really nice Barry Sanders jersey about 10 years ago at a thrift store here in Green Bay actually.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 2, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah it'll be interesting to see how Alex Smith does -- and I do like Singletary as their coach. I'll be honest, I don't know any of the WR corps for San Fran besides Michael Crabtree & now Ted Ginn Jr (who could turn out to be great in the punt-return area). It's unfortunate that the NFC West division has been pretty bad overall lately as a whole, considering how prominent the 49ers once were. Now that Kurt Warner's retired, it's hard at this point to guess what team will be the front-runner in that division.
> 
> I think that's what cool with the NFL though -- you just never know for sure who's gonna win it all !! Everyone has some hope, except for probably Detroit, sadly enough. And they used to have one of the best backs ever to play the game, Barry Sanders. Man was he fun to watch, I miss him!! I'm not even a Lions fan, but I picked up a really nice Barry Sanders jersey about 10 years ago at a thrift store here in Green Bay actually.



I hope Detroit pick it up a gear this year! they have the team now to start building - just hope someone leads them!!


----------



## mszwebs (May 2, 2010)

Hi new people. Welcome to the thread.

Please introduce yourselves and who you're going to be cheering for this season. This makes it easier to talk shit about your team (Because boy, do we ever talk shit.)

The Packers, Browns, Eagles, Giants and Patriots are generally well represented here. Occasionally some Raiders, Seahawks, Cowboys, Bears, Bronc, Bucs and Bills. And I think there's a Redskins guy too.

Don't be offended if we rip your team apart...feel free to rip back and don't take it personal. It's just a game, after all


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Patriots trade down 5 slots for a 3rd round nickelback......Bellichick has fucking LOST IT.


BHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

had to.


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

Oh and hi, I'm Melissa. I'm probably the only Titans fan here.


----------



## mszwebs (May 2, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Oh and hi, I'm Melissa. I'm probably the only Titans fan here.



Hola Melissa.

Actually...Crystal is a Titans girl too. She came out of the woodwork last year to see if the Titans were still in the running for the playoffs...so she might show her face


----------



## msbard90 (May 2, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Hola Melissa.
> 
> Actually...Crystal is a Titans girl too. She came out of the woodwork last year to see if the Titans were still in the running for the playoffs...so she might show her face



LOL don't worry we'll have quite a following soon!


----------



## hal84 (May 2, 2010)

Bills fan here, and before anyone asks, yes it sucks being a Bills fan. Like being kicked in the crotch each year. However I do ahve an NFC team that I root for as long as they are not up against my beloved Bills and that's the Saints, have followed them after Brees got a raw deal from AJ Smith in San Diego.

Let the trash talk begin!


----------



## warwagon86 (May 3, 2010)

Hi im Ryan and im a 49ers fan 

Got my tickets for London baby and may even take a wee trip out west this summer once i finish work in CT!!


----------



## Adrian (May 3, 2010)

Ryan, my wife is a die hard Niner fan! Her father used to consider it a good father-daughter activity to take his daughter from Palo Alto to Redwood City where the Niners practiced (early 1950s) and some of the Niners place her on their shoulders when they took their laps!!
Speaking of the Niners the first team to employ Terrell Owens, I hope Owens finds employment.... outside the NFL!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> BHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> had to.



59-0 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

sorry hun, had to


----------



## tonynyc (May 4, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Hi new people. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Please introduce yourselves and who you're going to be cheering for this season. This makes it easier to talk shit about your team (Because boy, do we ever talk shit.)
> 
> ...



*H*i MsZwebs: fixed the list for ya. had to bold our important teams 

We all talk shit about teams on this board;but, it's all good... where else can folks debate and still be in a good mood about things...:happy:


----------



## msbard90 (May 7, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> 59-0 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> sorry hun, had to



I was gonna say something. But I've got nothing. :doh: 





....You won on that one.


----------



## Spanky (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is ex-McSpanky. I am a recovering Donovan McNabb fan. I was born in 1968 an Eagles fan with a light smack on the ass. 

TonyNYC now has taken over that job whenever he can. Except harder. 

Things I like. 
- My team in the playoffs
- My team beating the Giants in the playoffs
- Almost any team in the NFL whoopin ass on the Cowthings.

Things I love.
- A Packers girl holding up an "I <3 Eagles" sign in a bikini in the winter in Wisconsin
- A Brownies girl holding up an "I <3 Eagles" sign in a bikini in the winter in Cleveland 
- A Jints girl with graffiti on her body paying homage to great Eagles players. 
- Tony waxing eloquently about future HOF QB and company man DMac5.

***reference NFL 2007, 2008 AND 2009 threads. Classic shit. Just classic. 

I think Jints fans still set up in the NFL 2007 thread to party. Patriots fans go visit there also to see the day Belichik's Super Intelligence died, sans cheating edition. 

If you want to find me, I will be drinking with Tommy McDonald in the NFL 1960 thread (if I ever get around to starting one).


----------



## Adrian (May 8, 2010)

I was a San Francisco 49er fan until after 1979 when their second season with a 2-12 record turned my stomach. I guess the coup de grace was in a game against the Cleveland Browns. I saw a 49er defensive lineman try to arm tackle Leroy Kelly (Jim Brown's replacement) because, he didn't want to get in front of the fullback. So, he stayed to the side and stuck his arm out and failed at making the tackle. That turn my stomach and I decided to root for the Oakland Raiders. I felt the AFL was tackling better than the NFL at the time. Except for this time period since the 2002 super bowl. I won't switch again. Thank goodness for Russell's departure. I am looking forward to Campbell being the new quarterback.


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Hi everyone. My name is ex-McSpanky. I am a recovering Donovan McNabb fan. I was born in 1968 an Eagles fan with a light smack on the ass.
> 
> TonyNYC now has taken over that job whenever he can. Except harder.
> 
> ...



*1960* magical year... wonder who was the dirtier player Sam Huff or Chuck Bednarik. Of course Honorable mention to Hardy Brown :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (May 9, 2010)

JaMarcus Russell was cut from the Raiders -- FINALLY! I'm sure Raider Nation has been very happy these past few days. I'm just curious to see if any team will take a gamble on him as a backup QB.


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> JaMarcus Russell was cut from the Raiders -- FINALLY! I'm sure Raider Nation has been very happy these past few days. I'm just curious to see if any team will take a gamble on him as a backup QB.



'happy' doesn't really cover it. now that the debacle is over we can move on, but we still have an obscene amount of work to do. i doubt jason "60+ completion percentage, 10 touchdowns a year" campbell is the answer. the fact that we lost the entire value of a #1 pick in the year that calvin johnson, adrian peterson, and darrelle revis were selected is sickening. we could've had : peterson in '07 (russell), traded up a spot for matt ryan in '08 (mcfadden), and crabtree in '09 (heyward-bey). maybe after skeletor davis 'moves on' we can draft with our heads for a while.


----------



## willowmoon (May 10, 2010)

I'm hoping that maybe a rookie salary cap will come about soon -- how many times have we seen first rounders that just didn't pan out in the NFL but they got paid an obscene amount of money when they first signed? Hopefully the recent stinging memories of JaMarcus Russell will make a rookie salary cap a reality. That way teams aren't pouring so much into these rookies and can use some of that extra money to fill other glaring holes in their respective teams.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I'm hoping that maybe a rookie salary cap will come about soon -- how many times have we seen first rounders that just didn't pan out in the NFL but they got paid an obscene amount of money when they first signed? Hopefully the recent stinging memories of JaMarcus Russell will make a rookie salary cap a reality. That way teams aren't pouring so much into these rookies and can use some of that extra money to fill other glaring holes in their respective teams.



It will be interesting if a "cap" becomes the norm;but, don't think it would happen anytime soon.

On the flip side ... the fact that the average NFL career can be 3-4 years (pending on position) you cannot blame a rookiey for getting as much $$$$$ as they can. 

Heck the NFL has had many problems when it came to providing health benefits to their veterans.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2010)

Just heard this on Sports Radio 

*Terrell Owen a Bengal *


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2010)

Not only is Owens and Johnson on the same team, their first game is against Randy Moss.

Imagine all 3 of them on the same field


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Not only is Owens and Johnson on the same team, their first game is against Randy Moss.
> 
> Imagine all 3 of them on the same field



Now THAT is going to be a game to watch!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Now THAT is going to be a game to watch!!



That will be a fun game to watch as well as the NY Jets -since they have the bullseye on them and of course the other big game when Cincy meets the Bills ...

I guess the Cowboys are the NFC team with the Bullseye :happy:


2010 Bengals Schedule


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> That will be a fun game to watch as well as the NY Jets -since they have the bullseye on them and of course the other big game when Cincy meets the Bills ...
> 
> I guess the Cowboys are the NFC team with the Bullseye :happy:
> 
> ...



I've been hearing a lot of talk from people out there who believe the Cowboys will represent the NFC in the Super Bowl this season, which is interesting considering Dallas (well, technically, Arlington) is hosting the Super Bowl as well. 

Personally, I don't see it. I think Dez Bryant is a nice addition & all, I just don't see them moving too terribly far when it comes to advancing in the playoffs, assuming they get there. The NFC East is a very competitive division, so it's hard to pick a front-runner this early on.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 30, 2010)

Football season!!

I can't wait for the draft to begin for my fantasy football team! (Crossing my fingers for Peyton as usual).

I am interested in watching TO and 85 together, but I think TO is done. Ever since his latest injury with his hand (few yrs ago) he just isn't the same. Great body though!:wubu:

And I think McNabb is a great quarterback, he just fell prey to the Campbell's Soup Curse.  .. Maybe changing teams will lift it? Who knows....


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 31, 2010)

DaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
Bears
(polish sausage...)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 31, 2010)

For the first time in about 10 years, I'll be needing a program for Patriots Training Camp this morning because of all the new faces.

Brady's unhappy, Mankins is holding out, Welker's coming off ACL surgery and they never replaced Seymour, Bruschi or Harrison.

If they do better than 8-8 I'll be stunned


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 1, 2010)

The fact that Sam Bradford, as a rookie QB, gets $50 million in GUARANTEED money, absolutely proves that there needs to be some sort of salary cap structure when it comes to rookies. Maybe something based on their draft position or something. If Bradford turns out to be a flop, à la JaMarcus Russell, this will only further prove it is necessary.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The fact that Sam Bradford, as a rookie QB, gets $50 million in GUARANTEED money, absolutely proves that there needs to be some sort of salary cap structure when it comes to rookies. Maybe something based on their draft position or something. If Bradford turns out to be a flop, à la JaMarcus Russell, this will only further prove it is necessary.



I respectfully disagree. If a team is stupid enough to spend 50 million for someone never playing a down, if he tears his ACL in the first practice they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I respectfully disagree. If a team is stupid enough to spend 50 million for someone never playing a down, if he tears his ACL in the first practice they have no one to blame but themselves.



Tony might be smiling at the thought of this  






Manadrich Video


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 2, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Tony might be smiling at the thought of this




haha Don't EVEN bring that yahoo into this thread.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> haha Don't EVEN bring that yahoo into this thread.



Sad part is that each team can have a "yahoo" to share :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Sad part is that each team can have a "yahoo" to share :happy:



yeah....about that:






or






or






I could be here all day doing this, you get the idea though.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 3, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I respectfully disagree. If a team is stupid enough to spend 50 million for someone never playing a down, if he tears his ACL in the first practice they have no one to blame but themselves.



Agreed, although I'm not sure in Bradford's case what sort of deal they worked out. My understanding is in the NFL a player is guaranteed only his signing bonus and nothing further. I don't see a need for a salary cap specific to rookies; if you want to shoot your entire wad on a $50M rookie quarterback and surround him with league minimum-wage earning practice squad guys, that's your call.

I also think scouting is something of a science. While it's true that the Ryan Leafs of the world were clearly abject failures, there are also rookies like former Patriot/now Raider Richard Seymour who do quite well. I always wonder with the spectacular rookie failures if the signs were not there are along and just missed by a less experiences or capable scout or front office guy.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep sharp eye on the PAts..


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like the latest news is that Brett Favre has apparently decided to hang it up FOR GOOD this time.

Then again, how many times have we heard THAT before?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Agreed, although I'm not sure in Bradford's case what sort of deal they worked out. My understanding is in the NFL a player is guaranteed only his signing bonus and nothing further. I don't see a need for a salary cap specific to rookies; if you want to shoot your entire wad on a $50M rookie quarterback and surround him with league minimum-wage earning practice squad guys, that's your call.
> 
> I also think scouting is something of a science. While it's true that the Ryan Leafs of the world were clearly abject failures, there are also rookies like former Patriot/now Raider Richard Seymour who do quite well. I always wonder with the spectacular rookie failures if the signs were not there are along and just missed by a less experiences or capable scout or front office guy.



A fascinating story is the case of former NFL Eagles Tackle Mike Mamula who was abl to beat one of the NFL screening process and garner himself a 1st round selection. 


*Combine star Mamula was burdened by high expectations*

Mike Mamula was the star of the 1995 draft combine. Unfortunately, his name became synonymous with the term "workout warrior"  a combine star who does not meet expectations in the NFL.Email Print Comments35 By Pat Yasinskas
ESPN.com
Archive 
His name forever is tied to the scouting combine, but that doesn't mean Mike Mamula is paying much attention to what will happen this week in Indianapolis. 


"When does combine start, anyway?'' Mamula, 34, asked in a telephone interview Monday. 

These days, Mamula lives in the Philadelphia area and has his hands full as director of business development for a company that does corporate drug testing and background checks. But, long ago, Mamula wowed the NFL in its best-known screening process.



Talent testing
In his combine Q&A, ESPN.com's Mike Sando lists the extensive demands on draft prospects at the scouting combine. Here are just a few of the physical ones.
Combine demands 
10-, 20- and 40-yard dashes 
Vertical-jump tests 
Broad-jump tests 
20- and 60-yard shuttles 
Three-cone drill emphasizing speed, body control 
Bench presses 

It happened back at the 1995 combine, where, for better or worse, Mamula had one of the most impressive workouts in history. A defensive end, Mamula had recorded 17 sacks the previous fall at Boston College. That was enough to convince him to enter the draft, even though he had a year of eligibility remaining. 

*Mamula trained with Boston College strength and conditioning coach Jerry Palmieri (now with the New York Giants), whose philosophy was to practice repeatedly the same drills that would be performed at the combine. This probably was a big spark for the current trend in which many players spend the months leading into the combine at academies that focus specifically on the featured drills. *
"At the time, nobody knew what the hell Jerry was doing because everybody else was more focused on football drills," Mamula said. "But I went into the combine having done every test hundreds of times while some other guys had never done some of the specific drills." 

That worked out well as Mamula, who was viewed as undersized and about a third-round pick before the combine, vaulted himself into a top-10 overall pick. His 40-yard time was faster than some linebackers and he benched 225 pounds as many times as some offensive linemen. 


He also set himself up for a big contract, ridiculous expectations and a lingering perception by some that he was nothing but a workout warrior. 



In April 1995, Mamula was drafted by the Philadelphia Eagles with the seventh overall pick, but that choice would become a tale of two franchises. The Tampa Bay Buccaneers actually started the day holding the seventh pick and, since the combine, there had been strong speculation in the Tampa media that the Bucs would grab Mamula. 






_EnlargeRick Stewart /Allsport
Despite enduring fan and media wrath, Mike Mamula (pictured here in 1996) today lives near Philadelphia "because it's a great area."

After all, they'd sent a huge contingent of front-office types and coaches to Boston College for a post-combine workout, where Mamula solidly backed up his showing in Indianapolis. But Rich McKay, Tampa Bay's general manager at the time, now admits that was all a smokescreen. 



"Mike had a great workout," said McKay, now team president of the Atlanta Falcons. "But we decided early on that he was an undersized, pass-rushing end and it wasn't in our best interest to draft him that high. 


" We were in a situation where we needed players, not just one player. We thought Mamula was a guy that might have greater value to other teams, so we didn't dispute the speculation that we were interested and we did everything in our power to push him up the board." 

*In the 48 hours leading into the draft, another significant event unfolded. There suddenly were reports that University of Miami defensive tackle Warren Sapp, once viewed as the potential top pick, had tested positive for marijuana at the combine. When the draft started, Mamula rose as fast as Sapp fell. *

The Eagles and new coach Ray Rhodes, who held the 12th pick, wanted Mamula. They offered a trade that the Bucs quickly grabbed. The teams swapped first-round picks and the Bucs landed two second-round choices in the process. They took Sapp and used the extra picks to do some more maneuvering and added the 28th overall pick in the first round. 

*That turned out to be linebacker Derrick Brooks. In essence, the Eagles traded Sapp and Brooks -- two potential Hall of Famers -- for Mamula. *


I mean, what was I supposed to do? Try not to do well at the combine? 
--Mike Mamula

Eagles fans expected Mamula to be the next Reggie White. He wasn't and that point was hammered home by a media corps that Mamula spent most of his career refusing to talk to. The dreaded "bust" label frequently was attached to Mamula's name. 

"There were a lot of things going on back then," Mamula said. "The team wasn't doing very well for some of my time there and you're going to take heat, especially when you're a high draft pick. That's just the way it works." 

Mamula understands why the heat was on, but he's quick to point out he doesn't believe he was a bust. He played at about 250 pounds -- often surrendering nearly 100 pounds to offensive tackles. The Eagles refused to move him to linebacker where he might have been more effective. 

In five seasons before retiring because of injuries, Mamula had 31½ sacks and had a respectable 8½ sacks in 1999. Not Hall of Fame numbers by any stretch, but better than Eagles fans might think. If Mamula had been selected late in the first round or in the second, he might have ended up being considered a solid player. 

"I mean, what was I supposed to do? Try not to do well at the combine?" Mamula said. "The Eagles drafted me when they did and you can't change that. I played hard and I enjoyed my time there and I still call Philadelphia home because it's a great area." 

Mamula is fine with how his life turned out. His combine workout was spectacular and that's the goal of every player who goes to Indianapolis. But Mamula's legacy is a bit of a cautionary tale as teams prepare for the draft. 

"Mike was not a bad football player by any means," McKay said. "But we were never comfortable that his workout replicated the game tape we saw of him in college. That's why teams have to keep these workouts in perspective. 

"They're an important part of the scouting process. But they're only a piece of the process. A lot of guys can open your eyes at the combine, but you have to be able to confirm what you see there with everything else you see about the guy and not get too caught up in a workout, no matter how great it is.'' _

*Source*
ESPN-Draft History



willowmoon said:


> Looks like the latest news is that Brett Favre has apparently decided to hang it up FOR GOOD this time.
> 
> Then again, how many times have we heard THAT before?



Yep let the Favre SoapOpera begin


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> snipped



I remember Mamula for a better reason. He was an integral part when BC beat number 1 ranked Notre Dame that knocked the out of the National Championship running.

But that's for the college thread lol


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 4, 2010)

But that is what I mean about scouting being a science. Realistically, with enough practice I could do well at an NFL combine.

There are a huge number of other factors, including intelligence and raw knowledge of the game. Recall Eagles QB Donovan McNabb not knowing the rules of overtime in the NFL? How exactly are you playing quarterback in the NFL without knowing the rules of the game?

Or look at another famous erstwhile Patriot named Terry Glenn. One of the most desirable on the boards during the draft, but red flags everywhere about his temperment, attitude, and off the field behaviour. Terry Glenn was not a bust in the NFL because he didn't run the 40 fast enough or have a high enough vertical leap. He was a bust because of his attitude towards the game.

Patriots LB coach Pepper Johnson wrote that he's a huge believer in the game being mental, that there is not a big enough difference in the level of talent between the Detroit Lions and the NY Giants to explain their records.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 4, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> But that is what I mean about scouting being a science. Realistically, with enough practice I could do well at an NFL combine.
> 
> There are a huge number of other factors, including intelligence and raw knowledge of the game. Recall Eagles QB Donovan McNabb not knowing the rules of overtime in the NFL? How exactly are you playing quarterback in the NFL without knowing the rules of the game?
> 
> ...



Never forget Bill Parcells discussing Terry Glenn.

"Yeah, SHE'S progressing well"


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hall of Fame game tonight!!


Finally, it starts :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2010)

YEA :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 8, 2010)

FINALLY!! Sad to say I'm even looking forward to watching NFL preseason games!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-cant-miss-plays/09000d5d819cf1ac/Eli-s-bloody-exit?module=HP_headlines

Not a good start here. Hopefully Eli is ok. Question #1, who's blocking Calvin Pace


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well.....I originally predicted the Patriots would go 8-8 with the team they had going into camp.

Now with Logan Mankins out for the season with a holdout, Ty Warren out for the season with a hip injury, the running back group aging a year older, t fact they never replaced Richard Seymour or Jarvis Green and Derek Burgess retiring......

I say 7-9, maybe even 6-10.

Who the hell is going to play defensive end? That tub of lard Gerard Warren's too old and slow to move, Mike Wright is a Jarvis Green type 6th man but he's not good enough to start and I can't think of anyone else on the roster capable of starting 16 games at DE. Wilfork can plug up the middle but what good is that when the ends aren't fast or good enough to cover the sides?

Meanwhile with Burgess gone the linebacking corps got even thinner. What is it now, Banta-Cain, Mayo, Guyton and rookie Brandon Spikes? Doesn't sound threatening at all....then at corner you have Leigh Bodden and Devin McCourty...again not intimidating in the least. Finally you have James Sanders (think Tebucky Jones V 2.0) and undisciplined Brandon Merriweather (what is it with Miami guys, besides Vince Wilfork, and discipline issues?) at safety.

The offense is good enough to score points, especially with red-zone threats Aaron Hernandez and Brandon Tate....but that defense is about as scary as something The 1980's St Louis Cardinals came up with.

Unless Bellichick's picks turn in a 2003-04 (Samuel, Wilson, Klecko, Banta-Cain, Koppen, Warren) like season from the rookies, I say 7-9 at this point.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Seems a LITTLE early for this...but...OK!


----------



## J34 (Sep 3, 2010)

Where is Madhatter? I guess I will be one of the few rooting for the Jets in this forum this season.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 3, 2010)

With all of the Jets recent acquisitions, I'm definitely interested in seeing the Jets this season!


----------



## J34 (Sep 3, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> With all of the Jets recent acquisitions, I'm definitely interested in seeing the Jets this season!



Me too. The 1st team defense has given up only 1 touchdown all pre-season. This is without Revis, who is still holding out. The offense has been sputtering, I just hope Sanchez has improved or else we won't be going anywhere in the postseason


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 3, 2010)

YAAAAAY!! The Chiefs won at home (for once) this preseason. 

Yep, it's preseason .... yep, Aaron Rodgers didn't play .... but still .... the Chiefs actually won !!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2010)

While Rex Ryan and the bumbling Jets mug for the camera on Hard Knocks, seems like Patriots linebacker Brandon Spikes did a little acting of his own.

If he gets suspended, then I know for sure Emperor Goodel has it out for New England.


----------



## J34 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc8Uxzoqzj0&feature=player_embedded (NSFW)

Link of Rex Ryan's motivational speech to his team. If you go to the last 10 seconds of the video, he drops the best line of it all - "Lets go eat a g0ddamn snack" ROFL.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 12, 2010)

OK kids. With Thursday night's game out of the way:

BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Brushes the dust off* Whoa...haven't been here in a while but I can't stay away from the NFL thread. Hi everyone! Go Giants! Once again it wasn't pretty but they got the job done. Our D needs to tighten their act up but otherwise we ain't lookin' too bad.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Brushes the dust off* Whoa...haven't been here in a while but I can't stay away from the NFL thread. Hi everyone! Go Giants! Once again it wasn't pretty but they got the job done. Our D needs to tighten their act up but otherwise we ain't lookin' too bad.



*W*elcome Back Nancy ... hands her a glass of pickle juice ...no wait that's the wrong drink .. You need a nice brew of this stuff :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2010)

For the first half the Patriots defense as well as their offense played in top top shape......then they both fell asleep in the second half.

That strategy may work against a crummy Benglas defense but they're going to have to play the full 60 minutes if they hope to conquer the Jets defense.

On a personal note, thanks to the efforts of Rashad Mendanhall, Wes Welker and Tom Brady I won my fantasy game this week 

Like I said before, the Patriots remind me of the mid 2000's Colts in all offense and no defense....fun to watch but no Lombardi trophy


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice to see Orton is back to form and throwin game losing INT's on the 2nd down of the tying drive rather than giving us Den fans false hope for a comeback. It really saves time.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2010)

BoomSnap said:


> Nice to see Orton is back to form and throwin game losing INT's on the 2nd down of the tying drive rather than giving us Den fans false hope for a comeback. It really saves time.



I agree. I remember when I was a kid Drew Bozo (Bledsoe) would march the Patriots 80 yards only to throw a pick in the endzone or fail on 4th down....least Orton was like "Lemme spare everyone the misery"

Hell it could have been worse, how do you think Detroit Lions fans feel right now? lol


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I agree. I remember when I was a kid Drew Bozo (Bledsoe) would march the Patriots 80 yards only to throw a pick in the endzone or fail on 4th down....least Orton was like "Lemme spare everyone the misery"
> 
> Hell it could have been worse, how do you think Detroit Lions fans feel right now? lol



Not to mention the no-call for passer interference on the very next play. Stay classy NFL refs.


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, so I'm NOT a Detroit Lions fan by any stretch of the imagination (although I always loved watching Barry Sanders back in the day), but they seriously got robbed in Chicago yesterday. What a stupid rule which DESPERATELY needs to be changed. How Calvin Johnson didn't manage to go freakin' ballistic afterwards is beyond me.


----------



## runningman (Sep 13, 2010)

I love reading this thread. I don't really have a team - except maybe anyone playing against the Giants. 

*only hear to wind up Nancy when the Giants lose*

So yeah - the Panthers were shi*e, who am I gonna be getting behind next week?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 13, 2010)

runningman said:


> I love reading this thread. I don't really have a team - except maybe anyone playing against the Giants.
> 
> *only hear to wind up Nancy when the Giants lose*
> 
> So yeah - the Panthers were shi*e, who am I gonna be getting behind next week?




Giants @ Colts. A family affair. Manning vs Manning. Should be sexay!


PS...Please get a team so my boys can kick their asses.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 13, 2010)

Goddammit Browns. :doh:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2010)

J34 said:


> Where is Madhatter? I guess I will be one of the few rooting for the Jets in this forum this season.



You are not alone!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2010)

Ummmmm...... I'm thinking that.... your Jet's....... LOST tonight.


Just Sayin........


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ummmmm...... I'm thinking that.... your Jet's....... LOST tonight.
> 
> 
> Just Sayin........



Hey we have the same record as YOUR team.........


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2010)

Well...... I guess we shall see. But Favre says it best........ 

View attachment jets suck.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Well...... I guess we shall see. But Favre says it best........



Very funny, but why would I believe him?


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 13, 2010)

ok ok...... you win. For now..... :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 14, 2010)

Jets, Vikings, Browns......all wish they could have:


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 14, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Jets, Vikings, Browns......all wish they could have:
> _
> (Blah Blah insert pic of Tom Brady Blah Blah)_





lol Kevin, Shut up


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Sep 15, 2010)

mike Vick look good against Packers...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 15, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> lol Kevin, Shut up



Seconded



blackcaesarbhm said:


> mike Vick look good against Packers...



Umm...eww. 

I miss McNabb already. He was fun to pick on and at least semi-likable despite my hatred of all things Eagles. (I mean, hello!?! I wrote his name on my boobs.) Vick? Nope, just can't find it in me to say a darn nice thing about him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Seconded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's with all the Vick hate? The man went to prison and served his time, its not like he got away with it. He made a mistake, paid for it and now trying to rebuild his life.

He can start by learning how to pass :doh:


----------



## runningman (Sep 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Giants @ Colts. A family affair. Manning vs Manning. Should be sexay!
> 
> 
> PS...Please get a team so my boys can kick their asses.



I do really have a team but they're so rubbish I've decided its much easier just to support whoever is playing the Giants. 

However they did win in week 1. I can foresee a 1-15 season for my team.......


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 15, 2010)

So what are we fans going to do next season when there's a lockout? Do we have a nerd create a program that will simulate the NFL and run it? 

Oh hell, we might as well start a new thread, call it "LOCKOUT Football League" where we can set up a new league, set up the teams, nicknames, players, etc....Hey, let me start it now!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 15, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> What's with all the Vick hate? The man went to prison and served his time, its not like he got away with it. He made a mistake, paid for it and now trying to rebuild his life.
> 
> He can start by learning how to pass :doh:



Oh climb off your sanctimonious high horse, Kevin. I can dislike whoever the hell I want for whatever reason I want. I didnt bash your precious Brady (give me time) so take your holier-than-thou attitude to Hyde Park. If youre too politically correct to talk trash you dont belong in the NFL thread. 

And as a preemptive strike for when you respond to this (which we all know you will) talk to the hand because the eyes are already bored. 



runningman said:


> I do really have a team but they're so rubbish I've decided its much easier just to support whoever is playing the Giants.
> 
> However they did win in week 1. I can foresee a 1-15 season for my team.......



Oh? I didn't know Wales had an NFL team.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> What's with all the Vick hate? The man went to prison and served his time, its not like he got away with it. He made a mistake, paid for it and now trying to rebuild his life.
> 
> He can start by learning how to pass :doh:



No hate for the man...just the uniform 
I enjoyed that game with the Packers .. you know a teaser- them Iggles do jusy enough to win and yet they still lose... I'll definitely be rooting for Detroit this week :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 16, 2010)

ow ow ow ow OW OW OW!!!!!!!

Zwebby pulled me back into this thread by the right ear. Owie. 

Spanky predictions already busted:

1. *Giants to go 0 -16*: Yup, seems they have the fire power to get by one of the weakest teams in the NFL. Super Bowl Bound babeeeee.....NOT.

2. *Romo for MVP*: heh heh no tears here

3. *Eagles offense to kick record number of field goals in one season*: Maybe this one is still possible? I am practicing my 3 times tables! 

4. *Nancy will have some Eagles' name written on her fun parts/wobbly bits this year*: Not feeling confident on this one anymore. 

5. *Tony will finally ween himself off of the pickle juice:* Nah, he's totally addicted. 

Predictions still valid:

1. Browns to go -2 and 18 this year.
2. Eagles to go 2 - 0 vs. da Midgets with an inaugural win in the new stadium. Think lots of field goals! 
3. The Packers defense will end Favre's career in Lambeau Field. 
4. Nancy will go on some tirade against the world beloved Eagles after they beat the Giants because of some Giants called back last minute game winning touchdown due to them not finishing the "process". 
5. Rex Ryan will show up at a WNBA lockroom wearing a skin tight Underarmour shirt and a Speedo to do some interviews wid da ladies. 
6. Madhatter will remain in hiding.
7. Coldcomfort will remain in seclusion snuggling with her 1964 Browns NFL Championship blanket. 
8. Nancy will finally build her dream home in the 2007 NFL Thread so she can live in Giants bliss forEVER.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2010)

Spanky said:


> ow ow ow ow OW OW OW!!!!!!!
> 
> Zwebby pulled me back into this thread by the right ear. Owie.
> 
> ...



Well you've finally made it .. you were waiting for Hockey Season weren't you...

That pickle juice is the stuff .. and we have to come up with the bets for the season....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 16, 2010)

Rojodi said:


> So what are we fans going to do next season when there's a lockout? Do we have a nerd create a program that will simulate the NFL and run it?
> 
> Oh hell, we might as well start a new thread, call it "LOCKOUT Football League" where we can set up a new league, set up the teams, nicknames, players, etc....Hey, let me start it now!



Even crown an unofficial SB Champ - i nominate the Staten Island Stapletons


----------



## Indicolts (Sep 16, 2010)

Come on Colts!
Peyton Manningv:bow:, best QB ever!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 16, 2010)

Spanky said:


> ow ow ow ow OW OW OW!!!!!!!
> 
> Zwebby pulled me back into this thread by the right ear. Owie.




Damn Straight.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 16, 2010)

Indicolts said:


> Come on Colts!
> Peyton Manningv:bow:, best QB ever!



Welcome, Indi. We meet this coming weekend with Manning vs Manning. Should be interesting. I'm not feeling overly confident, to be honest...and it's not because I doubt Eli (Who is currently cohabiting with me in my dream house in the 2007 thread). It's our sloppiness. The Giant's O needs to tighten up. Catch and hold on to the damn ball! And our D...well, on paper we are awesome. On the field - not so much. I don't really know why. 

Tony? Thoughts? What's the dilly-o?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> <snip> .. and we have to come up with the bets for the season....




Ooooooooh, I've bet Browns fans, Packer fans, up fans, down fans,

Eagle fans, Giant fans, poor fans, and regal fans, 

Backed crap teams and sorry teams, Tose teams and Lurie teams, 

Bowl teams and hole teams, stud teams and foal teams. 

But the winninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng, it keeps a cominnnnnnnnnnnnnnn', each and every year.....


I had Jackson writ on booties, in the snow I saw some cuties, 

McNabb scrolled on the hooties, from this group a bunch of rudies. 

Tony's there a writin', his cheek he is a bitin, 

McNabb is real excitin, and going in the Hall. 


So gimme all yer bets, I'll take 'em all with pleasure, 

The winner will be Eagles, no matter how ya measure. 

So specially I call to Nancy, that pretty lil harpie, 

She'll make a bet, and will regret, 

Removing the cap from that Sharpie. 









PS/ <Tony, come closer, closer.....closer> Phillies!


----------



## J34 (Sep 17, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> You are not alone!



YES!!!!

HOORAY! I knew it was going to be tough sledding against Baltimore, but hey we got NE this week. Something tells me that Tom Brady is going to be spending alot of time on his back


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 17, 2010)

First week was great! Kolb out, Vick in, which I think should be a permanent move if he gets them a win, but then again it's the Lions, guess it will depend how convincing of a win. Big game for the Giants this week though, HUGE.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Brushes the dust off* Whoa...haven't been here in a while but I can't stay away from the NFL thread. Hi everyone! Go Giants! Once again it wasn't pretty but they got the job done. Our D needs to tighten their act up but otherwise we ain't lookin' too bad.



Wow!!! I was really getting worried. I thought I'd been away for a while. Welcome back NancyGirl!!!



tonynyc said:


> *W*elcome Back Nancy ... hands her a glass of pickle juice ...no wait that's the wrong drink .. You need a nice brew of this stuff :happy:



Hey Tony, you might want to start shipping that pickle juice south. I have a feeling we're going to need it. Gonna be a long season I think. I'm still  that McNabb is gone. I'll just be over in the corner waiting for the jabs from you, Nancy and OWA


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 18, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey Tony, you might want to start shipping that pickle juice south. I have a feeling we're going to need it. Gonna be a long season I think. I'm still  that McNabb is gone. I'll just be over in the corner waiting for the jabs from you, Nancy and OWA



P.S. I think I found someone who can help Andy Reid with his clock management. And at least Stewart Bradley made it to one game this year without hurting himself :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow!!! I was really getting worried. I thought I'd been away for a while. Welcome back NancyGirl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tony, you might want to start shipping that pickle juice south. I have a feeling we're going to need it. Gonna be a long season I think. I'm still  that McNabb is gone. I'll just be over in the corner waiting for the jabs from you, Nancy and OWA



*M*ight have to "coin toss" for the pickle juice - you are talking to a fan of the full sour - half sour - bread and butter pickels... Which brand is popular in the Philly area? Too early just yet for jabs... we'll see as the season progresses

Interesting Week with some teams having the possible honor of starting 0-2


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *M*ight have to "coin toss" for the pickle juice - you are talking to a fan of the full sour - half sour - bread and butter pickels... Which brand is popular in the Philly area? Too early just yet for jabs... we'll see as the season progresses
> 
> Interesting Week with some teams having the possible honor of starting 0-2



Vlasic seems to be the most popular brand down here. 
I don't know, I'm still miffed about the #5 trade and I'm thinking Reid should have been the one to go. Can't believe a word he says, can't trust his judgment. McNabb may have never won a Super Bowl, but Christ, 3rd winningest active QB, 2.1% interception rate, 5 nfc titles, 6 pro bowl appearances, and you trade him to a division rival. The one season he had a healthy O-line and a #1 receiver, they went to the Super Bowl. Kolb learned the hard way about the Eagles O-line problems. I'll still root for the Green, but as always, I will keep my mouth shut until the right to bust balls has been earned.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 19, 2010)

Man, what a week of football!!! Dallas and Minnesota... 0-2, NE falls to the Jets, Eagles managed to not blow and 18 point lead and squeak one out against the Lions and......... D-Mac and the skins take Houston into O.T.!!! Manning v. Manning to follow!!! Can't wait till next week!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 19, 2010)

huzzah, a two point win over a 1-15 team with a rookie QB. well, we aren't going winless at least.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 19, 2010)

You might be 2-1 after next week. The Cardinals have returned to the old days. Oh well, at least we had the division title last year.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Sep 20, 2010)

The Texans and Buccanneers are looking good..


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 20, 2010)

The Chiefs won! Well it was against Cleveland ..... but still ....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 20, 2010)

furious styles said:


> huzzah, a two point win over a 1-15 team with a rookie QB. well, we aren't going winless at least.



Don't feel so bad, we almost blew a game to a team that has lost 18 straight games


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I have nothing to say about the Manning vs. Manning game. It was an embarrassment and I'm not even going to bother defending the Giants. 

It's looking like it's going to be a looooong season.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 20, 2010)

Only thing worse than Manning vs Manning was how the Jets taunted the Patriots and the Pats did NOTHING. No cheap shots, no knocking defenders over with legal hits, nothing....

If Braylon Edwards taunted Rodney Harrison the way he taunted Darius Butler, Harrison would have snapped his collarbone on the next play regardless of if he was thrown to or not.

I don't know what happened to Bellichick, but hard hitting tough guys aren't on his draft board anymore. There's absolutely no leadership or drive to win anymore.

The loudmouth Jets taunted and ran their mouths....and was met with no resistance. The Patriots should be absolutely ashamed of themselves and I'm embarassed to be a fan right now.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 21, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I have nothing to say about the Manning vs. Manning game. It was an embarrassment and I'm not even going to bother defending the Giants.
> 
> It's looking like it's going to be a looooong season.



/sigh, this was supposed to be a season defining game for us in a good way...hopefully we bounce back.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Sep 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> The Chiefs won! Well it was against Cleveland ..... but still ....



My main man Seneca finally has a chance. Seattle totally ruined his career, his talent was totally wasted there. Hopefully he'll have better luck in Cleveland, and won't be afraid to scramble around the pocket like he did so well before anyone else could. He could throw balls on the run like nobody else.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gPOl_F8HQ&feature=related
there were plenty more like this^

Dear Darius Butler: Thank you for coming out the bigger man with Braylon Edwards. Bellichick would be on your ass for weeks if you got a personal foul like that. Thank you for embodying the patriots mindset.
Dear Tom Brady: You kinda suck sometimes. Stop wasting a play trying to throw bombs to Mr Moss every other set of downs. You win when you spread the ball around, and you have the personnel to.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 22, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> My main man Seneca finally has a chance. Seattle totally ruined his career, his talent was totally wasted there. Hopefully he'll have better luck in Cleveland, and won't be afraid to scramble around the pocket like he did so well before anyone else could. He could throw balls on the run like nobody else.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7gPOl_F8HQ&feature=related
> there were plenty more like this^
> 
> ...



Your point about Brady, agreed.

Your point about Butler, half-agreed. I'm glad he didn't pick up a personal foul but he should have belted Edwards on the next play within the 5 yard contact period legally to send a message.

The problem with Bellichick is he's trying to be a one man show and he simply can't do it. He has no coordinators to make the halftime adjustments and without help he's wearing himself out.


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 22, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Only thing worse than Manning vs Manning was how the Jets taunted the Patriots and the Pats did NOTHING. No cheap shots, no knocking defenders over with legal hits, nothing....
> 
> If Braylon Edwards taunted Rodney Harrison the way he taunted Darius Butler, Harrison would have snapped his collarbone on the next play regardless of if he was thrown to or not.
> 
> ...



I was impressed by what Tom Brady said:

"We didn't do anything in the second half," Brady said. "He didn't do anything on third down. We couldn't gain anything on first or second down. We couldn't run. We couldn't throw. *We just sucked.*"
​
That kind of honest self-assessment is what they need if they're going to be a factor this season. But it doesn't matter what anyone says if they have no defense and no real ability to intimidate. They'll finish ahead of Buffalo.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 23, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I was impressed by what Tom Brady said:
> 
> "We didn't do anything in the second half," Brady said. "He didn't do anything on third down. We couldn't gain anything on first or second down. We couldn't run. We couldn't throw. *We just sucked.*"
> 
> ...



They'll finish ahead of Buffalo because the Bills have NOTHING. CJ Spiller is a weapon but when the lousy defense is giving up 21 points a whack, Spiller will never see the field by the second half when Fitzpatrick has to play catch up. With Owens gone they also lose their one legit deep threat since Eric Moulds was in his prime.

New England will finish ahead of Buffalo, but that's really not much of an accomplishment.


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> They'll finish ahead of Buffalo because the Bills have NOTHING. CJ Spiller is a weapon but when the lousy defense is giving up 21 points a whack, Spiller will never see the field by the second half when Fitzpatrick has to play catch up. With Owens gone they also lose their one legit deep threat since Eric Moulds was in his prime.
> 
> New England will finish ahead of Buffalo, but that's really not much of an accomplishment.



Precisely... The Bills play a couple of games in Toronto each year, sold with much hype and overpriced. I had looked forward to it when it was announced, but gee whiz maybe the Bills are a franchise in deep trouble. They're selling games in another country while ignoring their own fans, some of the most loyal anywhere. I've heard them called the worst franchise in the entire NFL.

The Pats can't contend until they rebuild on defense, and that means either drafting (and waiting) or trading & spending. After the strongest start to an NFL career I'd ever seen, Tom Brady's next decade is likely to look more like that of Dan Marino or Dick Fouts: brilliant offense without much to show for it.

The Pats appeared for awhile to be the most hated team in the NFL, while the Colts, likely the most loved (replacing the Cowboys in America's hearts). Because of the karma associated with Belichick's video shenanigans, few people seem too upset. Michael Vick appears to be back (and i can't think of him without shuddering); was anything the Pats did nearly as bad?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 23, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Precisely... The Bills play a couple of games in Toronto each year, sold with much hype and overpriced. I had looked forward to it when it was announced, but gee whiz maybe the Bills are a franchise in deep trouble. They're selling games in another country while ignoring their own fans, some of the most loyal anywhere. I've heard them called the worst franchise in the entire NFL.
> 
> The Pats can't contend until they rebuild on defense, and that means either drafting (and waiting) or trading & spending. After the strongest start to an NFL career I'd ever seen, Tom Brady's next decade is likely to look more like that of Dan Marino or Dick Fouts: brilliant offense without much to show for it.
> 
> The Pats appeared for awhile to be the most hated team in the NFL, while the Colts, likely the most loved (replacing the Cowboys in America's hearts). Because of the karma associated with Belichick's video shenanigans, few people seem too upset. Michael Vick appears to be back (and i can't think of him without shuddering); was anything the Pats did nearly as bad?



Vick is different than Bellichick and the Patriots. With the Patriots its a jealousy issue. Tom Brady was the all-american shy good guy when he first came to the league and within 5 years he's dating a gorgeous supermodel while having a child with someone else out of wedlock. Bellichick has always been an arrogant, anti-social a-hole in the minds of many fans.

The videotape thing was a complete farce. If I read correctly EVERY SINGLE TEAM was doing what he did up until Emperor Goodel released a statement to all 32 teams not to do it anymore. Bellichick and his arrogant wisdom chose to ignore that statement and we ended up with spygate. I do have to point out one thing, for all the shit people talked about the Pats cheating in week 1, shall we assume they were under the gun for the rest of the year? If so, then when the Patriots were not "cheating" they went out and won their next 17 games. I won't talk about the 18th game (damn you Nancy) but lets just say they won the next SEVENTEEN games after they were supposedly "caught".

Vick is much different. Bellichick maybe arrogant but he never killed a dog (to the best of my knowledge) or ran an illegal gambling ring. Vick gets a pass because unlike most hollywood superstars, he actually did his time. Everyone wanted him to go to jail and he did. He paid his price, what more do people want?


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Vick is different than Bellichick and the Patriots. With the Patriots its a jealousy issue. Tom Brady was the all-american shy good guy when he first came to the league and within 5 years he's dating a gorgeous supermodel while having a child with someone else out of wedlock. Bellichick has always been an arrogant, anti-social a-hole in the minds of many fans.
> 
> The videotape thing was a complete farce. If I read correctly EVERY SINGLE TEAM was doing what he did up until Emperor Goodel released a statement to all 32 teams not to do it anymore. Bellichick and his arrogant wisdom chose to ignore that statement and we ended up with spygate. I do have to point out one thing, for all the shit people talked about the Pats cheating in week 1, shall we assume they were under the gun for the rest of the year? If so, then when the Patriots were not "cheating" they went out and won their next 17 games. I won't talk about the 18th game (damn you Nancy) but lets just say they won the next SEVENTEEN games after they were supposedly "caught".
> 
> Vick is much different. Bellichick maybe arrogant but he never killed a dog (to the best of my knowledge) or ran an illegal gambling ring. Vick gets a pass because unlike most hollywood superstars, he actually did his time. Everyone wanted him to go to jail and he did. He paid his price, what more do people want?



THANK YOU! you said it with the passion of a true believer. My heart was broken twice by the Giants:
when they won the ugliest Super Bowl win ever, due to a missed Bills field goal (yes the Bills are like Toronto's NFL team, which probably explains why they're cursed... Toronto is Canada's version of what Boston used to be...the Maple Leafs haven't won a Stanley Cup since 1967)
when the referees stretched credibility on that final drive to rip a perfect season out of the Pats' hands. Since when is a catch legal when you touch it down to the ground as if you're playing rugby? When the entire referee establishment hates you and is determined to make you lose. And you're Belichick & out of challenges. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sub4YQhjeaM No way he had control unless you allow that you're allowed to control a catch by touching it to the ground to avoid dropping it.
But hey... arguing about that is kinda like arguing about the 2000 election (speaking of heartbreak).

And Nancy, nothing personal. Giants won tons. The Bills are like the Vikings, living in a snowy hell made worse by having gone to the show and seen the others guys carry off the trophy every time.

[yes i know there will be blood... or ridicule... oh well]


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 23, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> THANK YOU! you said it with the passion of a true believer. My heart was broken twice by the Giants:
> when they won the ugliest Super Bowl win ever, due to a missed Bills field goal (yes the Bills are like Toronto's NFL team, which probably explains why they're cursed... Toronto is Canada's version of what Boston used to be...the Maple Leafs haven't won a Stanley Cup since 1967)
> when the referees stretched credibility on that final drive to rip a perfect season out of the Pats' hands. Since when is a catch legal when you touch it down to the ground as if you're playing rugby? When the entire referee establishment hates you and is determined to make you lose. And you're Belichick & out of challenges. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sub4YQhjeaM No way he had control unless you allow that you're allowed to control a catch by touching it to the ground to avoid dropping it.
> But hey... arguing about that is kinda like arguing about the 2000 election (speaking of heartbreak).
> ...




You'll never see me bitch about Superbowl 42, the Giants earned the win....if the Pats offense played well enough the Giants wouldn't have been in position for the game winning drive let alone execute it.

My point was that if the Pats were no longer supposedly "cheating" then how did they win their next 17 games, most of which by a margin of over 30 points


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 23, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> You'll never see me bitch about Superbowl 42, the Giants earned the win....if the Pats offense played well enough the Giants wouldn't have been in position for the game winning drive let alone execute it.
> 
> My point was that if the Pats were no longer supposedly "cheating" then how did they win their next 17 games, most of which by a margin of over 30 points



That's big of you, and makes sense given the riches (several wins in the big game) that Pats have enjoyed. Manning & Jacobs did play amazingly well. But so did the Pats. Close as it was, I just don't believe Pats were beaten fair and square, and would be happy with a Giant win if I didn't feel the final drive were tainted. (by comparison, the Bills loss was pure and simple a Bills loss...too bad so sad). And I doubt the Pats OR Bills will be back to the big game anytime soon. I wonder if you'd feel as generous if that were your team's only shot at the big win.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have no love for the Pats. I really can't explain why. I think it's because they have been (or were *snort*) the golden team for so long that I'm just sick of them. 

GTAFA, the Giants earned that win. EARNED IT! Fought for it and won it. Nay-sayers be damned. 

Are the Giants flawed? Yes. Still, when they get their act together they are a great team. Perhaps that's why when they suck (lets not talk about last week's embarrassment) it pisses me off to no end. 

*deep cleansing breath* I'm ok.


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll bet they would still put on an interesting show if they played in week 3. Who'd win, I wonder? They both seem a little lost.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 26, 2010)

wow. incredible. we had no business winning that game anyway. garbage.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2010)

This NFC EAst Standing update is brought to you by Andy Reid Approved Pickle Juice. 

EAGLES 2 - 1
Redskins 1 - 2
Cowboys 1 - 2

And at the bottom, where everybody had the Eagles.......

The NEW YORK FOOTBALL GIANTS 1 - 2*


* I know they are tied with the rest of the suckage in the NFC East, but the tie-break is for their high score in extra suckage. 



Actually it is funny since even most fans don't see the Eagles going anywhere. This division is really looking a little inept. Head cases, inter-division stupid trades, qback controversies, and that is just the Eagles.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> This NFC EAst Standing update is brought to you by Andy Reid Approved Pickle Juice.
> 
> EAGLES 2 - 1
> Redskins 1 - 2
> ...



Horrible game ... yes many suprizes with the NFC East... we'll just have to see where things stand at the halfway mark


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2010)

Shut up, Spanky. 

That's all I have to say. 

Oh, and the Giants sucked ass today. I can say that because I love them in spite of their suckage. Others may not say it, however.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Shut up, Spanky.
> 
> That's all I have to say.
> 
> Oh, and the Giants sucked ass today. I can say that because I love them in spite of their suckage. Others may not say it, however.



I WAS going to upgrade your bagel to a soft pretzel in the morning, but harumpf! Forget it! 

And I do see Eli Manning in the Hall of Fame in the future.........when he is introducing his big brother. 

What do you think for the halfway point, Tony? 

Giants either 2 - 6 or 3 - 5 at the turn
Eagles either 4 - 4 or 5 - 3 at the turn
Skins either 1 -7 or 2 - 6 at the turn
Cowgirls either 5 - 3 or 6 - 2 at the turn 

So.....
Cowboys
Eagles
Giants
Skins


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I WAS going to upgrade your bagel to a soft pretzel in the morning, but harumpf! Forget it!



Your Hatchlings remind me of soft pretzels....Salty, doughy, and twisted.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Your Hatchlings remind me of soft pretzels....Salty, doughy, and twisted.



How.....how......how can I respond to this hate filled, tirade full of personal insults and damnation? 




good ol' Nancy-pants! :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> How.....how......how can I respond to this hate filled, tirade full of personal insults and damnation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Spanky-ganoush. I've missed ya...in spite of myself.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I WAS going to upgrade your bagel to a soft pretzel in the morning, but harumpf! Forget it!
> 
> And I do see Eli Manning in the Hall of Fame in the future.........when he is introducing his big brother.
> 
> ...



Them Iggles fans ... hopeful bunch


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 26, 2010)

All I can say is... DA BEARS!!!! 2-0* baby!

*had to get that in before tomorrow nights game against Green Bay  

They did look pretty decent against Dallas last week but I think that anybody is gonna look pretty decent against 'dem Cowboys this year.

Now if only Brett Farvre could get his shit together my fantasy team would be doing a hellava lot better.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2010)

We see you next weekend, Turt. I don't even want to hope that we have a shot. My uncle is a Bears fan. I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 27, 2010)

Spanky said:


> This NFC EAst Standing update is brought to you by Andy Reid Approved Pickle Juice.
> 
> EAGLES 2 - 1
> Redskins 1 - 2
> ...



Spanky, if you're going to do it, do it right...


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 27, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We see you next weekend, Turt. I don't even want to hope that we have a shot. My uncle is a Bears fan. I'll never hear the end of it.



Nancy dear I think you will be just fine. I love my Bears but I am also realistic. Nobody in Chicago must know how to do the heimlich maneuver b/c they choke so often.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 27, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Spanky, if you're going to do it, do it right...



Can you make this into a coupon for "One Free Super Bowl and a cup of coffee" and I promise to print it out and redeem.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 27, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Can you make this into a coupon for "One Free Super Bowl and a cup of coffee" and I promise to print it out and redeem.



*Y*ou two are getting eager- if the NFL was only a "3 game" season


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 28, 2010)

If the Patriots defense allows 30 points to Buffalo, they're in deep trouble the rest of the year.

7-9 looks VERY good right now for New England's final record


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 28, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Nancy dear I think you will be just fine. I love my Bears but I am also realistic. Nobody in Chicago must know how to do the heimlich maneuver b/c they choke so often.





Clearly you didn't see this past weekend's game vs the Titans. There isn't a team in the NFL I'm not scared to play right now. 

*I love the way I say "I'm" like I'll be the one on the field with helmet and shoulder pads on. Hell, I might do a better job at this point*


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 28, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Clearly you didn't see this past weekend's game vs the Titans. There isn't a team in the NFL I'm not scared to play right now.
> 
> *I love the way I say "I'm" like I'll be the one on the field with helmet and shoulder pads on. Hell, I might do a better job at this point*



Give the Titans some credit though, especially the way they ended last season. They should play pretty well this year. Still no excuse for how abysmally bad we played...I'm not even sure who Eli was passing it to in the 4th...a fan?


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 28, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Clearly you didn't see this past weekend's game vs the Titans. There isn't a team in the NFL I'm not scared to play right now.
> 
> *I love the way I say "I'm" like I'll be the one on the field with helmet and shoulder pads on. Hell, I might do a better job at this point*




After last nights game against the Packers I have a bit more confidence in next week. We shall see what happens.


Oh and I liked daddyoh's post so much I decided to post my own ticket which I think looks purty  

View attachment da bears.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2010)

Just if our NYC friends to the north (or anyone else) would like to better understand.....

It's Always Nutty in Philadelphia


----------



## willowmoon (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm guessing Coach Coughlin of the NY Giants sent Coach McCarthy of the Packers a HUGE fruit basket with a note attached saying "thanks for taking the attention off of us with all of the dumb penalties."

Can't believe the Packers committed 18 penalties in that game Monday night. Dumbasses. :doh:


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Can't believe the Packers committed 18 penalties in that game Monday night. Dumbasses. :doh:



They needed to win something on Monday


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree with this.  

View attachment 60497_1615026612836_1151434231_31737412_4308855_n.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I agree with this.



SO no more love for McNubbits


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> SO no more love for McNubbits



No, I lub McBouncepass. Always will. Well, except next Sunday for about 3 hours, then the lub will turn on again. 

I was referring to the Stalin comment. Hill-frickin-arious!

....and true!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> They needed to win something on Monday



Katie, My love, 

The Bears did not beat the Packers, whatever the score indicated. The Packers beat themselves. You just happened to have more points at the end of the game lol.

Which won't matter since by the time we meet again, we'll have the North sewed up. I remember plenty of seasons where each team (Bears/Packers) won the game on their home field. 

No big deal 

But please... enjoy it while you can. I know you don't get the chance to savor victory that often 


haha <3 Love you.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of these :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: you can throw in next time you go trash talking about your Packers losing..... what a meanie. 


This thread is getting soft.....uh...not that there is a problem with soft, literally speaking.....but....uh.....<stop digging, Spanky....stop digging>





mszwebs said:


> Katie, My love,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> haha <3 Love you.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Here are a couple of these :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: you can throw in next time you go trash talking about your Packers losing..... what a meanie.
> 
> 
> This thread is getting soft.....uh...not that there is a problem with soft, literally speaking.....but....uh.....<stop digging, Spanky....stop digging>



Just because I detest the Bears, does not mean I hate Katie.

:kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree. I love me some Katie-kins but her Bears are goin' down this weekend. 












I still have faith.....









Sorta.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 30, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Can you make this into a coupon for "One Free Super Bowl and a cup of coffee" and I promise to print it out and redeem.


This is the best I could do Spanky








tonynyc said:


> *Y*ou two are getting eager- if the NFL was only a "3 game" season


Hey, we have to enjoy this while it lasts. Don't make me break out the power rankings already


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is the best I could do Spanky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm .... seems like you'll be in for an interesting game this weekend


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Hmm .... seems like you'll be in for an interesting game this weekend



I'm on the same page as Spanky with this one. 3 hours of Donovan Who? 
I left the year on the coupon open, and put no expiration date...just in case the Iggles went on to win 4 or 5 Super Bowls in a row. That way Spanky could re-use the coupon each time for his coffee!


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 1, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Just because I detest the Bears, does not mean I hate Katie.
> 
> :kiss2:





NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree. I love me some Katie-kins but her Bears are goin' down this weekend.
> 
> I still have faith.....
> 
> ...



I still love cheeseheads and giants fans...when they are hot sexy ladies like these two 


*GO* *BEARS!*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 1, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> ...just in case the Iggles went on to win 4 or 5 Super Bowls in a row.




Super Bowl?!? *Snort* Let's not get crazy now.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I still love cheeseheads and giants fans...when they are hot sexy ladies like these two
> 
> 
> *GO* *BEARS!*



Don't distract my beloved Giants 




NancyGirl74 said:


> Super Bowl?!? *Snort* Let's not get crazy now.



Hmmm seems like a few of our dimmers gout drunk on this stuff


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Super Bowl?!? *Snort* Let's not get crazy now.



The season is still early, I can dream if I want to 



tonynyc said:


> Don't distract my beloved Giants
> 
> Hmmm seems like a few of our dimmers gout drunk on this stuff



*To Hell with that bottled stuff Tony. I fill my thermos up right from the barrel at the deli*  See what I did there? I made the print green.... like a pickle! hahahaha, Who's Nancy calling crazy?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 2, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Who's Nancy calling crazy?




***Points***


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anybody agree that the Packers have forgotten how to play football today? I mean really....the Lions? C'mon it shouldn't be this hard folks.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 3, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Does anybody agree that the Packers have forgotten how to play football today? I mean really....the Lions? C'mon it shouldn't be this hard folks.



Seriously.

The problem is, when you play a team desperate to win, your own play becomes just as desperate.

Case in point, last year against the Bucs.

Maybe those years of watching Brett finally caught up to my darling Aaron lol. 

Honestly though, I have no idea what the eff they're doing. And neither do they...which is clearly the problem.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 3, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I agree. I love me some Katie-kins but her Bears are goin' down this weekend.
> 
> 
> I still have faith.....
> ...



I know the game isn't even over but Nancy dear I am gonna give this one to you....Probably one of the most painful games I've had to watch in awhile. Both teams did not give a good showing tonight. Congrats on the win. *sigh*


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 3, 2010)

wooooooooooooof. big day here in the nfl, i'm surprised this thread ain't hoppin' as much as it should. 

case in point:

the browns won a game.

NO SERIOUSLY WE LEGIT WON A GAME. WITH LIKE, STARTERS AND DRIVES AND FIRST DOWNS AND REAL TOUCHDOWNS!

Peyton Hillis, a quick word: :bow:

other teams not so lucky today:

the eagles. sorry spanksters. no ... i'm like ... really sorry. i understand he isn't the world's most morally fantastic dude, but vick plays ... err, played some exciting football there. eagles had one exciting season in front of them. hope that mri comes back with some positive news, i always liked watching him play admittedly.

and well, da bears. here's hoping jay cutler still has a functioning brain tomorrow. 

goodnight folks! seeeee, i doooo participate more when the browns don't have me crying nonstop into my beer, err ... beers. lots of beers.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> wooooooooooooof. big day here in the nfl, i'm surprised this thread ain't hoppin' as much as it should.
> 
> case in point:
> 
> ...





I guess we'll see you post again after the next Brownies win. 2011, 2012.....

And remember, in life and in football, the New Orleans Saints have won a Super Bowl before our teams. 

Stay Drunk,

Spanky


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think Cris Collinsworth said it best, "Someone throw a tent up over this circus." What a game! Our O did not start off looking too good but they cleaned it up a bit. Our D looked good...Who the heck were those guys and where the hell were they the last two games? Anyway, it was a good game. Ten sacks, baby!

Sorry about your quarterbacks, Turt. 

How about that Eagles/Redskin's game? McNabb gets a standing ovation from Philly fans? It nearly brought a tear to my eye. And that crunch on Vick?!? Awesome! I mean, I hope he's ok and all 'cause I'm a nice person and don't wish physical harm on anyone...but dayum! That was a good shot.


----------



## nykspree8 (Oct 3, 2010)

Giants definitely redeemed themselves this week ;D Too bad about Vick getting hurt and having to leave the game, I really wanted to see him and McNaab go at it....football drama doesn't get better than that situation! And some Eagles fans...idk why there's so much hate towards him, I mean give the guy a chance. Yeah, what he did was wrong and he did his time, albeit I'm sure a lesser sentence b/c he is a celebrity, but this is America we should be used to that shit by now...but fuck he's out there playing football, he's not out there trying to judge at the Eukanuba National Championships...


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think Cris Collinsworth said it best, "Someone throw a tent up over this circus." What a game! Our O did not start off looking too good but they cleaned it up a bit. Our D looked good...Who the heck were those guys and where the hell were they the last two games? Anyway, it was a good game. Ten sacks, baby!
> 
> *Sorry about your quarterbacks, Turt*.
> 
> How about that Eagles/Redskin's game? McNabb gets a standing ovation from Philly fans? It nearly brought a tear to my eye. And that crunch on Vick?!? Awesome! I mean, I hope he's ok and all 'cause I'm a nice person and don't wish physical harm on anyone...but dayum! That was a good shot.



*N*ancy: that is a bone crushing game- poor Cutler -(think back to the '64 Title Game where Giant QB (HOF) YA Tittle suffered a broken rib and a few other injuries vs. The Bears...









nykspree8 said:


> Giants definitely redeemed themselves this week ;D Too bad about Vick getting hurt and having to leave the game, I really wanted to see him and McNaab go at it....football drama doesn't get better than that situation! And some Eagles fans...idk why there's so much hate towards him, I mean give the guy a chance. Yeah, what he did was wrong and he did his time, albeit I'm sure a lesser sentence b/c he is a celebrity, but this is America we should be used to that shit by now...but fuck he's out there playing football, he's not out there trying to judge at the Eukanuba National Championships...



*Wot... the Iggles didn't win *


----------



## Spanky (Oct 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Wot... the Iggles didn't win *



"preciate" the concern. We are still in first place. Maybe tied with two or three other teams, but still in first. 

But I am waiting on my SB tickets and plane ticket to Dallas, mkay?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> "preciate" the concern. We are still in first place. Maybe tied with two or three other teams, but still in first.
> 
> But I am waiting on my SB tickets and plane ticket to Dallas, mkay?



*NYUK*... You know I love dem Iggles... I'm waiting for our bet... Mr. Spanks- I'll give our Esteemed Gorgeous Commissioner first dibs - then we'll decide on the terms for the rematch.... :happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 4, 2010)

It's always good to see Cutler beaten like a drum. 

That game was a defensive slugfest between the Giants & Bears for the longest time last night, glad to see the Giants prevail and win it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *N*
> *Wot... the Iggles didn't win *



Kinda tough to win a game when your offense and punter are the only ones that showed up for the game. And the one pass Jason Avant drops this year...  
My main concern was, the last couple games, the Eagles started slow, but them managed to fix whatever was wrong. Guess we'll see what next week brings.

Oh and ColdComfort... you are right, Hillis ain't no joke! Love watching him run the ball!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Kinda tough to win a game when your offense and punter are the only ones that showed up for the game. And the one pass Jason Avant drops this year...
> My main concern was, the last couple games, the Eagles started slow, but them managed to fix whatever was wrong. Guess we'll see what next week brings.
> 
> Oh and ColdComfort... you are right, Hillis ain't no joke! Love watching him run the ball!



I guess it's too early to say what the news on Vick is.... but, anything can happen week to week


----------



## Spanky (Oct 4, 2010)

Dallas = sole possession of LAST PLACE

:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Dallas = sole possession of LAST PLACE
> 
> :wubu:



*My gosh this is a FIRST ...but, I am in total aggreement with Spanky* 

Yes ... this is a good week... :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 6, 2010)

Randy Moss is once again a VIKING


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 6, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Randy Moss is once again a VIKING



Brett Favre's wet dream finally came true. He was campaigning for Ted Thompson to get Moss over to the Packers back when Moss was with the Raiders but Thompson wasn't willing to pull the trigger on that deal. And the Packers would have gotten him on the cheap, I think the Patriots got him for a fourth round pick, IIRC. 

Favre, Moss, Rice, Shiancoe, Berrian, Harvin ... and some guy named Adrian Peterson -- holy f**k, if the Vikings can't outscore all their opponents with all of that talent, then something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 6, 2010)

Randy Moss once again brings class to a beleaguered franchise.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 6, 2010)

Wait, TYPO. 

Randy Moss once again brings ass to a beleaguered franchise.  

View attachment class.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 6, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Wait, TYPO.
> 
> Randy Moss once again brings ass to a beleaguered franchise.



What is he taking a dump on?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> What is he taking a dump on?



The Iggles


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 6, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> The Iggles




***Snort***


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 7, 2010)

I was reading an AP article earlier today regarding Jay Cutler and the beating he took in the Bears/Giants game. This was my favorite part of the article:

"Soon after, he had what appeared to be a dazed look when the TV cameras showed him sitting on the sideline, and his decision-making was questionable at best."

Isn't this Jay Cutler 24/7 ??


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I was reading an AP article earlier today regarding Jay Cutler and the beating he took in the Bears/Giants game. This was my favorite part of the article:
> 
> "Soon after, he had what appeared to be a dazed look when the TV cameras showed him sitting on the sideline, and his decision-making was questionable at best."
> 
> Isn't this Jay Cutler 24/7 ??



You have to wonder what is going to happen once retirememt sets in.... the NFL hasn't had the best policy when it came to protecting the former players


----------



## Spanky (Oct 7, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> What is he taking a dump on?



It was during a Vikings - Packers game. He pretended to drop his pants an moon the end zone. 

And Tony obviously is having a secret love affair with the Iggles.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is the money shot....uh....video. 

Moon over Lambeau



"Straight cash, homey..."


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> It was during a Vikings - Packers game. He pretended to drop his pants an moon the end zone.
> 
> And Tony obviously is having a secret love affair with the Iggles.



Spanky: Hardly Not even for one of these tasty treats


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 8, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Randy Moss is once again a VIKING



Yeah, Merry Christmas.....

Seriously though, another malcontent is gone from New England. 4 down and 1 to go.

We'll see him on Halloween (probably with a record of 3-3 by then).


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 8, 2010)

It's going to be interesting to see the ratings for the Monday night game with the Vikings & Jets -- I think a lot of people want to see the Favre/Moss tandem for the first time. I'll be tuning in, for sure.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 8, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> I was reading an AP article earlier today regarding Jay Cutler and the beating he took in the Bears/Giants game. This was my favorite part of the article:
> 
> "Soon after, he had what appeared to be a dazed look when the TV cameras showed him sitting on the sideline, and his decision-making was questionable at best."
> 
> Isn't this Jay Cutler 24/7 ??



Willow...even though I am a Bears fan it is very hard to be a Jay Cutler fan. I totally agree he looks like he is half-baked all the time.


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 8, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah, Merry Christmas.....
> 
> Seriously though, another malcontent is gone from New England. 4 down and 1 to go.
> 
> We'll see him on Halloween (probably with a record of 3-3 by then).



I am trying to understand this move. Brady & Moss seemed really cozy the past couple of weeks, so TB can't be too happy. (inter)-Nationally we hear a whole different version of events. What's the scoop from the local press? Was Moss bringing the team down? I got the impression that it's starting to dawn on the organization (eg the press conference after the Jets debacle) that they ain't about to go undefeated anytime soon, without a wholesale rebuild/retool, at least on the D. I never saw dissent, always saw Brady & Moss tete-a-tete on the sidelines (super studious & intense btw, not like Owens, who by comparison looks like a mistake in Cinci), and Belichick claims he respects Moss. I guess the Pats are already writing off the season as anything more than preparation for the future.

Here's an interesting discussion. I think the press love to find stories of dissent when there's no such thing going on.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 9, 2010)

From Giants.com _"*Five Giants players have been declared out of the game vs. Houston: center Shaun O'Hara (ankle/Achilles), defensive end Mathias Kiwanuka (neck), fullback Madison Hedgecock (hamstring), linebacker Keith Bulluck (toe) and tackle Will Beatty (foot).

Three players are questionable: running back Ahmad Bradshaw (ankle), cornerback Terrell Thomas (hamstring) and safety Kenny Phillips (knee). Bradshaw and Thomas were limited in practice today, while Phillips did not practice."_

Yikes!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 9, 2010)

I swear to GOD, if I end up having to wear my Redskins shirt on Monday because we lose, I'm going to kill someone.


And Nancy, we have a bunch of starters out too. Don't feel bad.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 9, 2010)

I worry! I worry! The start to our season hasn't been stellar.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 9, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I worry! I worry! The start to our season hasn't been stellar.



I have a feeling this week is going to suck! The only team not an underdog in the NFC East this week is the friggin Cowgirls  At least you're a 3 point underdog to Houston. Christ, we're a 3 point underdog to an 0-4 team  At least I've gained a whole new respect for Lesean McCoy. Season's still early though, it's anybody's chance at this point.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 9, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I am trying to understand this move. Brady & Moss seemed really cozy the past couple of weeks, so TB can't be too happy. (inter)-Nationally we hear a whole different version of events. What's the scoop from the local press? Was Moss bringing the team down? I got the impression that it's starting to dawn on the organization (eg the press conference after the Jets debacle) that they ain't about to go undefeated anytime soon, without a wholesale rebuild/retool, at least on the D. I never saw dissent, always saw Brady & Moss tete-a-tete on the sidelines (super studious & intense btw, not like Owens, who by comparison looks like a mistake in Cinci), and Belichick claims he respects Moss. I guess the Pats are already writing off the season as anything more than preparation for the future.
> 
> Here's an interesting discussion. I think the press love to find stories of dissent when there's no such thing going on.



Apparently Moss has been saying he wants the ball, challenging coaches for not throwing to him. Brady also has appeared to be challenging the coaches because he was shown on camera calling an audible which allowed a pass to Moss (which was dropped).

This means that Emperor Bellichick needed to do away with this insubordination. All the rookies and younger players look up to their captains and if their captains are challenging the authority of the coaches, in their minds why can't they do the same?

Notice how all the troublemakers such as Springs, Thomas and Burgess were shown the door and "mr heartless" Laurence Maroney was traded? Bellichick wants to create a dictatorship with players who want to win, having no offensive or defensive coordinators plus wiping away any who oppose him is accomplishing this goal.

Moss may have not been a complete disruption, but when you challenge the authority of Bellichick chances are you won't last long. We'll see how long the Patriots will last without him in Emperor Bellichick's grand scheme of things.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 9, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I worry! I worry! The start to our season hasn't been stellar.



THE BEARS BEAT US.

And the Lions almost did too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 10, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> THE BEARS BEAT US.
> 
> And the Lions almost did too.



We have the Lions next week....If we lose to them I'm gonna have to put my new beach-front mansion from the 2007 thread up for sale. 

This could be a very, very ugly season.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I worry! I worry! The start to our season hasn't been stellar.



I think you can stop worrying, for now anyway. Washington and Green Bay tied at 13??? I'm going to steal your line from your last post Nancy
*This could be a very, very ugly season.*


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 10, 2010)

Good thing I washed that Redskins shirt today.


----------



## nykspree8 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow! The Packers BLEW it! So many penalties in OT, and then Rodgers throwing the ball away...they had that game! The Cowgirls are losing though so that's good and hoping Eagles lose later on as well =)


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 10, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Wow, wow, wow! The Packers BLEW it! So many penalties in OT, and then Rodgers throwing the ball away...they had that game! The Cowgirls are losing though so that's good and hoping Eagles lose later on as well =)



lol you shut up. Only I'm allowed Packers negativity.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2010)

nykspree8 said:


> Wow, wow, wow! The Packers BLEW it! So many penalties in OT, and then Rodgers throwing the ball away...they had that game! The Cowgirls are losing though so that's good and hoping Eagles lose later on as well =)



*J*ust goes to show what can happen week-to-week....Happy that The Giants won!!! :happy: Eagles will have their hands full with SF 49'rs another team with nothing to lose....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Heh! My confidence in my team is returning. I should not have doubted.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Heh! My confidence in my team is returning. I should not have doubted.



*D*allas for the WIN :happy: :happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We have the Lions next week....If we lose to them I'm gonna have to put my new beach-front mansion from the 2007 thread up for sale.
> 
> This could be a very, very ugly season.



Well Nancy they will be on fire b/c of their win against the Rams...I know I know it's the Rams but shit they actually won a game this season and so early!


Oh and GO BEARS! 4-1  I would have crawled up into the corner and cried myself to sleep if we didn't win today.


----------



## Takeshi (Oct 11, 2010)

I was happy my Titans won today. ^_^ 3-2, tied with everyone in the AFC South, but 0-0 so far in the division. lol


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2010)

ugly wins are still wins. 2-3.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 11, 2010)

furious styles said:


> ugly wins are still wins.



They certainly are... as the NFC East just keeps getting more and more interesting.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 11, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> They certainly are... as the NFC East just keeps getting more and more interesting.



Sure does .... Wade Phillips "Coach of the Year" :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 12, 2010)

I still see the Giants in third place.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 12, 2010)

Vegas has set the over/under for the Packers game next week at 16.5 penalties. Any takers for the under? 

Dinnt tink sew.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 12, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Good thing I washed that Redskins shirt today.



Who'd you lose the bet to? We gonna get pics? :batting:

If it is a #5 shirt, it may get messy!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I still see the Giants in third place.



For now, Spanky. For now.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Who'd you lose the bet to? We gonna get pics? :batting:
> 
> If it is a #5 shirt, it may get messy!



I didn't lose a bet. It's the same shirt I bought last summer. And no, It's not a #5. It's just a Redskins shirt. And I figured since I own it, this would certainly be the week to wear it.

Which I will on Friday.

But, I may have to claim a bet to keep from getting my ass kicked lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I didn't lose a bet. It's the same shirt I bought last summer. And no, It's not a #5. It's just a Redskins shirt. And I figured since I own it, this would certainly be the week to wear it.
> 
> Which I will on Friday.
> 
> But, I may have to claim a bet to keep from getting my ass kicked lol.




Yes, but how can we get you into a Giants t-shirt?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 13, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yes, but how can we get you into a Giants t-shirt?



THAT'S EASY! 

A lobotomy. 


:kiss2:,

Your Friendly Neighborhood Igglesfan


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Sure does .... Wade Phillips "Coach of the Year" :happy:



Funny you should mention Wade... This just in from the Bleacher Report!
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...e-nfl-coaches-who-wont-last-the-season#page/1


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> THAT'S EASY!
> 
> A lobotomy.
> 
> ...




Bet I can get her into a Giants tee before you get her into an Iggles.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 13, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Bet I can get her into a Giants tee before you get her into an Iggles.



Me forcing Zwebby-pants into a shirt not of her choosing is like a class C sexual felony in most states. Prolly capital punishment death by watching 24 hours straight of Eli Manning running a NFL offense (or the Giants).

You forcing Zwebby-monster into a shirt not of her choosing could be posted as a short clip on Dims and get over 10,000 hits in one night. Heck, you could charge $3.99 for the pleasure. I would. 

So no bet, no chance, no jail for Spanks. 



now where did that pic go of her sending love to her Eagles....in the snow....in Wisconsin.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Me forcing Zwebby-pants into a shirt not of her choosing is like a class C sexual felony in most states. Prolly capital punishment death by watching 24 hours straight of Eli Manning running a NFL offense (or the Giants).
> 
> You forcing Zwebby-monster into a shirt not of her choosing could be posted as a short clip on Dims and get over 10,000 hits in one night. Heck, you could charge $3.99 for the pleasure. I would.
> 
> ...




Spanky, Spanky, Spanky. What do you take me for? A NFL thread bully??? Of course I would never _force_ Bellz to wear a Giants tee! It's all about the slow, careful seduction of one fan to another fan's team. Gentle hints of the Giants prowess, soft whispers of their sacking skills, lingering images of their Super Bowl wins. No, no force would be needed. I would simply woo her to my side with delicately subtle seduction. 




And maybe some shameless pleading.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 13, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, Spanky, Spanky. What do you take me for? A NFL thread bully??? Of course I would never _force_ Bellz to wear a Giants tee! It's all about the slow, careful seduction of one fan to another fan's team. Gentle hints of the Giants prowess, soft whispers of their sacking skills, lingering images of their Super Bowl wins. No, no force would be needed. I would simply woo her to my side with delicately subtle seduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FILM @ ELEVEN! Pst vids now plz tanks.



Philly soft seduction is a snowball at the head. Hard seduction is a battery packed snowball at the head. But you know this. 


Here is a vid of your QB getting his azz kicked. Wait for it. It comes at the very end. 

Brothers


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> FILM @ ELEVEN! Pst vids now plz tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO are they not freakin' _adorable_?!?! Eli has the same facial expression even when "acting". Quarterback brothers in an ESPN commercial! What's not to love? So...where's Vick's commercial? Animal Planet?


PS...Those vids? Yeah, they ain't gonna be cheap. Plus I think I need Bellz permission first.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LMAO are they not freakin' _adorable_?!?! Eli has the same facial expression even when "acting". Quarterback brothers in an ESPN commercial! What's not to love? So...where's Vick's commercial? Animal Planet?
> 
> 
> PS...Those vids? Yeah, they ain't gonna be cheap. Plus I think I need Bellz permission first.





NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, Spanky, Spanky. What do you take me for? A NFL thread bully??? Of course I would never _force_ Bellz to wear a Giants tee! It's all about the slow, careful seduction of one fan to another fan's team. Gentle hints of the Giants prowess, soft whispers of their sacking skills, lingering images of their Super Bowl wins. No, no force would be needed. I would simply woo her to my side with delicately subtle seduction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well for *Bellz* it will be swapping one Bling for another :happy: :happy:


*Spanky and Daddyoh70*

Since - I am being nice to my Iggles fan for *just* this week Enjoy the film......

Philadelphia Eagles 1960


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 15, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Since - I am being nice to my Iggles fan for *just* this week



What's gotten into you? Are you well? *Feels Tony's forehead*

No being nice to Hatchling fans! We need to stay focused! We've got the Lions this week!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's gotten into you? Are you well? *Feels Tony's forehead*
> 
> No being nice to Hatchling fans! We need to stay focused! We've got the Lions this week!



But Nancy, we Hatchlings are so cute and fuzzy. Tony can't resist. And neither can you. 

BTW, that is Daddyoh strutting his stuff in the foreground. Probably after another big Eaglets victory! I would assume the tongue is pointed in a north-north east direction towards the Big Apple or towards Texas. 

I am in the background all harmless, cute and fuzzy.  

View attachment eaglets, refuge.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's gotten into you? <snip>



Class, Nancy, class. 


"Class" as in Tony stayed awake in his senior year NFL ancient history class which was right before Geology and right after Communications. 

And how can you NOT love Tommy McDonald. I mean REALLY.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's gotten into you? Are you well? *Feels Tony's forehead*
> 
> No being nice to Hatchling fans! We need to stay focused! We've got the Lions this week!



*I* agree Nancy- no being nice to Hatchlings- thay can enjoy the reruns. again and again ... 


"Class" as in Tony stayed awake in his senior year NFL ancient history class which was right before Geology and right after Communications. 

And how can you NOT love Tommy McDonald. I mean REALLY.[/QUOTE]

*S*ee Nancy: Spanks needs reruns to look at since his team is going nowhere this year - Kolb !!!! NYUK NYUK NYUK

And.. we still have bets to be made


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2010)

Spanky said:


> But Nancy, we Hatchlings are so cute and fuzzy. Tony can't resist. And neither can you.
> 
> BTW, that is Daddyoh strutting his stuff in the foreground. Probably after another big Eaglets victory! I would assume the tongue is pointed in a north-north east direction towards the Big Apple or towards Texas.
> 
> I am in the background all harmless, cute and fuzzy.



*F*ar from harmless ... Iggles fans are always dangerous


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What's gotten into you? Are you well? *Feels Tony's forehead*
> 
> No being nice to Hatchling fans! We need to stay focused! We've got the Lions this week!



Now, now... we can be civil Tuesday thru Saturday, but come Sunday afternoon/Monday night, all bets are off. Game face


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 15, 2010)

First of all...Where is Bellz? It's really hard to seduce someone to my team when they're never around. *pouty face*



Spanky said:


> I am in the background all harmless, cute and fuzzy.


This from the guy who said a Philly fan's idea of seduction was a battery packed snowball to the head. That doesn't say "harmless" to me, Spanks. *dons her Giants helmet for protection...and rocks it!)* 



tonynyc said:


> *F*ar from harmless ... Iggles fans are always dangerous


Exactly! :happy:



daddyoh70 said:


> Now, now... we can be civil Tuesday thru Saturday, but come Sunday afternoon/Monday night, all bets are off. Game face


Civil? I didn't know an Eagles fan knew the meaning of the word.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all...Where is Bellz? It's really hard to seduce someone to my team when they're never around. *pouty face*
> 
> 
> This from the guy who said a Philly fan's idea of seduction was a battery packed snowball to the head. That doesn't say "harmless" to me, Spanks. **dons her Giants helmet for protection*...and rocks it!)*
> ...



Darn, and I was going to say "Take that back or I'll throw a battery packed snowball at you" :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all...Where is Bellz? It's really hard to seduce someone to my team when they're never around. *pouty face*
> 
> 
> This from the guy who said a Philly fan's idea of seduction was a battery packed snowball to the head. That doesn't say "harmless" to me, Spanks. *dons her Giants helmet for protection...and rocks it!)*
> ...





daddyoh70 said:


> Darn, and I was going to say "Take that back or I'll throw a battery packed snowball at you" :doh:



*P*atience... Sunday will come soon enough


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 15, 2010)

We don't play the Hatchlings until November. By then we should be well into the first place slot in the NFC East. Eagles will be third or fourth by then, naturally.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We don't play the Hatchlings until November. By then we should be well into the first place slot in the NFC East. Eagles will be third or fourth by then, naturally.



As it should be :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We don't play the Hatchlings until November. By then we should be well into the first place slot in the NFC East. Eagles will be third or fourth by then, naturally.



We'll see about that. I mean what, the Gnats have only played one "real" team so far this year. 

Here's a proposal... If things get so bad in the NFC East, we could turn the wayback machine to 1943 and combine forces!!! We could become the Giggles!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> We'll see about that. I mean what, the Gnats have only played one "real" team so far this year.
> 
> Here's a proposal... If things get so bad in the NFC East, we could turn the wayback machine to 1943 and combine forces!!! We could become the Giggles!









Only if Allie is the Coach....


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm here, I'm here.

Seduce me, Pancy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 16, 2010)

*lights a few candles, plays a little Barry in the background, arranges the ice cream cupcakes, and dons her Giants jersey*


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *lights a few candles, plays a little Barry in the background, arranges the ice cream cupcakes, and dons her Giants jersey*



You had me at ice cream cupcakes.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *lights a few candles, plays a little Barry in the background, arranges the ice cream cupcakes, and *Nancy dons her "NY Giants SuperBowl Jacket"**





mszwebs said:


> *MsZwebs: dons her "Packers SuperBowl Jacket"*
> 
> Both Gorgeous Ladies snack on the spoils of their respective victories* "Members only Champion ice cream cupcakes" !!!!*



*T*here .. now it's fixed .. and ladies don't forget the *Bling*... and save some _crumbs_ for our *"Iggles" *friends


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 16, 2010)

Tony, Nancy and I are fat (Shhhhh. Totally a secret though)

There are no crumbs. Or, since its ice cream, drips lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Iggles fans should just be happy they get to watch the "seduction".


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Tony, Nancy and I are fat (Shhhhh. Totally a secret though)
> 
> There are no crumbs. Or, since its ice cream, drips lol.





NancyGirl74 said:


> The Iggles fans should just be happy they get to watch the "seduction".



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
Screw them Iggles basturds... steals front row seats from them ....:happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Only if Allie is the Coach....


I can live with that 



NancyGirl74 said:


> The Iggles fans should just be happy they get to watch the "seduction".



Uhhhhh, where can I get tickets?!?!?!?! :smitten:

P.S. we won't need no stinkin' crumbs or drippings... we'll be feasting on Falcon this week!


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 17, 2010)

W-T-F??? Anybody want a sub-par QB with an equally mediocre offensive line? This was pretty much our last chance at a W this season. Damn seabirds!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, that wasn't the slam dunk it should have been. However, a win is a win and I'm thankful for it. 

On a side note: The Lions...I can say this now but there is a secret part of me that roots for them. Not the faithful Giants fan side of me and certainly not during this game. But root-for-the-underdog side of me has a soft spot for Detroit. I would have had to killed my team and hung my head in shame if they had lost to them...but still I'm sending props to the Lions!

PS...prayers and positive vibes for the hospitalized Lion.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2010)

That was VINTAGE Patriots today. Nothing fancy, just win.....maybe the return of Deion Branch will continue these type of heart attack wins the old Patriots were known for.

A tough defense down the stretch and timely offense harking back to 7 years ago.

Next is going to be a very tough game against a Chargers team who've just lost back to back games to creampuffs


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 17, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Next is going to be a very tough game against a Chargers team who've just lost back to back games to creampuffs



Go Chargers!


Sorry, Kev. You know I can't resist.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Go Chargers!
> 
> 
> Sorry, Kev. You know I can't resist.



Next week .. The Cowgirls AND it's desperation time for the 'Boys .. Lose and NO chance of making the playoffs this season


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 17, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> W-T-F??? Anybody want a sub-par QB with an equally mediocre offensive line? This was pretty much our last chance at a W this season. Damn seabirds!



Since we, The Iggles, apparently have two capable QB's, maybe next year, we can loan you one  Nothing like a little Falcon for dinner!!!
In the "Also Ran" department, Cowboys lost again. :doh:


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Next week .. The Cowgirls AND it's desperation time for the 'Boys .. Lose and NO chance of making the playoffs this season



Today Minnesota sucked, but Dallas swallowed


----------



## Spanky (Oct 17, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Today Minnesota sucked, but Dallas swallowed



Oh, GOD, this is so good coming from a Cowpokes fan....:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 17, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Next week .. The Cowgirls AND it's desperation time for the 'Boys .. Lose and NO chance of making the playoffs this season



Right! I think it's going to be a big game for both teams.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2010)

And lookee who's in FIRST PLACE? 

The Giggles!





......with the Jokeboys 1 - 4 and a full 2.5 games out.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 18, 2010)

Enjoy it while you can, Spanks.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2010)

Spanky said:


> And lookee who's in FIRST PLACE?
> 
> The Giggles!
> 
> ...



*No * Spanks u may not borrow The Bling jackets of the Lovely NancyGirl or MsZwebs  .....

You know the power ratings will be interesting now with the Giants and Iggles neck and neck - we need a trifecta (both teams in the playoffs) and some real betting.. for now everything is a teaser....


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 18, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Today Minnesota sucked, but Dallas swallowed



Still early in the season-but, this start deosn't bode well for them



Spanky said:


> Oh, GOD, this is so good coming from a Cowpokes fan....:wubu:



Well your team put one bird in the crapper and now the Titans



NancyGirl74 said:


> Right! I think it's going to be a big game for both teams.



yes ... what a shocker for Dallas .. finally no distractions ... no TO no Romo off the field issues - you'd think thay would have everything set and then POW... next week will be fun... hoping for another Giants win for sure


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *snip* and some real betting.. for now everything is a teaser....





tonynyc said:


> yes ... what a shocker for Dallas .. finally no distractions ... no TO no Romo off the field issues - you'd think thay would have everything set and then POW... next week will be fun... hoping for another Giants win for sure



It's too early for betting. We really don't know what kind of team we have in the Giants. Sure they're doing ok now but we've lost twice...for stupid reasons. Despite the fact that the Cowboys suck right now I think next week's game will be the deciding factor. Win and we have a good shot at a stellar season. Lose and...Lord only knows. 

PS...I'm not writing anyone's name on any body parts this season!


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 18, 2010)

The funny thing is that stats-wise the Cowboys have been pretty decent -- but their constant penalties are absolutely killing them.

Not that I mind, of course.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We really don't know what kind of team we have in the Giants. Sure they're doing ok now but we've lost twice...for stupid reasons.



I have to say I have been surprised the same way with the Eagles. Expected a transition season. Maybe a winning one but not built to go the distance. They have been in both losses and had chances to tie or win. 

Kolb has finally been given some true playing time and has shown to be a very strong and accurate passer for a top line receiving corps. It is going to come down to which team in the NFC East (or NFC for that matter) stays healthy, gels and gets hot. Right now that still can be anybody. The Cowpokes are still in it, easily. No one is out yet. 8 - 8 might get you in this year with tiebreakers. 

Crazy. 

Meanwhile, go Phillies! Woo HOO!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 18, 2010)

Spanky said:


> *snipped* Right now that still can be anybody. The Cowpokes are still in it, easily. No one is out yet. 8 - 8 might get you in this year with tiebreakers.



I know! My nerves are shot and it's only just beginning. I need to go inhale some 2007 NFL Thread air STAT!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I know! My nerves are shot and it's only just beginning. I need to go inhale some 2007 NFL Thread air STAT!



*psst... Gorgeous Nancy of NFL Giants Football Fame ... you have 7 channels to choose from :happy:

Classic : 1927, 1934,1938, 1956 


color

1986,1990,2007

Now that it's Tuesday I can be a nice fan until the weekend...all bets are off 

*

*Hey Iggles fans.. you enjoying your rerun NYUK!!!!*


----------



## J34 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm.... Well how bout' them Jets!

5-1 into the bye. We haven't been playing our best yet! Our defense still needs time to get it together, and our offense needs a little more consistency. Although we had a few close runs, can't say I am disappointed leading the division.

In the words of Rex Ryan- "We want to lead the league in Fc$%in wins.....now lets go eat a goddamn snack!"


----------



## J34 (Oct 21, 2010)

The biggest anomaly this season IMO is the Chargers. How can you lead the league in defense and offense and be 2-4? Riddle me that!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 21, 2010)

J34 said:


> Hmm.... Well how bout' them Jets!
> 
> 5-1 into the bye. We haven't been playing our best yet! Our defense still needs time to get it together, and our offense needs a little more consistency. Although we had a few close runs, can't say I am disappointed leading the division.
> 
> In the words of Rex Ryan- "We want to lead the league in Fc$%in wins.....now lets go eat a goddamn snack!"



*They are doing pretty good so far - and according to the latest Power Ratings... they are number 2 *



J34 said:


> The biggest anomaly this season IMO is the Chargers. How can you lead the league in defense and offense and be 2-4? Riddle me that!



*
I haven't followed any of the Charger games...has it been stupid penalties for them ???
*


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 22, 2010)

J34 said:


> The biggest anomaly this season IMO is the Chargers. How can you lead the league in defense and offense and be 2-4? Riddle me that!



Their special teams unit is killing those guys. Quite possibly they could be 5-1 if it weren't for their horrid special teams play. Blocked punts, kick returns for touchdowns, long punt returns, etc. etc.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Oct 23, 2010)

A.J. Smith should resign after the season is over..


Pats are looking good without moss...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a complaint...

I know folks love Monday Night Football but I do not! Seriously, I need my eight hours, people! The Giants vs Cowpatties game starts Monday night at 8:30. My day is shot by 9pm. I'm thinking dreamy thoughts by 10pm. My ass is in bed by 11/11:30pm...latest! Does anyone else see the problem here? I'm missing the last crucial moments of the game! What if it's a close one? My team will need me awake and cheering them on! I can't be face-planted into my pillows all cozied up into cozy blankets when my team clinches the win! (And they will *glares at Cowboy fans*)

This is a big game. I'm pretty sure that if the Cowcakes make a bid for a comeback it'll be against the Giants. As sucky as they are it could still happen. Why? Well, let me tell you why. They need the win. Neeeed it! Plus, they are at home. AND (and this "and" is a big one (hence the caps)) the Giants look good but are unreliable. If my beloved team gets spanked (which would be painful enough) it sets the Cowboys up for a big time turnaround. This would suck. Majorly. 

So, you see they need me awake and rooting in my Giants jersey and coordinating baseball cap! 

I'm planning a nap after work. Maybe promise myself some chocolate chip cookies if I make it to the fourth quarter.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 23, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a complaint...
> 
> I know folks love Monday Night Football but I do not! Seriously, I need my eight hours, people! The Giants vs Cowpatties game starts Monday night at 8:30. My day is shot by 9pm. I'm thinking dreamy thoughts by 10pm. My ass is in bed by 11/11:30pm...latest!
> Snip
> ...



I was going to suggest the nap idea too. But that doesn't always work either. I've planned naps before and ended up staring at the ceiling for about an hour before I said [email protected](K it and got up. You may just have to hang in there and take one for the team. (Even if it is the Gnats ) It's a horrible feeling waking up to find your team had lost after you fell asleep. I know I have taken personal responsibility for some of the Iggles losses. Usually a 6 pack of 5 hour energy drinks holds me over till the end of the game


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 23, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a complaint...
> 
> I know folks love Monday Night Football but I do not! Seriously, I need my eight hours, people! The Giants vs Cowpatties game starts Monday night at 8:30. My day is shot by 9pm. I'm thinking dreamy thoughts by 10pm. My ass is in bed by 11/11:30pm...latest! Does anyone else see the problem here? I'm missing the last crucial moments of the game! What if it's a close one? My team will need me awake and cheering them on! I can't be face-planted into my pillows all cozied up into cozy blankets when my team clinches the win! (And they will *glares at Cowboy fans*)
> 
> ...



Nancy I have to agree with you on this. My bedtime is no later that 11pm and my Bears have played a Sunday night game AND a Monday night game. It has been a bear...pun intended...to get up the next morning for work. So I feel your pain lady!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2010)

blackcaesarbhm said:


> A.J. Smith should resign after the season is over..
> 
> 
> Pats are looking good without moss...



The Pats looked like total shit yesterday. The offense never found a rhythm and if it wasn't for 2 boneheaded plays and one huge false start penalty, the Chargers would have won the game.

As it is, the magic is BACK. These were the type of wins the Patriots of old (01-06) would get. They'd do just enough to keep the game close and capitalize on a few mistakes to get the W. That used to be their motto "Nothing pretty, just win". Looks like the days of old are returning.

I will say, as lucky as they have been....they just beat the top 2 defenses in the NFL (Chargers/Ravens) with only Pittsburgh remaining as anything close. What that means is the offense will most likely put up 21-28 points a game on the board, and if the defense continues to give up 14-20, they'll definitely win more than they lose in the next 10 games.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have a complaint...
> 
> I know folks love Monday Night Football but I do not! Seriously, I need my eight hours, people! The Giants vs Cowpatties game starts Monday night at 8:30. My day is shot by 9pm. I'm thinking dreamy thoughts by 10pm. My ass is in bed by 11/11:30pm...latest! Does anyone else see the problem here? I'm missing the last crucial moments of the game! What if it's a close one? My team will need me awake and cheering them on! I can't be face-planted into my pillows all cozied up into cozy blankets when my team clinches the win! (And they will *glares at Cowboy fans*)
> 
> ...



Okay, even though the word "Giants" is making me THROW UP! (readhillies)

I have decided to root hard for the non-green NY football team that plays in North Jersey. I want to see Dallas buried under a 1 - 5 record. I figure we still get our two shots at the G-bums and the C-jokes. 

Go G-bums! 



And gotta love me some Brownies. Wow. Beating the SB Champs. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 25, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay, even though the word "Giants" is making me THROW UP! (readhillies)
> 
> I have decided to root hard for the non-green NY football team that plays in North Jersey. I want to see Dallas buried under a 1 - 5 record. I figure we still get our two shots at the G-bums and the C-jokes.
> 
> ...



I don't know Spanky, I'm still torn between the Cowboys being 1-5 and the Giants holding sole possession of 1st place in the NFC East. (Not to mention, Nancy and Tony will be unbearable ). I may find my self rooting for the blue star tonight. I just don't know 

How about them Browns! and don't forget The Raiders racking up 59 big ones yesterday too.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't know Spanky, I'm still torn between the Cowboys being 1-5 and the Giants holding sole possession of 1st place in the NFC East. (Not to mention, Nancy and Tony will be unbearable ). I may find my self rooting for the blue star tonight. I just don't know
> 
> How about them Browns! and don't forget The Raiders racking up 59 big ones yesterday too.



I think we have a way better shot at taking the Jints. Be a game ahead, we get them at home and our other home in North Jersey. 

And if they lose tonight, then we have a three way tie for first. But the Jints get placed in third.....cuz I say so.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Favre broke his ankle...Romo broke his clavicle...Cutler intercepted 4 times by the same guy...lol... tough week, kids.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I think we have a way better shot at taking the Jints. Be a game ahead, we get them at home and our other home in North Jersey.
> 
> And if they lose tonight, then we have a three way tie for first. But the Jints get placed in third.....cuz I say so.



*G*ot to admire that "Iggle Imagination" 6 Time Parity Bowl Champions :happy: 

*But.. all kidding aside I think any of the upcoming matches between the NFC East teams are going to be tough *



mszwebs said:


> Favre broke his ankle...Romo broke his clavicle...Cutler intercepted 4 times by the same guy...lol... tough week, kids.



*W*onder what the League will do next....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2010)

H O L Y S H I T!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> H O L Y S H I T!!!



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:

How bout them Cowboys


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay, even though the word "Giants" is making me THROW UP! (readhillies)
> 
> I have decided to root hard for the non-green NY football team that plays in North Jersey. I want to see Dallas buried under a 1 - 5 record. I figure we still get our two shots at the G-bums and the C-jokes.
> 
> Go G-bums!





daddyoh70 said:


> I don't know Spanky, I'm still torn between the Cowboys being 1-5 and the Giants holding sole possession of 1st place in the NFC East. (Not to mention, Nancy and Tony will be unbearable ). I may find my self rooting for the blue star tonight. I just don't know



Hey thanks for rooting for us, Spanks. We won! Now if you root for us on the 7th against the Seahawks I'll buy _you_ the ice cream cupcakes! How 'bout it? 

Come on, Daddyoh...join the blue side! We have cup cakes, ice cream ones!



> *National Football Conference
> NFC EAST W L T PCT HOME ROAD DIV CONF PF PA DIFF STRK*
> _NY Giants 5 2 0 .714 3-1-0 2-1-0 1-0-0 4-0-0 175 153 +22 Won 4 _
> Washington 4 3 0 .571 2-2-0 2-1-0 2-0-0 4-1-0 130 133 -3 Won 1
> ...



And where are those Hatchlings??? Ohh...I see them now.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey thanks for rooting for us, Spanks. We won! Now if you root for us on the 7th against the Seahawks I'll buy _you_ the ice cream cupcakes! How 'bout it?
> 
> Come on, Daddyoh...join the blue side! We have cup cakes, ice cream ones!
> 
> ...



Who dat atop the hill crowin' like a black bird? 

Be careful, it is slippery up there! 

Ms. Gloatybird.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought of the ladies on this video. 'Specially Zwebby! 

Brett Favre Wrangler Spoof on SNL


----------



## furious styles (Oct 26, 2010)

59 points. all i'm going to say.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Who dat atop the hill crowin' like a black bird?
> 
> Be careful, it is slippery up there!
> 
> Ms. Gloatybird.



I'll take that as a no on the offer of cupcakes. 

Don't hate, Spank-a-doodle. We're all allowed our moments of gloatiness. You'll have yours one day too....Soon....Maybe.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 27, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hey thanks for rooting for us, Spanks. We won! Now if you root for us on the 7th against the Seahawks I'll buy _you_ the ice cream cupcakes! How 'bout it?
> 
> *Come on, Daddyoh...join the blue side! We have cup cakes, ice cream ones!*
> 
> ...



Thanks, but no thanks Nancy. As long as we have this...
http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/premium-ice-cream-flavors.aspx?pID=130
I'll stick with the GREEN


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 27, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *G*ot to admire that "Iggle Imagination" 6 Time Parity Bowl Champions :happy:



You know, if football games were only 3 thirds instead of 4 quarters, we'd have kicked their butts!!! 



> *But.. all kidding aside I think any of the upcoming matches between the NFC East teams are going to be tough *


Should be interesting. Should be...[/QUOTE]




> *W*onder what the League will do next....


Things that make you go Hmmmmm


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> You know, if football games were only 3 thirds instead of 4 quarters, we'd have kicked their butts!!!



Hmmm I remember that quote concerning a certain basketball team 

BUT... it's going to be a slugfest between the GMen, Eagles and Redskins...
As of this moment though - Giants are the best team in the NFC East- :happy: :bow: :bow:
however, there is still plenty of Football Left..



daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks, but no thanks Nancy. As long as we have this...
> http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/premium-ice-cream-flavors.aspx?pID=130
> I'll stick with the GREEN



I think you broke Andy's heart- he was hoping that you would be enjoying one of these


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2010)

petition to rename this thread the 2010 NFC Northeast thread


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 27, 2010)

furious styles said:


> petition to rename this thread the 2010 NFC Northeast thread



Hmm that would be up to the lovely Dims NFL Commissioners....but, all supporters of their respective teams are welcomed


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm just glad I don't have to deal with another loss this weekend....I love BYE weeks this year. It's too bad we don't get more than one.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 27, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I'm just glad I don't have to deal with another loss this weekend....I love BYE weeks this year. It's too bad we don't get more than one.



Yeah we have a bye week too. Then we face the Seahawks. I'm feeling pretty comfy and confident right now. I don't mind sitting back and enjoying a stressfree weekend. By next Wednesday I'm sure I'll be feeling the stress again but for right now I'm going to enjoy being on top (for as long as it lasts). 

Ahhhhh!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 27, 2010)

furious styles said:


> petition to rename this thread the 2010 NFC Northeast thread



DENIED, Bizznatch.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> DENIED, Bizznatch.



just stating the facts homie


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 27, 2010)

furious styles said:


> just stating the facts homie



Meh...even though the Redskins managed to beat our ass, we still beat the Eagles. SO...I can't allow the NFC East thread to be born until the Giants beat us later in the season lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Why do I have a sneaking suspicion Brett Farve will start the game, limp off the field in the first quarter, come back in the 4th quarter down 4 and throw a game winning touchdown?

Please, why is this even in the realm of possibility?


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 28, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Why do I have a sneaking suspicion Brett Farve will start the game, limp off the field in the first quarter, come back in the 4th quarter down 4 and throw a game winning touchdown?
> 
> Please, why is this even in the realm of possibility?



Hmmmm, well honestly I think he'll start by playing the first series in the game, which'll merely consist of him handing off the ball to Adrian Peterson a few times, and that'll be it. I don't think he'll come back to finish the game. The consecutive game streak can continue, although he will probably continue to insist that the record doesn't mean anything 

For the good of the team, I think he should take off a couple weeks or so and THEN come back when the injury has subsided somewhat. The Vikings will need him down the stretch.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Hmmmm, well honestly I think he'll start by playing the first series in the game, which'll merely consist of him handing off the ball to Adrian Peterson a few times, and that'll be it. I don't think he'll come back to finish the game. The consecutive game streak can continue, although he will probably continue to insist that the record doesn't mean anything
> 
> For the good of the team, I think he should take off a couple weeks or so and THEN come back when the injury has subsided somewhat. The Vikings will need him down the stretch.



All I know is ESPN is so far up his ass they refuse to make him look bad no matter what he does. If Kobe Bryant or Tom Brady got caught sending pictures of their ding dongs to people, they'd be crucified on national television for sure.

With that said, one can only imagine ESPN/CBS/ETC creaming their collective pants if Farve leads a game winning drive with a "bad ankle" and how "courageous" he is and all this other crap.

I hope New England wins 34-0 but even then I'm sure Farve will have an excuse like he always does.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 28, 2010)

The man is 41 years old. Ok, that's old in football years but it's not old in real years. But he is starting to look every second of his 41 years. I fee like the shine on the amazingly talented long standing Brett Favre is starting to dim. And I'm not even talking about the mister happy pics scandal. I think even non-fans would like to see Favre limp off the field with some dignity and his head held high. Right now...he's just limping.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 28, 2010)

Showing some old Raider love for Mr. Furious.....


My favorite Raider growing up. 


I used to hate the Steelers (even being from PA). The spit and mud Raiders were the arch nemesis to the polished fancy pants Steelers. 

Kind of like the Bud Grant Minnesota Vikings (who I loved) to the Tom Landry Cowfarts in the NFC. 

Back then, in Eagle-land, Mike McCormick (pre-1976) had them bowling 4-10s, 5-9s and 6-8s! You couldn't help but have second teams to root for in the AFC and NFC. 

View attachment ken-stabler-oakland-raiders-black-nfl-premier-throwback-jersey-3175096.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Get a Ben Dreith jersey then we'll rumble lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 28, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Back then, in Eagle-land, Mike McCormick (pre-1976) had them bowling 4-10s, 5-9s and 6-8s! *You couldn't help but have second teams to root for in the AFC and NFC*.



*Y*ou throiwing hints about rooting for the GMen or Packers or Jets


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 28, 2010)

There are three teams I hate and actively root against. Otherwise, all other teams are cool by me. Until we have to play them, that is.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 29, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> There are three teams I hate and actively root against. Otherwise, all other teams are cool by me. Until we have to play them, that is.



HEY DADDYOH! Weez good for another coupla weeks! Say so Nancy! 


I feel sorry for the Cowboys, Redskins and the Carolina Panthers. When Nancy hates, she hates HARD. No cupcake.......nuthin!


My favorite AFC team is, was and always will be the Baltimore Colts. I will wait for their second coming. Waiting........still waiting......HECK this long the Saints will win a Super Bowl before......OOPS! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> HEY DADDYOH! Weez good for another coupla weeks! Say so Nancy!
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the Cowboys, Redskins and the Carolina Panthers. When Nancy hates, she hates HARD. No cupcake.......nuthin!



Well, one out of three ain't bad. Keep tryin'.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 31, 2010)

Spanky said:


> HEY DADDYOH! Weez good for another coupla weeks! Say so Nancy!
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the Cowboys, Redskins and the Carolina Panthers. When Nancy hates, she hates HARD. No cupcake.......nuthin!
> ...



Let's hope we can keep that streak alive, coming off of a bye week. And yes, Nancy can hate quite hard, but I think I found someone she may hate even more than the Iggles right now...

Who's been cheating on Nancy?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 31, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Let's hope we can keep that streak alive, coming off of a bye week. And yes, Nancy can hate quite hard, but I think I found someone she may hate even more than the Iggles right now...
> 
> Who's been cheating on Nancy?




Aww the Manning baby is having a baby. Congrats to Eli and whats-her-face. I'm so happy for him...er, them. 

Anyway, this wonderful news just better not mess with his game. 

What?!?! I mean that is the most unselfish way possible!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2010)

*Our Pals in Dallas

**
doesn't get any better 
* :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 31, 2010)

6-1 with games against Cleveland, Detroit, Buffalo and Miami (in the snow) still to go.....The Patriots have a great chance to win 10 games this year, I predicted 7-9 long before they traded Moss.

Another ugly win but again I'll take it. The old Patriots are back...nothing fancy, just win.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 31, 2010)

92-17 over the past two weeks can't be a total fluke. not exactly quality opponents (seattle is worse than the 4-2 it came in at) but i'm still impressed with the fight in this team. they look like they care for the first time in years.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Mmmm. a win is a win is a win


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Mmmm. a win is a win is a win



Seems more like a MLB score,,,,,


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Let's hope we can keep that streak alive, coming off of a bye week. And yes, Nancy can hate quite hard, but I think I found someone she may hate even more than the Iggles right now...
> 
> Who's been cheating on Nancy?



Actually, with his accuracy, his "throw" was probably picked off and returned to another uterus for a CONCEPTION! 

Now we have to stay up late watching TMZ trying to figger out who the baby mama is! Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *Our Pals in Dallas
> 
> **
> doesn't get any better
> * :happy: :happy: :happy:





WEEEEEE! Woo HOO! Just like in the Buddy Ryan Days before Jimmy Johnson arrived (actually, while he was there for a year or so). I think the Jints notched a SB or two during that time also.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2010)

Uh, Virginia? First off, nice costume, honey. But the Cowboys are 1 - 6, now. BOO! Did we scare ya? Second, there was once a time, before you were born, last century, when the Cowboys had a real NFL football team, a dominating one at that. So good in their own minds that they accepted the tag "America's Team". 

Going into this election, and with the recession on, maybe the tag is right. America is about 1 - 5. Nah, make it 1 - 6. 

But don't get too depressed. Thanksgiving is on the way and the WHOLE country will be able to watch America's Team lose to Boise State, San Diego State or Harvard, whomever Jerry can find to play them even up in his 1 billion dollar home. 

But we are pulling for you. Be sure to keep going to the games, pulling for your team in the down times. Next year looks even better with future acquisitions Donovan McNabb throwing to Terrell Owens and Randy Moss. Daunte Culpepper will play defensive end and the whole mess will be coached by Dennis Green. Mr. Jones will make it so. He sure knows how to put a team together, coach it and run the front office...... 

View attachment 1and5.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 1, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Actually, with his accuracy, his "throw" was probably picked off and returned to another uterus for a CONCEPTION!
> 
> Now we have to stay up late watching TMZ trying to figger out who the baby mama is! Thanks Nancy!



His aim is good enough to make us number one in the NFC East right now, Spanky. What has your QB(s) done for you lately?


PS...can someone please, please, please, beat the Pats. Please. For no other reason than I can't abide them winning...what? five in a row now? Oh, and their retro uniforms are lame.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Seems more like a MLB score,,,,,



I'll take it


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> His aim is good enough to make us number one in the NFC East right now, Spanky. What has your QB(s) done for you lately?
> 
> 
> PS...can someone please, please, please, beat the Pats. Please. For no other reason than I can't abide them winning...what? five in a row now? Oh, and their retro uniforms are lame.





They will go 15 - 1 and cruise into the Super Bowl.......and lose. 


And you don't even know who our QB is. I mean we don't either. Only Andy does.....and he's not telling.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2010)

Spanky said:


> They will go 15 - 1 and cruise into the Super Bowl.......and lose.
> 
> 
> And you don't even know who our QB is. I mean we don't either. Only Andy does.....and he's not telling.



Hardly, they have to prove they can beat the Jets, Steelers and Colts before they even think about the Superbowl.

I saw them at 7-9 before the Moss trade so 15-1 would be completely out of the question.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Hardly, they have to prove they can beat the Jets, Steelers and Colts before they even think about the Superbowl.
> 
> I saw them at 7-9 before the Moss trade so 15-1 would be completely out of the question.



Want Moss back? The Vikes could end up paying the $3.4M and the Pats could get him back over waivers for $450K. That Belichik is a fargin genius. Coach Chilly not so much. I mean Moss just about creamed his pants talking about the Pats in front of the MN press. 

Hope he ends up in Buffalo. Rumors have it he could take over the locker with the carving in the back, "TO wuz heer".


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Spanky said:


> And you don't even know who our QB is. I mean we don't either. Only Andy does.....and he's not telling.



Ok, which one do you want as your QB?



In Giants news: Big Blue never does well off a bye. We really need to keep our roll...um...rolling. I like being on top and want to stay there!


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 3, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, which one do you want as your QB?
> 
> 
> 
> In Giants news: Big Blue never does well off a bye. We really need to keep our roll...um...rolling. I like being on top and want to stay there!



No need to fear ... the Giants will take the division with EASE.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 3, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, which one do you want as your QB?
> 
> In Giants news: Big Blue never does well off a bye. We really need to keep our roll...um...rolling. I like being on top and want to stay there!








They better say Joe Piscarcik #9 for the Iggles
*
I imagine that they would want Vick back....
*


*
The Seattle trip has got to be brutal... hopefully they will do well this weekend 
*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> They better say Joe Piscarcik #9 for the Iggles
> *
> I imagine that they would want Vick back....
> *
> ...





The Eagles can beat the Giants with Kolb, Vick, McNabb AND EVEN if we had to use the "other" Manning on our team. Don't matter none. Jints is goin' down.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> The Eagles can beat the Giants with Kolb, Vick, McNabb AND EVEN if we had to use the "other" Manning on our team. Don't matter none. Jints is goin' down.



Throwing in everything but the kitchen sink.... 

Ah yes.. the other Manning just a tune-up for Peyton... Iggles will have a tough game for sure ....


----------



## Spanky (Nov 4, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Throwing in everything but the kitchen sink....
> 
> Ah yes.. the other Manning just a tune-up for Peyton... Iggles will have a tough game for sure ....



We never line up well with Indy. 

Vick is the best choice.....until Kolb is....or isn't....or is.....what were we talking about again? :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not worried about the Eagles...yet. The first challenge will be coming off this bye. We're facing a 4 - 3 team. We should win this one. _"Should"_ being the operative word with the Giants. Then we battle the Cowboys again who are going to want revenge. Still, once those two wins are under our belt the Eagles should be no problem. It won't matter which QB they choose...or don't choose.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not worried about the Eagles...yet. The first challenge will be coming off this bye. We're facing a 4 - 3 team. We should win this one. _"Should"_ being the operative word with the Giants. Then we battle the Cowboys again who are going to want revenge. Still, once those two wins are under our belt the Eagles should be no problem. It won't matter which QB they choose...or don't choose.



Depends which QB is ready for the required beating


----------



## Spanky (Nov 5, 2010)

I am calling FOUL on Nancy for continually talking smack and not backing it up with a bet. 

Either QB will L-I-G-H-T up the Giants. 

You think about a bet little lady. Last time I checked the Jints lost both games to the Eagles last year......oh the foggy memories......except for 2007.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 5, 2010)

1. I always talk smack in here.

B. I always talk smack about the Eagles. Period.

III. You wanna bet? Than you come up with an idea (my pink tutu idea is forever getting shot down). Just know that I won't be writing Vick's name on any part of my body....I don't think I have any new body parts left to write on anyway.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 5, 2010)

It's official -- Matt Hasselbeck won't be playing against the Giants on Sunday -- Charlie Whitehurst will get his first official start. 

WHO?

Yep, this should prove to be a VERY easy win for the Giants. 

Actually looking forward to watching the Chiefs/Raiders game at Oakland. With KC's running tandem of Jamaal Charles & Thomas Jones being top-notch and the Raiders experiencing something of a resurgence lately, this is one rivalry game not to miss.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I am calling FOUL on Nancy for continually talking smack and not backing it up with a bet.
> 
> *Either Iggles QB will L-I-E D-O-W-N to the Giants.*
> 
> ...



*T*here fixed it for ya...

Now Spanks...
I'll be ready to make a bet... but, I will defer to the lovely Nancy to pick the days ....

Hmmm 11/21 or 12/19 .......


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh New England.

You poor Sons of Bitches.



Watching this game with Jenka at Damon's in Cleveland is so much more satisfying than anyone could imagine. 

MMMM.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 7, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Oh New England.
> 
> You poor Sons of Bitches.
> 
> ...



Yeah that is a total WTF game...the Bears and Jets almost had those too.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 7, 2010)

Also... Really, Seattle? How about getting SOME points?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 7, 2010)

Whew! That's all I'm saying.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 7, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Whew! That's all I'm saying.



that's all i'm saying as well.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Also... Really, Seattle? How about getting SOME points?



That game was so boring I actually switched over to watch the Eagles game...and that's saying something. Anyhoo, Aikman calling us "Without a double the best team in the NFC East" was the best moment of the whole game. I love, love, love when Troy compliments the Giants. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Whew! That's all I'm saying.



Yeah that was some game. Too bad the Eagles won. 

I think it's safe to say that the Eagles will be our biggest challenge in the coming weeks.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> That game was so boring I actually switched over to watch the Eagles game...and that's saying something. Anyhoo, Aikman calling us "Without a double the best team in the NFC East" was the best moment of the whole game. I love, love, love when Troy compliments the Giants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will love DeSean again. I have the boobie pics to prove it. This division will be Giants - Eagles with the Skins playing spoilers. 

One Manning down the "other" Manning to go!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Oh New England.
> 
> You poor Sons of Bitches.
> 
> ...



Was there lots of jiggling and jumping? Are you both watching the Packers - Shitkickers game? Good stuff. Real good stuff. 

How long you visiting? Post football pics!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2010)

Spanky said:


> You will love DeSean again. I have the boobie pics to prove it. This division will be Giants - Eagles with the Skins playing spoilers.
> 
> One Manning down the "other" Manning to go!



I don't rule out the Skins. McNabb took his old team down once he can do it again. For next week and next week alone Go Skins! 

I also can't rule out the Cowgirls. They'll be pissed and aiming to put a kink in the Giants' big plans. We can't let that happen. We _won't_ let that happen. The so-called "other Manning" is on a roll right now. We could take the east and (dare I say it) way more! :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't rule out the Skins. McNabb took his old team down once he can do it again. For next week and next week alone Go Skins!
> 
> I also can't rule out the Cowgirls. They'll be pissed and aiming to put a kink in the Giants' big plans. We can't let that happen. We _won't_ let that happen. The so-called "other Manning" is on a roll right now. We could take the east and (dare I say it) way more! :happy:



^^^^^^^^^^
Translation..... Nancy is confident for a bet with everything on the table. I mean putting the beatdown on a GREAT team like the Seahawks alone is enough to offer body parts and a magic marker in the bet.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2010)

Whatever, Spanks. You can't goad me into writing a Hatchlings name on personal personage this time. And yeah I'm feeling confident. I _know_ we have a good team. I'm not so confident that I have forgotten that the Giants looked good at the start of last season too. But we can't live in the past (even if the past is 2007) and clearly the Giants are moving forward. So, I say unto you, Spanky my dear...._*Bring it*_. It's _you_ who will be needing the magic marker and exposed skin this time.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, I say unto you, Spanky my dear...._*Bring it*_. It's _you_ who will be needing the magic marker and exposed skin this time.



If you can get your hands on or secretly have an Eagles shirt, jersey, or the like, then I could promise to do the same with a Giants shirt. 

Loser posts a pic dressed in the other team's colors?

And the size of the shirt doesn't matter. Tighter will be better for the FA bastards around here. :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't own anything green....No, wait. I think I have a St. Patty's tee around here somewhere. Otherwise, no green. I might could buy a shirt but only if I could return the offensive thing ASAP. 

I shall consider this bet, Spanky. I'll need to work it out.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't own anything green....No, wait. I think I have a St. Patty's tee around here somewhere. Otherwise, no green. I might could buy a shirt but only if I could return the offensive thing ASAP.
> 
> I shall consider this bet, Spanky. I'll need to work it out.



Okay, I think I've got it. Here are the proposed ground rules.

1. Final settlement of bet will be at the conclusion of the second game.
2. The team that wins both games wins the bet.
3. In the high chance of a split, the team with the highest total points as a sum of both games wins the tiebreaker and the bet.
4. In the event the games are split and the total points are equal, it is declared a tie and no payout is required on either side.

5. Tony and Daddyoh can participate if they want to.

Loser requirements
1. Within 30 days of the second game, loser(s) must post at least one pic in the other team's shirt or jersey. It must be in the colors of the team and be clearly displaying the team logo and name. Pic must show the head of the person and the whole front of the shirt. Any fun with the pic is at the discretion of the loser. The post must be on the NFL 2010 Thread. 

Impartial Judge
I nominate mszwebs as the imparial judge to rule on any disputes, cheating, point shaving or any other typical NYC crap that might occur. The judge will be the final ruler on the proper execution of the requirement of the loser.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't own anything green....No, wait. I think I have a St. Patty's tee around here somewhere. Otherwise, no green. I might could buy a shirt but only if I could return the offensive thing ASAP.
> 
> I shall consider this bet, Spanky. I'll need to work it out.



Read the official terms and conditions! I like the return thing! Take the pic and return fore at least a credit. Gad, I could use it as a rag or diaper or something more useful than a Giants shirt. What good is that?


Don't answer that....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 8, 2010)

GO EAGLES!!!!!

what a win it that was. friggin refs blew


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> GO EAGLES!!!!!
> 
> what a win it that was. friggin refs blew



Oh dear...another one.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay, I think I've got it. Here are the proposed ground rules.
> 
> 1. Final settlement of bet will be at the conclusion of the second game.
> 2. The team that wins both games wins the bet.
> ...



Ok, I've been thinkin' and thinkin' and I've decided....I'm in. That is pending me finding a cheap t-shirt that fits me. Plus, I'm holding on to this this part of the rule _"Pic must show the head of the person and the whole front of the shirt"_ with both fists. No pics with writing on my right ass cheek or across my breasticals so I'm good. 

Bring it, Spanky, whoever else is joining the madness, and the stinkin' Eagles! This is our year to _finally_ win a bet! You're goin' dooown!


I hope!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> That game was so boring I actually switched over to watch the Eagles game...and that's saying something. Anyhoo, Aikman calling us "Without a double the best team in the NFC East" was the best moment of the whole game. I love, love, love when Troy compliments the Giants.
> 
> *Yeah that was some game. Too bad the Eagles won.
> *
> I think it's safe to say that the Eagles will be our biggest challenge in the coming weeks.



It's not like the refs didn't try to help the Clots win... That had to be, by far, the worst reffed game I've ever seen in my life. 
I think the Gnats play some real teams before the end of the season


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> You will love DeSean again. I have the boobie pics to prove it. This division will be Giants - Eagles with the Skins playing spoilers.
> 
> One Manning down the "other" Manning to go!




*
Or... another QB Beating in the wings
* :happy: 



Spanky said:


> Okay, I think I've got it. Here are the proposed ground rules.
> 
> 1. Final settlement of bet will be at the conclusion of the second game.
> 2. The team that wins both games wins the bet.
> ...



*Count me in... the lovely Nancy can have dibs on which day she wants - I'll take the other...

It would be nice to see Spanks write "10 reasons why he loves Tom Coughlin"
* :happy: :happy:




Lil BigginZ said:


> GO EAGLES!!!!!
> 
> what a win it that was. friggin refs blew



*
They are coming out of the wood work
*



NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh dear...another one.



*
Yes... now this should be interesting.....
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Count me in... the lovely Nancy can have dibs on which day she wants - I'll take the other...



I think Spanky means that the bet would be for both Giants/Eagles games. At the conclusion of both the losers have to take the pic in the opposing team's jersey. If you're in that would mean you and me vs. Spanks and whoever joins his losing side. 

That gives me plenty of time to find an ugly green t-shirt. You know, on the _*off*_ chance I might actually lose the bet and have to take a pic in it. Then I'm returning the sucker...and de-corroding my whole body afterwards.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 9, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think Spanky means that the bet would be for both Giants/Eagles games. At the conclusion of both the losers have to take the pic in the opposing team's jersey. If you're in that would mean you and me vs. Spanks and whoever joins his losing side.
> 
> That gives me plenty of time to find an ugly green t-shirt. You know, on the _*off*_ chance I might actually lose the bet and have to take a pic in it. Then I'm returning the sucker...and de-corroding my whole body afterwards.



Yeah, it is an accumulation of both games. That way if one teams wins the first game, the second game is still important. It levels the home-away issue. It also gives Nancy time to find a jersey. 

I think Daddyoh would join the good guys. I can't see why he wouldn't. Zwebby might too, I mean this is sure thing bet, RIGHT NANCY??


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think Spanky means that the bet would be for both Giants/Eagles games. At the conclusion of both the losers have to take the pic in the opposing team's jersey. If you're in that would mean you and me vs. Spanks and whoever joins his losing side.
> 
> That gives me plenty of time to find an ugly green t-shirt. You know, on the _*off*_ chance I might actually lose the bet and have to take a pic in it. Then *I'm returning the sucker*...and de-corroding my whole body afterwards.



*LOL -so true....*
I'm game ... this should be fun.....:happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Yeah, it is an accumulation of both games. That way if one teams wins the first game, the second game is still important. It levels the home-away issue. It also gives Nancy time to find a jersey.



So, I take it that this means you already have a G-Men jersey??? I knew you were a closet Giants fan! I just _knew_ it!



Spanky said:


> I think Daddyoh would join the good guys. I can't see why he wouldn't. Zwebby might too, I mean this is sure thing bet, RIGHT NANCY??



Can Bellz be an impartial judge _and_ in on the bet? And if she does join in she better side with the Giants! I did try to seduce her with ice cream cupcakes, after all. 



tonynyc said:


> *LOL -so true....*
> I'm game ... this should be fun.....:happy:



It should be...especially when we win!

How about 'dem Cowboys? Old coach out, new temp-coach in. Everyone's saying we have this game wrapped up already. I think all the nay-saying for the Cowgirls and all the praise for the Giants makes for _*DANGER, WILL ROBINSON!*_ The Giants better not get cocky and lose this one because just because they think it'll be an easy win.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 11, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, I take it that this means you already have a G-Men jersey??? I knew you were a closet Giants fan! I just _knew_ it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Match-ups. Giants will win going away. Just like last year. In 2009 in the NFC East, Giants 2 - 0 over the Cowboys, Cowboys 2 - 0 over the Eagles (3 - 0 with the playoff game), and Eagles 2 - 0 over, hmmmmmm, now who was that again??? I fergetted! Maybe Tony can whip out his 2009 schedule and look it up!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 11, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Can Bellz be an impartial judge _and_ in on the bet? And if she does join in she better side with the Giants! I did try to seduce her with ice cream cupcakes, after all.



I don't know. I think she ran away and eloped with Coldy in Reno. They plan on making little green, yellow, brown and orange babies. 

And after last week, they actually are planning on a Packers - Browns Superbowl Party at your place in Jersey. You know, deep inna hearta Iggles-land.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Match-ups. Giants will win going away. Just like last year. In 2009 in the NFC East, Giants 2 - 0 over the Cowboys, Cowboys 2 - 0 over the Eagles (3 - 0 with the playoff game), and Eagles 2 - 0 over, hmmmmmm, now who was that again??? I fergetted! Maybe Tony can whip out his 2009 schedule and look it up!



Ah yes... memories ... now you'll have your revenge tour with McNabb coming up .... Of course the Giants have to deal with Dallas.. and of course Jets and Browns ... Will Brad be fired from the Vikes is he on borrowed time this should make for an interesting weekend


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Spanky said:


> *snipped* Superbowl Party at your place in Jersey. You know, deep inna hearta Iggles-land.



When was the last time you were in Jersey??? It's totally 83.7% Giants to 11.7% Eagles (with 4.6% left over for the Jets) these days. 



tonynyc said:


> Ah yes... memories ... now you'll have your revenge tour with McNabb coming up .... Of course the Giants have to deal with Dallas.. and of course Jets and Browns ... Will Brad be fired from the Vikes is he on borrowed time this should make for an interesting weekend



_We_ can't rule out McNibbles and the Redskins. People always underestimate that guy and he's ALWAYS a pain in our Giant butts (heh...did ya see what I did there?).


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> *6-1 with games against Cleveland*, Detroit, Buffalo and Miami (in the snow) still to go.....The Patriots have a great chance to win 10 games this year, I predicted 7-9 long before they traded Moss.
> 
> Another ugly win but again I'll take it. The old Patriots are back...nothing fancy, just win.

















































Sorry my Command key and "V" key got stuck at the same time. 

*GO CLEVELAND.*

Y'all better watch out for a late season run. This team now has a confidence it hasn't known in over a decade or two. I guess that's what beating NO and NE back to back does for ya. 

DON'T UNDERESTIMATE OUR TOUGHNESS, BITCHES. We live to be the underdawg. WOOFWOOFWOOFWOOFWOOF.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 14, 2010)

First of all....Welcome back, Coldy. Don't stay away so long! 

Second....
[email protected]#$%^&*()* @_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*@#$!%^&$*(^~ing Giants! I mean, for real?!?!?!? [email protected]#$%^&*(()_+_)(*&^%[email protected][email protected]#$%^&**&*O(*^`!!!!!!!!!!

I knew it! I just knew it! I knew the friggin' Cowboys would be out for blood. I didn't think the Giants would just offer up their necks though. Son of a-!!! 

*I

HATE 

THE

COWBOYS!*

Giants better not f it up with the Eagles next week. I might be physically ill if they do what they did last year, look good for the first half of the season and then suddenly turn to crap when it matters the most. GRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 15, 2010)

i hate to agree with a giants fan but i HATE the cowgirls too lol


lol giants


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all....Welcome back, Coldy. Don't stay away so long!
> 
> Second....
> [email protected]#$%^&*()* @_)(*&^%$#@@#$%^&*@#$!%^&$*(^~ing Giants! I mean, for real?!?!?!? [email protected]#$%^&*(()_+_)(*&^%[email protected][email protected]#$%^&**&*O(*^`!!!!!!!!!!
> ...





Lil BigginZ said:


> i hate to agree with a giants fan but i HATE the cowgirls too lol
> 
> 
> lol giants



We can all share the hate....

OH and I love the new avatar Nancy... :wubu:

Monday night should be interesting .....


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> Sorry my Command key and "V" key got stuck at the same time.
> 
> *GO CLEVELAND.*
> 
> ...



*Welcome Back - The Puppy Pound returns *

*** needs to borrow a nice meaty dog bone for next week ***


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2010)

So, how're all you Redskins fans doing tonight?


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 15, 2010)

This Bears fan is doing just fine


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Shanahan,

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

XOXO

-Abused Broncos fan


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 15, 2010)

Donovan _who....?_


----------



## Spanky (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay, I hope Fedex Field has another digit on the scoreboard, you know.....for the HUNDREDS place? 

McNabb looks like he's ridin' a little heavy wid da 10 mil guaranteed in his back pocket. 


I want to know how Nancy is feeling about next week right now. 


And sorry, but when Coldy posts.....shee-it, she really makes it count. Like SEVEN freakin times. It is a nice picture.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 15, 2010)

I Hate The Farkin' Eagles!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm feeling just fine, Spanky. We're gonna win both games. I'm not worried in the least.



Pardon me for a moment while I book this flight out of the continental US....


----------



## Spanky (Nov 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm feeling just fine, Spanky. We're gonna win both games. I'm not worried in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for a moment while I book this flight out of the continental US....



WAIT...WAIT...HOLD ON!!!!















You almost forgot your Iggles jersey. Might get cold wherever yer goin!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 16, 2010)

Spanky said:


> WAIT...WAIT...HOLD ON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hardy har har


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 16, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> This Bears fan is doing just fine



In a small town in PA my uncle is jumping for joy. He's a Bears fan and hates Favre with a passion.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh hardy har har



Some more NYUKS....

RECENT HISTORY as of 2009 

Past five: Eagles, 3-2 ;* All-time*:* Giants*,* 82*-*71*-*2*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 17, 2010)

How ya feeling about this up coming game, Tony? I have a Giants fan co-worker who is all gloom and doom. She thinks last week's game against Dallas was a set up for another season like the last one. I'm not quite so hopeless. I think we *can* win. The question is...will we?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> How ya feeling about this up coming game, Tony? I have a Giants fan co-worker who is all gloom and doom. She thinks last week's game against Dallas was a set up for another season like the last one. I'm not quite so hopeless. I think we *can* win. The question is...will we?





uh....no.



Anything else you guys need?


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> How ya feeling about this up coming game, Tony? I have a Giants fan co-worker who is all gloom and doom. She thinks last week's game against Dallas was a set up for another season like the last one. I'm not quite so hopeless. I think we *can* win. The question is...will we?



OFFICIAL SCORE PREDICTION

Giants 28
Eagles 2**





























** Actually, it really is 102 but Lincoln Financial scoreboard only goes up to 99.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> How ya feeling about this up coming game, Tony? I have a Giants fan co-worker who is all gloom and doom. She thinks last week's game against Dallas was a set up for another season like the last one. I'm not quite so hopeless. I think we *can* win. The question is...will we?



I think we can and what is proven in the NFL is that anything can happen...
This will be a true slugfest 
and Spanks... stay away from that grog


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 17, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> In a small town in PA my uncle is jumping for joy. He's a Bears fan and hates Favre with a passion.



I like your uncle already and I don't even know him! I wanted to gloat to my uncle who lives in NY and is a Vikings fan (go figure!?) but he wasn't home when I called


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2010)

Best Sports rant ever!

GET 'EM!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 18, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I like your uncle already and I don't even know him! I wanted to gloat to my uncle who lives in NY and is a Vikings fan (go figure!?) but he wasn't home when I called



He hates the Giants too but I'm forced to love him because he's family. Why the poor man thought it was smart to marry into a Giants lovin' family is beyond me...He must have really loved my Aunt. Ah amour! 

:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 18, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Best Sports rant ever!
> 
> GET 'EM!



*A good show.. the rematch will be something to see *



NancyGirl74 said:


> He hates the Giants too but I'm forced to love him because he's family. Why the poor man thought it was smart to marry into a Giants lovin' family is beyond me...He must have really loved my Aunt. Ah amour!
> 
> :wubu:



*
Does he hates the Iggles more...
*


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 18, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Best Sports rant ever!
> 
> GET 'EM!



As a Browns fan I gotta say ... that just made me go: :huh:

Dear Chad:

Not even four years ago, I sat in the lower Dawg Pound in Cleveland Browns Stadium. It was Christmas Eve and my bff Leslie and I blew an entire paycheck's worth on our seats. But this wasn't just any game, this was against our arch-nemesis, the Pittsburgh Steelers. We lost. We lost 42-0. Our defense was awful, our offense was terrible, everything was painful and HINES WARD WAS ESPECIALLY HORRIBL(Y MEAN). 

We stayed until the last second - in the midst of a snowstorm, in a complete blow out, shut out game, praying just to see the Browns put up a single point ON CHRISTMAS EVE. IT WAS BABY JESUS'S BIRTHDAY EVE AND STUFF, CHAD.

You sound like a pussy. I know the Skins aren't looking at much more of a success story than Cleveland, but then again, we're the ones that sit until the final minute of a 42-0 game, our beers frozen in our hands and tears frozen to our faces and you're the one that's crying for everyone on your team to quit from the comfort and warmth of your studio office. You might have done an excellent job defending a bandwagon reputation, but perhaps you should flip a few pages further and look up the definition of 'fairweather' dude. 

Lame rant. I know that's what Skins fans want to hear right now, because I know how it feels to be so epically PISSED at such a failure of a team and hearing someone state that epic state of fury better than you can feels SO good - but Skins fans ... as a diehard fan of another questionable team of the 21st century, let me say that just sounded pathetic to just about everyone else. Regardless, I feel your pain and hope that you're just as dumb as Cleveland in the sense that you'll be right back in the stands next week.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 19, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> As a Browns fan I gotta say ... that just made me go: :huh:
> 
> Dear Chad:
> 
> ...





Spanky's recommendation to Chad.......and Coldy, well, almost anytime. 





Recommendation


----------



## Spanky (Nov 19, 2010)

NYUK and LOL.

JINT LULZ


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Spanky's recommendation to Chad.......and Coldy, well, almost anytime.
> 
> Recommendation



I think it's safe to say that we both know I've been following said advice for quite some time now. How on earth would I have been able to survive this team had I not?!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 19, 2010)

NY Giants 29

Eagles 31


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 19, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Does he hates the Iggles more...



Naturally. Who doesn't?

***


I've come to the conclusion that the Giants own this game. They owned last weekends game, too....and sold it cheap on Ebay. If they win this weekend it's because they came prepared and with their heads in the right place. If they lose...it's not because the Eagles are the better team. They're not. A good team maybe (pardon me...I threw up a little in my mouth) but not more talented than the Giants. So, if the Giants lose (which they won't, damnit!) it's NOT because the Eagles defeated them. It's because they f'ed up and defeated themselves. 

I have spoken


----------



## Spanky (Nov 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Naturally. Who doesn't?
> 
> ***
> 
> ...





Translation: "I reeeeeeeallllllly don't wanna wear an Eagles jersey."


----------



## Spanky (Nov 19, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> I think it's safe to say that we both know I've been following said advice for quite some time now. How on earth would I have been able to survive this team had I not?!




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
You know, I still am not sure this is really really the original Cold Comfort. I am askeered that it is a Steelers fan who kidnapped Jen, has her wrapped up in a closet, dressed her in a Steelers jersey, makes her drink Iron City beer from a can and listen to Bill Cower speeches over and over again. 

The posts SEEM like they are from the real one, but I am not quite convinced. I mean TWO (count 'em) TWO posts on one whole thread page is quite over the top for her lately, doncha think? 

So watch it, Imitation Cold Comfort. We're watching you. CLOSE. 

the end.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> NYUK and LOL.
> 
> JINT LULZ





Iggles Funnies .... just a teaser for Sunday 


Funnier Iggles Vick NYUKS


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 21, 2010)

If you see this man come to your city, be afraid.






Three different franchises now have gone into a tailspin when this so-called star arrived in town.

Dallas? not America's team, not by a long shot
Buffalo? still trying to get over T.O.
Cincinnati? Buffalo suddenly feels good about themselves: because they beat Cinci.

Please don't let this man into the hall of fame.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 22, 2010)

great win for us, we really needed that win tonight.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

Without getting into the crappy officiating, the television I have to replace, my cut up foot, the fekking difference between a hand and a wrist, and Eli's sliding technique, I wanted to update the bet. 

----------------------
Eagles Total = 27
Giants Total = 17

The Eagles will travel to the Meadowlands in about a month for ACT II of this border battle. 

For the Eagles to win the bet, they must either win or tie by any score or if they lose, lose by no more than 9 points. 

For the Giants to win the bet, they MUST win AND win by no less then 11 points. 

If the game ends in a Giant win with a 10 point difference, the bet is considered a TIE and we both have to take pictures in Browns jerseys*.






*Okay, the Browns jersey thing was a joke. Nancy is probably not laughing right now anyway.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> *Okay, the Browns jersey thing was a joke. Nancy is probably not laughing right now anyway.



No...No, she is not.

*Weeps quietly*


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Naturally. Who doesn't?
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Problem, Nancy?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Problem, Nancy?



I stand by what I said. The Eagles are good (Ow! It burns!) but the Giants are better. The Eagles didn't win so as much _we_ lost. We got in our own way.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No...No, she is not.
> 
> *Weeps quietly*



It's okay, my dear. I think you are going to look beautiful in Iggles Green! Tony? Well, not so much. 



I thought the Giants D was exactly as billed. They are quick all over and played Vick the right way, kept their lanes, contained him, kept him from killing them with his legs. The Giants O was really miserable. Less than what I expected. Turnovers, no run game whatsoever and Eli did not look sharp. 

So the reality is Vick is not as good as he showed with the Redskins, but he still shows that he has poise and doesn't make many mistakes. He threw the ball OOB a few times to avoid a sack and not try to Favre it in somewhere dangerous. 


But now you have a month to think about how the Giants can whoop the Iggles at home and by 11. Not unheard of. Possible. Something to hope for, right? Also time to figure out where to get a jersey. 

I was thinking about going to a shop and taking a shot of myself in the dressing room with the horrid thing, when it was 17-16 and the Jints had the ball and were moving. 

Then I forgot again with the next turnover.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Problem, Nancy?



I think it was the 4th and one. I mean you could see the Giants line stiffening to stuff Vick. Then our boy squirts out around the end and goes to the house. 

Oh, and Eli needs sliding lessons. Really.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

Spanky, I'm not speaking to you right now....I just can't. 

If I could just get my hands on Vick....I'd smother him with a bichon frises! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

My prescription for Nancy is as follows:

1. Take a 20:07 long bath with some 2007 vintage Giants soap.
2. Breathe in the soft whispy vapors while sipping on some 2007 Merlot from the North Fork of Long Island. 
3. Put a DVD of the 2007 Super Bowl run to watch while re-re-re-re-RE-viewing the NFL 2007 Thread. 

Ahhhhhh, now you have it!











Now towel off, put on yer Iggles jersey and give it to us! :kiss2:


Where is Tony?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> My prescription for Nancy is as follows:
> 
> 1. Take a 20:07 long bath with some 2007 vintage Giants soap.
> 2. Breathe in the soft whispy vapors while sipping on some 2007 Merlot from the North Fork of Long Island.
> ...



Ah, yes...2007. It was a glorious year, wasn't it. Thank you for reminding me. Nice of you. 



Ps...I'm not buying a Hatchings tee unless I have to....which I don't at this point.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ah, yes...2007. It was a glorious year, wasn't it. Thank you for reminding me. Nice of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...I'm not buying a Hatchings tee unless I have to....which I don't at this point.





But you do know that by posting the picture at any time, you can end the pain and misery of the next month, waiting, hoping, dreaming. End the pain, take the pic and return to the happy home of 2007. You can give up. Unslide head first after picking up the first down. Release the ball to your waiting enemy. 

Oh, and if you do, I like LeSean McCoy, that is number 25. That would be two fingers and five fingers for people from NY/NJ.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

WHERE IS TONY? 


I figured he'd have at least ten NYUK excuses for Slide-Eli-Slide!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got just one finger for you, Spanky...Guess which one.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've got just one finger for you, Spanky...Guess which one.



Allow me!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Allow me!





Whew! Thanks Mathias! Nancy couldn't have meant some other finger. We don't want her besmirching the good family valued, classy and friendly natured rep of Iggles fans, now do we? If she wears the shirt, she better remember that. She can really be a little "dirdy birdy" when she wants to, can't she?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Allow me!



Not the finger I was thinking of but thanks for trying. 

Mathias, don't let Spanky entice you to the dark side. Eventually it will lead to bad places...like pink tutus worn in public, 'I heart Eli' written on hard to reach places, and taking t-shirt pics hiding in random dressing room stalls. I've tried to intervene, steer him in the right direction but I fear Spanky is a lost cause. Don't fall in with the wrong crowd, Mathias. Come to the light! Choose the side of good! 




Spanky said:


> Whew! Thanks Mathias! Nancy couldn't have meant some other finger. We don't want her besmirching the good family valued, classy and friendly natured rep of Iggles fans, now do we? If she wears the shirt, she better remember that. She can really be a little "dirdy birdy" when she wants to, can't she?



I might have a few minor (I SAID MINOR, DAMNIT) anger issues when the Giants lose *mutter* to a lesser team *mutter*....However, I'm not the king of snark. You own that crown, Spanks and work it like a runway model. I guess that makes you just as "dirdy" as this birdy...um Giant...whatever.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> WHERE IS TONY?
> 
> 
> I figured he'd have at least ten NYUK excuses for Slide-Eli-Slide!



Savor the moment while it last .... considering that the Game could have had a different ending... but the next few weeks should be interesting....

The Eagles will continue their championless season like a fine wine


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ah, yes...2007. It was a glorious year, wasn't it. Thank you for reminding me. Nice of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...I'm not buying a Hatchings tee unless I have to....which I don't at this point.



Don't forget the other glorious years '86 and '90...

Spanks can drink that leftover "2nd Place" Vingtage


----------



## Spanky (Nov 23, 2010)

Eagles 2, Mannings 0

Where's Archie? We want to kick his ass too. 


Manning Cartoon


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 23, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Eagles 2, Mannings 0
> 
> Where's Archie? We want to kick his ass too.
> 
> ...




Aww poor widdle Eli in his Giants jammies! I just want to cwuddle him! :happy:

Ok, seriously, you Eagles fans have way too much time on your hands. 

I just want to say one more thing because dear Tony made me think of it...What's the Fox Sports guys new ad campaign slogan? Oh! I remember....

_"It's good to have a ring."_

Hey! And we have three! 
View attachment 87540


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 23, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Aww poor widdle Eli in his Giants jammies! I just want to cwuddle him! :happy:
> 
> Ok, seriously, you Eagles fans have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> ...



*Isn't that the truth * :happy: :happy:






*
Meanwhile ... our loveable Spanks went up to the attic and dusted off this bad boy from 1948 ... hell with enough elbow grease - car wax - lemon juice - and dynamite ... he might get rid of all that "rust" and make it all shiny for XMAS ...

No Thanksgving Dinner for you Spanks... Hop to it !!!! 

*


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 23, 2010)

I, for one, am really upset that there aren't any pictures of people in Browns jerseys now.

xoxo,
the real cold comfort


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 24, 2010)

PackersPackersPackersPackers.....are doing rather well.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 24, 2010)

The Pack D did good job on Farve....


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 24, 2010)

Though I don't follow football very closely... I can't wait to hear how one Mr. Vick suddenly is unable to produce any offense at all this Sunday. I don't think it's likely, but if the Bears can pull that off, then by golly we might have a friggen chance!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 24, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Though I don't follow football very closely... I can't wait to hear how one Mr. Vick suddenly is unable to produce any offense at all this Sunday. I don't think it's likely, but if the Bears can pull that off, then by golly we might have a friggen chance!



Technically, with no passing touchdowns (I'm not going to count his run into the endzone)...not to mention a fumble...even WITH 258 yards, he was basically unable to produce any offense.

And the Eagles still won.

Basically, this is the week that the Bears and Packers go 7-4 lol.

(though, really I'm just saying that to make you feel better since you're going to lose this week and somehow, we're going to manage to beat the Falcons. At Home. Where Matt Ryan has lost 1 game.  )


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 25, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Savor the moment while it last .... *considering that the Game could have had a different ending... *but the next few weeks should be interesting....
> 
> The Eagles will continue their championless season like a fine wine



By that, you mean it could have been 41-17 if Avant and Jackson hadn't dropped those passes?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 25, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> By that, you mean it could have been 41-17 if Avant and Jackson hadn't dropped those passes?



Both teams had their moments and the Eagles were able to pull out a win. Eagles have a tough month coming up and of course the rematch...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 28, 2010)

Giants vs Jags...not sure how this one will go. I'll say this though. I'm very much super duper tired of the Giants losing it during the second half of their season. They better suck it up.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like my Bears had some lil birdies for dinner tonight...and I'm not talking about leftover turkey!

DA BEARS!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 28, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Looks like my Bears had some lil birdies for dinner tonight...and I'm not talking about leftover turkey!
> 
> DA BEARS!



Was it delicious? Was is yummy and satisfying? Ah, well...we will find out soon enough for ourselves.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 28, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Was it delicious? Was is yummy and satisfying? Ah, well...we will find out soon enough for ourselves.



It definitely hit the spot tonight. 

Just glad I don't have to pretend to not like you, Nancy my love, anymore this season


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2010)

*
Great day for the Giants in 1st place 
* :happy: :happy:


*
Iggles stumble- but manage to cling to a 1st Place tie
*






*"Where are my Iggles NYUKS"- Dandy Andy*

Reid-Colb-Vick Remix


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 29, 2010)

That Chi player who recovered the onside kick was never touched after he hit the ground. They didn't even bother to REVIEW the play in the booth. I'm a Denver fan and even I thought that was bullshiat.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> It definitely hit the spot tonight.
> 
> Just glad I don't have to pretend to not like you, Nancy my love, anymore this season



Aww! I'm glad you can like me again. And I'm very glad your Bears won. Twas a good day all around. :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2010)

After that game, I now want Chicago in Chicago in the playoffs. 

Nancy and Tony can watch at home in their brand new Iggles jerseys. 

And until you can convert rings into 11 points and a win in the Mellowlands, d'aint worth squat.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> After that game, I now want Chicago in Chicago in the playoffs.
> 
> Nancy and Tony can watch at home in their brand new Iggles jerseys.
> 
> And until you can convert rings into 11 points and a win in the Mellowlands, d'aint worth squat.



We have a tough road ahead of us (Redskins, Vikes, Hachlings, Greenbay, Redskins). 11 points or not I just want the Giants to win...period. I'll wear the flippin' Eagles shirt gladly if they just win. Hell, I'll even do a happy dance in it if they can plant Vick into the ground...hard.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'll wear the flippin' Eagles shirt gladly if they just win.



Okay, Nancy, put down the cheese steak and step away from the soft pretzels and mustard. Really, this is sounding like you WANT to be luxuriated in the green of an Eagles jersey no matter what happens. 

We have the Texans, Cowboys, Chokers, Vikes and Cowboys. 

I don't know who is more dangerous, 2 x Cowboys or 2 x Redskins. The Vikes are a good team, better than their record and we get them at home. They are much more difficult in their Dome. 

Giants in the Meadowlands. Hmmmm. We have to get the Texans game in as a win. The Vikes are a must win. Then 2 out of three of the other 3 games and I think we will be in. I just don't like out matchups with the Cowboys. Ugh. 

Maybe a #2 David Akers jersey? Harmless kicker, Nancy? You could get a #5 McNabb jersey on ebay for almost nuthin.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stop counting your Eagle eggs before they've hatched, Spanky. I just meant that if the Giants win but miss the 11 points needed to clinch the bet I'll still be a very happy, happy girl. Will I enjoy donning a funky puke green Eagles shirt? No! But as I'm suffering through the moment like the trooper that I have proven to be in the past (bitter memories here)...I'll smile and remember the ass kicking my team dished out to yours. 

What's all this jersey stuff?? Those suckers are expensive! The bet was...



> 1. Within 30 days of the second game, loser(s) must post at least one pic in the other *team's shirt* _or_ jersey. It must be in the colors of the team and be clearly displaying the team logo and name.



*If* it comes to it I'll get me a Walmart tee and return that hateful thing the next day. Gotta love Walmart's return policy.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 1, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Stop counting your Eagle eggs before they've hatched, Spanky. I just meant that if the Giants win but miss the 11 points needed to clinch the bet I'll still be a very happy, happy girl. Will I enjoy donning a funky puke green Eagles shirt? No! But as I'm suffering through the moment like the trooper that I have proven to be in the past (bitter memories here)...I'll smile and remember the ass kicking my team dished out to yours.
> 
> What's all this jersey stuff?? Those suckers are expensive! The bet was...
> 
> ...





Okay, maybe a retro jersey? Randall Cunningham maybe! 

If I lose, it will be LT #56. And I'll pose with a bunch of little girls. Just the way he would.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2010)

LT is a good choice. Might I also suggest Phil Simms or even Tiki Barber? While the classics are always...um...classic, I still think Manning is the most complimentary look for an Eagles loser this season. Yes, Manning and blue would look amazing on you! Soooo NFL 2010.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LT is a good choice. Might I also suggest Phil Simms or even Tiki Barber? While the classics are always...um...classic, I still think Manning is the most complimentary look for an Eagles loser this season. Yes, Manning and blue would look amazing on you! Soooo NFL 2010.



<feeding her pipe dreams>

How about me in a Manning jersey sliding HEAD FIRST and the ball popping out? I think I could get that picture. Except it would be in the snow. Lots of snow. Manning doesn't do snow. It freezies him tootsies. Poor widdle guy. 

Just for Tony, in case he missed the game lastnight.

Eagles -------- 8 - 4
Giants -------- SECOND PLACE

GO MCNABB! GO SKINS!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 3, 2010)

Your Eastern Conference representative will be decided Monday night....that is all.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 3, 2010)

Spanky said:


> <feeding her pipe dreams>
> 
> How about me in a Manning jersey sliding HEAD FIRST and the ball popping out? I think I could get that picture. Except it would be in the snow. Lots of snow. Manning doesn't do snow. It freezies him tootsies. Poor widdle guy.
> 
> ...



This will be an interesting Month and both Dallas and the Skins are dangerous- definite spoilers to say the least...

Eli Manning would be a good choice for you... Class Actand a Champion















KHayes666 said:


> Your Eastern Conference representative will be decided Monday night....that is all.




This game doesn't get any better. Makes me wish it was on a Saturday night or Sunday Afternoon


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 4, 2010)

Spanky said:


> <feeding her pipe dreams>
> 
> How about me in a Manning jersey sliding HEAD FIRST and the ball popping out? I think I could get that picture. Except it would be in the snow. Lots of snow. Manning doesn't do snow. It freezies him tootsies. Poor widdle guy.
> 
> ...



Five words for ya, Spankys. 2007 NFC East Championship Game. Coughlin's face almost fell off, it was so cold. Eli did just fine, thank you very much. But, yes...please take that pic in the snow. Make sure you send it to Coldy and Bellz too. I'm sure they'd appreciate it.


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 5, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> This will be an interesting Month and both Dallas and the Skins are dangerous- definite spoilers to say the least...



Ask Peyton Manning. (it's 17-0... yuk yuk yuk)


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 5, 2010)

I couldn't be any happier this week. My Bears are still in 1st. They need to get their shit together. They got a killer end to the season!

Pats
Vikes
Jets
Cheeseheads


*GO* *BEARS*


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 5, 2010)

I just watched my hometown Panthers snatch defeat from the jaws of victory for the second week in a row :doh:. I wonder why I even bother to turn the tv on.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 5, 2010)

I only have one thing to say......

*YAY GIANTS!*

:happy::bounce::happy::bounce::happy:

View attachment 87960


:happy::bounce::happy::bounce::happy:​


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2010)

if nothing else we own san diego this year ..


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 5, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I only have one thing to say......
> 
> *YAY GIANTS!*
> 
> ...



*And in 1st Place *


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *And in 1st Place *



Tony, maybe in New York universe, they are in First, heck, ALWAYS in first. But until they knock off the Iggles, they are in and will remain in SECOND PLACE. 

Both teams have their work cut out for them this week. The Vikes are hard at home. I may be going to the game to help root. Last year the Vikes won like 40-something to 7. I laffed my ass off the whole game. 

So Nancy can start worrying NOW! 

Fly, Eagles, Fly!


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardinals stay consistent. One loss closer to Andrew Luck.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 6, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Tony, maybe in New York universe, they are in First, heck, ALWAYS in first. But until they knock off the Iggles, they are in and will remain in SECOND PLACE.
> 
> Both teams have their work cut out for them this week. The Vikes are hard at home. I may be going to the game to help root. Last year the Vikes won like 40-something to 7. I laffed my ass off the whole game.
> 
> ...




I really wish you wouldn't stress me out about the next game while I'm still glowing from this one. Can't I have a moment to bask in the wonderfulness that is my team for at least a full 24 hours??? It's bad enough you're an Eagles fan do you have to be a killjoy too? 

PS: Yes, fly, Eagles fly....right into the Dallas Cowboys. May they squash you like a bug on the windshield.

And just to be really annoying....
View attachment 87968


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 6, 2010)

The monster match for the AFC Heavyweight Championship is tonight......can the Jets vaunted defense shut down Brady's offense?

One team will establish themselves as the true dominant team in the AFC while the other is looking at going on the road the entire playoffs as a pretender.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 6, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that the referees in last night's Ravens/Steelers kept their hankies in their pockets on the ILLEGAL hits on Heath Miller and Ben Roethlisberger? I know the NFL has it out for the Steelers, but come on!! Miller could have been killed, yet NO penalty? The NFL is turning into a JOKE!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 6, 2010)

Rojodi said:


> Did anyone else notice that the referees in last night's Ravens/Steelers kept their hankies in their pockets on the ILLEGAL hits on Heath Miller and Ben Roethlisberger? I know the NFL has it out for the Steelers, but come on!! Miller could have been killed, yet NO penalty? The NFL is turning into a JOKE!!



The problem I see is when a penalty is called during a game, and it affects the outcome of the game, but the NFL issues no fine and deems it a clean hit. In the other case, no penalty is called and then a few days later the NFL fines the player (who was called for no foul) a $20, 30 or 75K fine. So what is right? The NFL has a lot of 'splainin to do off season. And with the lockout just about assured, no one will remember football anyway. 

Indoor lacrosse anyone?


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 6, 2010)

Spanky said:


> The problem I see is when a penalty is called during a game, and it affects the outcome of the game, but the NFL issues no fine and deems it a clean hit. In the other case, no penalty is called and then a few days later the NFL fines the player (who was called for no foul) a $20, 30 or 75K fine. So what is right? The NFL has a lot of 'splainin to do off season. And with the lockout just about assured, no one will remember football anyway.
> 
> Indoor lacrosse anyone?



Had indoor lacrosse - and indoor soccer, arena football, CBA basketball - locally. The game of lacrosse is AWESOME!! And remember, Jim Brown's best sport was NOT football, it was lacrosse!

With the lockout of 2011, what will people watch? I hope the UFL!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 7, 2010)

Darn Jets! Stupid Brady! 



That is all.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Darn Jets! Stupid Brady!
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



*Jets better get their act together for the playoffs *


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Tony, maybe in New York universe, they are in First, heck, ALWAYS in first. But until they knock off the Iggles, they are in and will remain in SECOND PLACE.
> 
> Both teams have their work cut out for them this week. The Vikes are hard at home. *I may be going to the game to help root*. Last year the Vikes won like 40-something to 7. I laffed my ass off the whole game.
> 
> ...



*Your allowed to root for the Giants this Sunday ... after all we want our luvable Eagles to be in tip top shape for the rematch *


----------



## Spanky (Dec 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Darn Jets! Stupid Brady!
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



I can see Nancy's future......


Darn Eagles! Stupid Vick!


That is all.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I can see Nancy's future......
> 
> 
> Darn Eagles! Stupid Vick!
> ...



_It's going to be a real scrap _


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I can see Nancy's future......
> 
> 
> Darn Eagles! Stupid Vick!
> ...



Your crystal ball is cloudy. What I'm going to be saying is....

Yay Giants! Yay Eli! Yay Tuck! Yay defense! Yay all healed up offensive front line! Yay Steve Smith being back! Yay Giants!

Stupid Vick

But that won't be all. I shall have to gloat for days and days....and then a few days more.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2010)

THE WINNER OF THIS BOUT...AND NEWWWWWWWWWWWWW AFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION.....THE NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTSSSSSS!!!!!

*cue Tony, Nancy, etc to boo/hiss*

That was absolute destruction, but there's a long way to go until the end. 2 straight losses and the Pats are right back in the 5th seed....so hopefully no let down's this Sunday against Chicago.

For all the talk about Manning being better than Brady (ESPN...where morons happen).....if the season continues like this Brady will have 2 NFL MVP's and 2 Superbowl MVP's.....exactly how many of either does Manning have again?


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 12, 2010)

How on Earth did this get burried on pg. 2 on a SUNDAY!

Anyway, not surprised my Bears looked like a JV high school team out there today against the Pats. Been preparing for that since they beat the stuffing out of the Jets last week.... BUT at least the Cheesedoodles lost to the Lions which makes us still...

FIRST PLACE BABY!

*GO* *BEARS*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 12, 2010)

grumble grumble .. we could've had that game the offense played great. when the offense actually plays like a real offense the defense slacks off and gives up cheeky touchdowns with barely any effort .. whatever, we still look better than we have in years (punting the pittsburgh game, anyway).


----------



## Spanky (Dec 12, 2010)

Held serve. 

Gnats are in KC......uh, Minnesota, uh........Detroit for the game tomorrow night. Free admission, Nancy! 

<heck, she's prolly in the car right now headed to Michigan>


Skol Vikings!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

DeSean Jackson 91 Yd Catch

Okay, I just want unbiased opinions. Jackson catches and runs 91 yards for a touchdown. Just before the ball crosses the plane of the goal line, he turns and falls backwards into the endzone. While it was a showboat and for me ALWAYS acceptable with the Cowboys and only the Cowboys, did it warrant a 15 yd penalty for excessive celebration AFTER the play when the celebration occurred BEFORE the end of the play. After the play, he simply spiked the ball, which is allowed. Guys dive into the endzone all the time. 

He does have a rep, they were in Dallas, where Dallas gets all the calls. Cuz Jerry sez so. But I just wanted other opinions. 

Not whether it was a showboat, just whether it should have been a penalty. 

I know Ton-ancy are definitely two YES voted for the penalty.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 13, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> How on Earth did this get burried on pg. 2 on a SUNDAY!
> 
> Anyway, not surprised my Bears looked like a JV high school team out there today against the Pats. Been preparing for that since they beat the stuffing out of the Jets last week.... BUT at least the Cheesedoodles lost to the Lions which makes us still...
> 
> ...



Its not so surprising the Patriots won in the snow since Brady and Bellichick don't lose in the snow, but its surprising how they took the NFC's top ranked defense and made them look completely pathetic.

They've now outscored the Jets and Bears (two "loaded" defenses according to those dickheads on ESPN) by a combined score of 81 to 10. Also like I said earlier today, don't worry about the cheesedoodles because they're next.

Actually the Packers represent the now "most important game of the year" because the Steelers and Jets beat the crap out of each other next sunday. A Jets win and a Patriots win seals the Number 1 seed and a Steelers win plus a Pats win locks up the division and at least the number 2 seed.

Either way, the goal remains the same.....bring on the Giants in February.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> DeSean Jackson 91 Yd Catch
> 
> Okay, I just want unbiased opinions. Jackson catches and runs 91 yards for a touchdown. Just before the ball crosses the plane of the goal line, he turns and falls backwards into the endzone. While it was a showboat and for me ALWAYS acceptable with the Cowboys and only the Cowboys, did it warrant a 15 yd penalty for excessive celebration AFTER the play when the celebration occurred BEFORE the end of the play. After the play, he simply spiked the ball, which is allowed. Guys dive into the endzone all the time.
> 
> ...



*W*ell one can never accuse an "Iggle" of showboating in Dallas...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Its not so surprising the Patriots won in the snow since Brady and Bellichick don't lose in the snow, but its surprising how they took the NFC's top ranked defense and made them look completely pathetic.
> 
> They've now outscored the Jets and Bears (two "loaded" defenses according to those dickheads on ESPN) by a combined score of 81 to 10. Also like I said earlier today, don't worry about the cheesedoodles because they're next.
> 
> ...



Would make for a great rematch...still plenty of football to be played by all...

Patriots are on that streak right now. As for the Jets all depends on how well they can rebound from the loss to Miami. Sloppy offense - a GAME that they should have won...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Would make for a great rematch...still plenty of football to be played by all...
> 
> Patriots are on that streak right now. As for the Jets all depends on how well they can rebound from the loss to Miami. Sloppy offense - a GAME that they should have won...



Dream on. Dreeeeeeeeam on. 

Not the Pats. Legit. I even think Belichik was smart enough to throw the Browns game to show some perception of weakness and make Coldy happy for the rest of the season. 

Right now I am thinking Falcons - Pats. No one can touch the Pats right now. Belichik is doing it again. I don't know how. But he is.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell one can never accuse an "Iggle" of showboating in Dallas...



You mean one can never BLAME an Iggle for showboating in Dallas......


Did Nancy arrive in Detroit yet for the game? I mean free freakin tickets. Tell her I am waiting at Ford Field, Gate G, you know for Giants. I will be the one in the Purple gear with the Eagles hard hat.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Its not so surprising the Patriots won in the snow since Brady and Bellichick don't lose in the snow, but its surprising how they took the NFC's top ranked defense and made them look completely pathetic.
> 
> They've now outscored the Jets and Bears (two "loaded" defenses according to those dickheads on ESPN) by a combined score of 81 to 10. Also like I said earlier today, don't worry about the cheesedoodles because they're next.
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> Dream on. Dreeeeeeeeam on.
> 
> Not the Pats. Legit. I even think Belichik was smart enough to throw the Browns game to show some perception of weakness and make Coldy happy for the rest of the season.
> 
> *Right now I am thinking Falcons - Pats. No one can touch the Pats right now. Belichik is doing it again. I don't know how. But he is. *



The Falcons have been doing well.. have not gotten the kind of press that othet teams have...

And your Iggles ... will they be grounded ... yet again...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> The Falcons have been doing well.. have not gotten the kind of press that othet teams have...
> 
> And your Iggles ... will they be grounded ... yet again...



Eagles killed them in the Georgia Dome earlier in the season. I thought is was going to be a sure loss for the Eagles. 

But week in and week out, they are the best performers. The Saints are the quiet killers, I think. But right now, between the Falcons, Eagles, Saints, Giants, Bears, Bucs and Packers, almost any team can get hot and go all the way to the SB.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> You mean one can never BLAME an Iggle for showboating in Dallas......
> 
> 
> Did Nancy arrive in Detroit yet for the game? I mean free freakin tickets. Tell her I am waiting at Ford Field, Gate G, you know for Giants. I will be the one in the Purple gear with the Eagles hard hat.



Purple and Teal ...  you need to switch to this..


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Eagles killed them in the Georgia Dome earlier in the season. I thought is was going to be a sure loss for the Eagles.
> 
> But week in and week out, they are the best performers. The Saints are the quiet killers, I think. But right now, between the Falcons, Eagles, Saints, Giants, Bears, Bucs and Packers, almost any team can get hot and go all the way to the SB.



*A*nything can happen at this point ... which team is hot and that game with Dallas - Vick took some hits - pretty vicious...

The Game next week with the Philly is going to be a real scrap for sure...


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

First of all, the Giants lucked out not having to go into the Dome. Even before it fell down. I know it doesn't change the players, but when Eli is away in an unruly stadium with lots of noise, he tends to run weird and slide kinda funny like. 

I have a nice hat for Nancy to wear. 

View attachment Horns.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> First of all, the Giants lucked out not having to go into the Dome. Even before it fell down. I know it doesn't change the players, but when Eli is away in an unruly stadium with lots of noise, he tends to run weird and slide kinda funny like.
> 
> I have a nice hat for Nancy to wear.



*N*ice hat...looks kind of bare... missing one of these though


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *A*nything can happen at this point ... which team is hot and that game with Dallas - Vick took some hits - pretty vicious...
> 
> The Game next week with the Philly is going to be a real scrap for sure...



The Gnats have to try and hold serve at home. Just like last game, it is going to come down to mistakes and who better capitalizes on them. The Eagles are getting healthy and the Gnats are too. 

Mr. Vick is just fine. Until he is not. 

Except for the Philly game, the Giants have three away games. If they win the division, they will have to do it on the road, whether they beat the Eagles at home or not. 

And if they win, make it by 10 points or less.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *N*ice hat...looks kind of bare... missing one of these though



zOMG! I HAVE ONE OF THOSE! 

Stitched on my jeans. On the posterior section. I am sitting on it right now.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I have a nice hat for Nancy to wear.



I have my own hat. Thanks anyway. 

View attachment 88178



About the Eagles game....Could Collinsworth be any further up Vick's butt? Seriously? Are they dating? 

About tonight's game...Giants won. Really that's all that matters. Oh, and Favre might be out of it for good this time. Yeah, I guess that's a big deal too.  Seriously though, Favre looked like he was in a lot of pain. I'd hate to see him go out like that. When they weren't talking about Favre they were talking about this weekend's game...Giants vs Eagles. I agree, it should be a hell of a match up...with that Giants coming out onto, of course. :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have my own hat. Thanks anyway.
> 
> View attachment 88178
> 
> ...





I want to see you in an Eagles jersey. Period. We are halfway there plus 10 points. Remember to tell Eli to throw to the Giants players. Hims gets a widdle confused sometimes. 


Otherwise, the spread will probably be Giants -2. The Eagles have 6 game win streak on the line with the Gnats. But then you know this with all the Eagles and ex-Eagles names on yo' body. 

<and stop biting yer fingernails, the game isn't for 6 days!>


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have my own hat. Thanks anyway.
> 
> View attachment 88178
> 
> ...




Cute pic. :wubu:



Can the hat!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I want to see you in an Eagles jersey. Period. We are halfway there plus 10 points. Remember to tell Eli to throw to the Giants players. Hims gets a widdle confused sometimes.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the spread will probably be Giants -2. The Eagles have 6 game win streak on the line with the Gnats. But then you know this with all the Eagles and ex-Eagles names on yo' body.
> ...



Spanky, dear...I'm afraid it's going to be your turn to wear a Giants name on your personage. "Manning" will go so nicely with your eyes. Plus, blue very flattering. 

Listen, I'm a nice gal and I know this time of year is quite expensive. How about instead of having to waste your hard earned money on a Giants shirt you just write it across your chest or back for the bet? Isn't that a nice offer? I'm so thoughtful sometimes I amaze me. :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, dear...I'm afraid it's going to be your turn to wear a Giants name on your personage. "Manning" will go so nicely with your eyes. Plus, blue very flattering.
> 
> Listen, I'm a nice gal and I know this time of year is quite expensive. How about instead of having to waste your hard earned money on a Giants shirt you just write it across your chest or back for the bet? Isn't that a nice offer? I'm so thoughtful sometimes I amaze me. :happy:



Nancy, dear. I have posted pics of my chest a few years back. The chest has a lot of hair. The Giants logo would not shine through to your liking. 

And I would not shave a damn thing. 

You are gonna be so pissed if you lose. You probably won't talk to me for a week or three. So if you doubt your chances even a little bit, I will allow you out of the bet with a new thread posting titled "10 Reasons Why Eagles are Better than Giants". Then list them (I can help if you need it, but it should be VERY easy). The thread has to be in the Lounge. A new thread. Your name on it. 

I mean you can end your impending torture being down a game and 10 points. 

Whaddya say?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Nancy, dear. I have posted pics of my chest a few years back. The chest has a lot of hair. The Giants logo would not shine through to your liking.
> 
> And I would not shave a damn thing.
> 
> ...



Such a bet would be impossible because there are not 10 reasons the Eagles are better than the Giants. In fact, there are NO reasons the Eagles are better than the Giants. Zero. Zip. Nada. 

I guess the current bet will have to stand. I tried to be kind. I tried to give you an easy out but noooo you have to do it the hard way. Ok, fine. Buy your Giants jersey. I'm sure you'll look very handsome it it. You can wear it to family gatherings and holiday office parties. Or strolling down the streets of Philly. Be sure to take pics and post 'em here when you do.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 14, 2010)

GET A ROOM, YOU TWO!!

(goes back to stroking Aaron's hair and quietly crooning to him)


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> GET A ROOM, YOU TWO!!
> 
> (goes back to stroking Aaron's hair and quietly crooning to him)



Poor Aaron, they must have hit him in the head REAL hard this time. 




If Nancy and I ever met wearing each other's jerseys, well......who knows? 


Fine, Nancy! I gave you your out! You dinnt take it. So watch the game, and if the Giants get the refs to give you the game and 10 points, we'll all be looking for Browns jerseys. Good luck with that. 


Zwebby, I called the ambulance out to your place to pick up Aaron. Brett will be driving. He just got a new job.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I want to see you in an Eagles jersey. Period. We are halfway there plus 10 points. Remember to tell Eli to throw to the Giants players. Hims gets a widdle confused sometimes.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the spread will probably be Giants -2. The Eagles have 6 game win streak on the line with the Gnats. But then you know this with all the Eagles and ex-Eagles names on yo' body.
> ...



*It will be a nailbiter for all ... this is going to be a heck of a game... each team have to hope to play mistake free football to win *





NancyGirl74 said:


> Such a bet would be impossible because there are not 10 reasons the Eagles are better than the Giants. In fact, there are NO reasons the Eagles are better than the Giants. Zero. Zip. Nada.
> 
> *Unless we consider Champions of the November Bowl... under the Spanks rule... throw out all records in January and December... heck them Iggles look like world beater already *
> 
> I guess the current bet will have to stand. I tried to be kind. I tried to give you an easy out but noooo you have to do it the hard way. Ok, fine. Buy your Giants jersey. I'm sure you'll look very handsome it it. You can wear it to family gatherings and holiday office parties. Or strolling down the streets of Philly. Be sure to take pics and post 'em here when you do.



*Spanks wearing that Giant jersey... would be awesome ...wear it with pride*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Spanky said:


> If Nancy and I ever met wearing each other's jerseys, well......who knows?



The streets would run with blood...Green blood. Yeah, I'm that vicious.




mszwebs said:


> GET A ROOM, YOU TWO!!
> 
> (goes back to stroking Aaron's hair and quietly crooning to him)



I just don't hate the Packers like I do the Eagles...If I did I'd be bantering with you too, Bellz. As it is...I kinda think Rodgers is cute.

BRB...I need to go apologize to Eli.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *It will be a nailbiter for all ... this is going to be a heck of a game... each team have to hope to play mistake free football to win *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Better keep hoping for Giants +11. Not easy. Not easy at all. :happy:

I feel good with the Eagles playing (owning) the Meadowlands up there in far Northeast Philly. Almost another home game.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just don't hate the Packers like I do the Eagles...If I did I'd be bantering with you too, Bellz. As it is...I kinda think Rodgers is cute.
> 
> BRB...I need to go apologize to Eli.



Eli is a very giving person. 

He has given up the ball to the other team more that any other player in the NFL this year. Wonderful man he is. 

"Cmere Eli, bring your ball. Hand it over to Mr. Samuel. He'll take goooooood care of it for you!" 

Slide Eli! Slide!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2010)

He's also given us a Super Bowl ring. But then all the Giants are givers. This weekend the whole gang is going to be giving Vick a nice friendly dose of Umenyiora and Tuck. Charish it.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> He's also given us a Super Bowl ring. But then all the Giants are givers. This weekend the whole gang is going to be giving Vick a nice friendly dose of Umenyiora and Tuck. Charish it.



NFC East Style Family reunions are always fun...






you know when you see the Giants and Eagles Jersey side by side... makes you want to root for Big Blue even more


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, that pic is a bit umm disconcerting. Just look at that evil Vick trying to corrupt our innocent Eli! 

Yes, Tony I agree. Our colors are just better. Even the red jerseys are better than Eagles green. Red= power and passion, Blue = freedom and loyalty. What does green equal? Green = envy and greed. Sounds about right. 


Warning! NancyGirl74's level of snarky will be at it's maximum until the Giants/Eagles game is won *by the Giants* this weekend. You have been warned.


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, that pic is a bit umm disconcerting. Just look at that evil Vick trying to corrupt our innocent Eli!



Hm, that's not how i saw it. Don't they look cute together? I was thinking, they'd make a cute couple.

I wonder if Eli can dance? I am sure MV can.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Warning! NancyGirl74's level of snarky will be at it's maximum until the Giants/Eagles game is won *by the Giants* this weekend. You have been warned.



6 games, 3 years and counting of cold hard NYC Nancy snark. Oh, what a cold winter it will be if the Giants lose again. Oh, and tell Tom Cough-Choklin to stay the hell off the field! Oh, wait. Tell him to keep running on the field. We could use the 15 yd. penalty. Cawfflin wid da EDBD eyes. 



I will ignore the colors commentary because it wounds me too deeply, my fair little Gaints maiden . But the Eagles logo versus Gnats logo? Really? Not even close. 


AND STOP BITING THOSE FINGERNAILS! 


DeSean Jackson. That is all. 

Spanky


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2010)

Spanky said:


> 6 games, 3 years and counting of cold hard NYC Nancy snark. Oh, what a cold winter it will be if the Giants lose again. Oh, and tell Tom Cough-Choklin to stay the hell off the field! Oh, wait. Tell him to keep running on the field. We could use the 15 yd. penalty. Cawfflin wid da EDBD eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yes.. you right not even close.. one of Champoinship Legacy... the other....*

*And those Eagles were pretty banged up after visiting the Dallas- this week will be another brusing game*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 14, 2010)

Spanky said:


> 6 games, 3 years and counting of cold hard NYC Nancy snark. Oh, what a cold winter it will be if the Giants lose again. Oh, and tell Tom Cough-Choklin to stay the hell off the field! Oh, wait. Tell him to keep running on the field. We could use the 15 yd. penalty. Cawfflin wid da EDBD eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really want to picking on coaches? Reeeeeally?

Coughlin vs Reid...
View attachment 88211


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do you really want to picking on coaches? Reeeeeally?
> 
> Coughlin vs Reid...
> View attachment 88211



*P*riceless.. some teams have Championship Moments while Others... 







Heck even this cute "Saintly" pooch haz one  - and don't think of getting near this cute Doggy Spanks ...

this pooch will bite the shit out of any Iggles - it loves Giants- Bears -Jets-Packers-Colts-Dolphins- Buccaneers-Ravens- Redskins- 49er's - Raiders-Saints-Cowboys-Chiefs-Steelers

Don't feel Bad Spanks....this is just for you and the rest of the Iggles Faithful... so don't feel left out...







*I know wrong sport- but if you paste on that Eagles Logo - you can pretend it's their "Movember Championship Trophy" *


----------



## Spanky (Dec 14, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *P*riceless.. some teams have Championship Moments while Others...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keep on keeping on, Tony. Blah blah blah. Just be ready to pick out that Eagles green.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 15, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Poor Aaron, they must have hit him in the head REAL hard this time.
> 
> If Nancy and I ever met wearing each other's jerseys, well......who knows?
> 
> ...



If he does sit out the game sunday night, he'll be saving himself a lot of pain courtesy of Mayo, Wilfork and Chung


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 15, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Keep on keeping on, Tony. Blah blah blah. Just be ready to pick out that Eagles green.



*D*on't count those hatchlings just yet....




KHayes666 said:


> If he does sit out the game sunday night, he'll be saving himself a lot of pain courtesy of Mayo, Wilfork and Chung



*S*ad part is that ... ust think what Brett's legacy would have been if he had just retired.....He's still a HOF QB but...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just because....
View attachment 88292


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 16, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just because....



*NYUK... * :happy: :happy:






*Official Iggles Seal of Approval *


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2010)

Today's fun fact......

Did you know that on this date in 1933 in the 1st NFL Championship, the Chicago Bears beat the New York Giants at Wrigley Field in Chicago?

just thought I would toss that out there


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 17, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Today's fun fact......
> 
> Did you know that on this date in 1933 in the 1st NFL Championship, the Chicago Bears beat the New York Giants at Wrigley Field in Chicago?
> 
> just thought I would toss that out there



George Halas...RIP


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 17, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Today's fun fact......
> 
> Did you know that on this date in 1933 in the 1st NFL Championship, the Chicago Bears beat the New York Giants at Wrigley Field in Chicago?
> 
> just thought I would toss that out there





KHayes666 said:


> George Halas...RIP



*Of course in the following year we had the classic 1934 Sneaker Bowl*







Where the heck are the Frankford Yellow Jackets (ah. yes like their famous Iggles counterparts ... they are in the stands enjoying the game)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is it!


This is it!


This is it!


The big game tomorrow! Come on, Giants! Make momma proud!


:bounce:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This is it!
> 
> 
> This is it!
> ...



I agree - tommorrow can't come here soon enough


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Do you really want to picking on coaches? Reeeeeally?
> If you want to base an entire career on 1 Super Bowl win, I see your point. Other wise, there is no comparison.
> 
> Coughlin vs Reid...
> View attachment 88211



*Reid: 12 years*
Winning Percentage: *.622*
Games over .500: *46* 
Super Bowl Wins: 0 
Overall Championships: 0 
Conference Championships: 1 
Division Championships: 7

*Coughlin: 15 years*
Winning Percentage: *.557*
Games over .500: *27 *
Super Bowl Wins: 1 
Overall Championships: 1 
Conference Championships: 1 
Division Championships: 6


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 19, 2010)

Well it's official, Aaron Rodgers will not be suiting up for the Packers in their game versus the Patriots tonight. Matt Flynn will be starting. 

I have a feeling this will be a game where the Patriots are 35-0 at half-time (similar to their thrashing of the Bears the game previous) and then they'll rest their starters for the rest of the game. 

Then the following week Green Bay has to host the Giants. (Packers lose, guaranteed.)

Oh well, Green Bay -- maybe next year, fellas. Or not.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> *Reid: 12 years*
> Winning Percentage: *.622*
> Games over .500: *46*
> *
> ...



*D*addyoh70:
Both Coaches have had successful careers and Ried had an edge in the Winning Percentage and Games over .500 department. 

Interesting stats - hard to say what Ried's legacy will be and if he ever will get that SB win during his tenure as Eagles Coach - this is what will set him apart from his most recent predecessors. If he's able to overcome this - then that is a legacy...

*N*ow.. you are up early  waiting for that game...can't be more evenly matched teams...this will be a good one. 

There are plenty of good games today


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Well it's official, Aaron Rodgers will not be suiting up for the Packers in their game versus the Patriots tonight. Matt Flynn will be starting.
> 
> I have a feeling this will be a game where the Patriots are 35-0 at half-time (similar to their thrashing of the Bears the game previous) and then they'll rest their starters for the rest of the game.
> 
> ...



With the NFL nothing is a sure thing... who knows which Packer team shows up today and how inspired they will be as this is their season on the line


----------



## Dansinfool (Dec 19, 2010)

Off to see the the Giants - Eagles game in T- 1 hr. Repaet after me

G-I-A-N-T-S Go GIANTS Go BIG BLUE


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 19, 2010)

Dansinfool said:


> Off to see the the Giants - Eagles game in T- 1 hr. Repaet after me
> 
> G-I-A-N-T-S Go GIANTS Go BIG BLUE



You lucky guy! Yesssss -- go Giants !!!!!!

It should be quite the battle between two heavyweights! I'd LOVE to be at that game!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2010)

Dansinfool said:


> Off to see the the Giants - Eagles game in T- 1 hr. Repaet after me
> 
> *G-I-A-N-T-S Go GIANTS Go BIG BLUE*



*yes* :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *D*addyoh70:
> Both Coaches have had successful careers and Ried had an edge in the Winning Percentage and Games over .500 department.
> 
> Interesting stats - hard to say what Ried's legacy will be and if he ever will get that SB win during his tenure as Eagles Coach - this is what will set him apart from his most recent predecessors. If he's able to overcome this - then that is a legacy...
> ...



The legacy could prove interesting if he fails to bring home the Golden Ball.
I'm nervous about todays game, hopefully the Iggles can make it 6 in row... It should be a good game regardless.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Then the following week Green Bay has to host the Giants. (Packers lose, guaranteed.)
> 
> Oh well, Green Bay -- maybe next year, fellas. Or not.



Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to the Giants. Todays game is a big factor as to how they do for the rest of the season. It all remains to be seen. 



Dansinfool said:


> Off to see the the Giants - Eagles game in T- 1 hr. Repaet after me
> 
> G-I-A-N-T-S Go GIANTS Go BIG BLUE



Jealous! You better scream! I don't want Vick to be able to hear his own thoughts! 



daddyoh70 said:


> The legacy could prove interesting if he fails to bring home the Golden Ball.
> I'm nervous about todays game, hopefully the Iggles can make it 6 in row... It should be a good game regardless.



Stats on paper are one thing but its the trophys and rings that count in the eyes of history. They are more concrete than numbers. 


And on that note....

Go Giants!


----------



## J34 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow Reid is an idiot for not challenging that call. Any likelyhood of a comeback is over.

Also, how can you compare Coughlin to Reid. When Coughlin is nowhere near the head coach! Isn't he on the hot seat every October of every year jeez. If it wasn't for a helmet catch, he wouldn't even be the coach at this point. Giant fans should be thankful that the Bills were dumb enough to dump Perry Fewell on their laps. Otherwise it would be another .500 season

Also the Pats are going to dismantle the Packers. The only way you beat the Patriots is with an OFFENSE and a defense competent enough to slow them down. Their defense is around 25-27th. If you O can score and keep Brady on the sidelines, you have a chance to win. However, I have no faith in Matt Flynn over Rodgers


----------



## J34 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow tied up game against the Giants. Is it just me or does Vick have an S under that jersey? 21pts in under 7 min


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to the Giants. Todays game is a big factor as to how they do for the rest of the season. It all remains to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Go Giants" indeed Nancy.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

Game Freaking Over!!


----------



## J34 (Dec 19, 2010)

Gaints folded faster than Superman on laundry day. Miracle comeback by Eagles, great choke job by the Va-Gmen


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Game Freaking Over!!



I'm not one to gloat, so I'll let Mathias do it for me. I said it was gonna be a good game.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll give the Iggles it's due and a green shirt


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is he??? Where is that ever-eagle-lovin', maniacal-bet-winning tyrant!?!? I want to wring his scrawny green neck!




And YOU.....



Mathias said:


> "Go Giants" indeed Nancy.



Mathias, Spanky knows this well but you don't so here's your warning. I'm a sore loser, espcially right after the game. Give me a week (or 7) and I'll be a nice girl once more. But for now....










:really sad:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Where is he??? Where is that ever-eagle-lovin', maniacal-bet-winning tyrant!?!? I want to wring his scrawny green neck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can only imagine Nancy. Only imagine, mind you because I gotta tell you right now I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I can only imagine Nancy. Only imagine, mind you because I gotta tell you right now I'm feeling pretty good!



Just you wait, young Mathias. Just you wait. Your time will come. These glorious moments never last for long with the Eagles. That's the one good thing about this mess...Try as they might they never seem to go all the way. They've touched greatness but they've never held it.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Just you wait, young Mathias. Just you wait. Your time will come. These glorious moments never last for long with the Eagles. That's the one good thing about this mess...Try as they might they never seem to go all the way. They've touched greatness but they've never held it.



*A*s sucky as this has been... things seem to even itself out in the NFL Universe... The Jets won


----------



## furious styles (Dec 19, 2010)

the harmless raider fan is happy again. nice try timmy teebs, your arm doesn't look as bad as people say. we look forward to beating you for years to come.

i predicted 8-8 or 9-7 before the season started, looks like i'll end up close either way. things are finally wrenching upwards in oakland. a couple pieces on offense (stick with campbell and let him get another offseason to master the offense, he's a strong QB when he's comfortable) and defense, maybe a new defensive playcaller and we could be in the playoff hunt next year.


----------



## Dansinfool (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow all I can say is Wow. I'm totally speehless. I just got home from the game and I can't imagine what I witnessed. I've been to some Giant game losses but this hurt. 
What was Matt Dodge thinking???? I cant even think at this point. So I wont play arm chair quarterback.I can say a lot, but the score says it all. Nancy needless to say I have NO Voice right now. Literally.
Off to lick my wounds, so to speak.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

Somebody call an ambulance. HELP! PLEASE!

Spanky has a smile stuck on his face and he can't get it off! 

My son (11) kept asking why I was walking around giggling every now and then AFTER the game. 

I said I kept thinking of the 70,000+ Giants fans in the stands in those last 14 seconds of the game. I wonder if they were thinking about the 1986, 1990 or 2007 Super Bowls? Maybe about how the Eagles haven't won a SB or a championship since 1960? No, they must have been thinking about Coughlin, the gift from God Defensive Coordinator, the punter, the defense, Vick, damn Eagles. I mean it just makes this Philly boy giggle. ALOT. 

That game is one for the books. 

Herm Edwards in 1978
Brian Westbrook in 2003
DeSean Jackson in 2010


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Somebody call an ambulance. HELP! PLEASE!
> 
> Spanky has a smile stuck on his face and he can't get it off!
> 
> ...










High Five!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Somebody call an ambulance. HELP! PLEASE!
> 
> Spanky has a smile stuck on his face and he can't get it off!
> 
> ...



Not to interrupt your giggling but I just want to state....

*DeSean Jackson is a tool. *

I regret ever having that man's name written on my bum.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't give a fuck if we win this game. 

Thus far, we're putting of a DAMN good fight.

* GO PACK GO!!!*


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 19, 2010)

Also.. Sorry Nancy. 

However, your loss did make it easier for us to get to the playoffs, so I can't be too sad 

See you next week baby!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

Grrr...I'm taking back my ice cream cupcakes 





For now


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Also.. Sorry Nancy.
> 
> However, your loss did make it easier for us to get to the playoffs, so I can't be too sad
> 
> See you next week baby!



Is there gonna be a bet on that game? The way the Packers are playing, the way Flynn is playing, it will be a good battle for the inside track to a wild card. If the Packers lose tonight, it is a must win for them to get the tie-break with NY. 

For me, whomever loses, the pics will be fine.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Not to interrupt your giggling but I just want to state....
> 
> *DeSean Jackson is a tool. *
> 
> I regret ever having that man's name written on my bum.



I don't like his antics at all and he has gotten himself in trouble with it in the past. But if he wore a Giants jersey, you would accept his amazing speed and soft hands. 

I have watched that last run a lot. I am not convinced, with the time having only run out 2 seconds before he got to the goal line, that he may have skirted the goal line to be sure the time had run out. He didn't show boat on the line, he looked back to the clock and then went in. 

Again, last week in Dallas, it is showboating, not necessary and I don't like it. I think it may have been different in this case. 

Dodge? Now there is a tool. "Hey, Dodgy? You listening? Kick it out of bounds. Don't kick it to Jackson." Then he kicks it to Jackson, low, quick. 

And I know that Zwebby's love for the Eagles there is about as short lived as the time it took her to post it.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

I hear a soft sobbing coming from the NFL 2007 Thread. And I smell cookies. Is someone having a pity party without me? 

Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

Bummage for the Packers. 

Gaints v Packers next week. Must win for both teams either way.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 19, 2010)

Poor Dodgy-pants. He's not long for the road. What he needs is time and he just doesn't have it. He was clearly nervous before he kicked the ball and then afterwards he looked about a low as a guy can get. Coughlin has been patient but I don't think he was right to get in the kid's face at that moment...I dunno, maybe he was right. Who knows? I just felt bad for the kid...even though I was tempted to jump through the TV screen and throttle him myself. 

No, Spanks, no pity parties for me. Not yet, anyway. We've got two more games to get through. After that you might find me crying in the 2007 thread but until then....NEXT! Bring it!


PS...Jackson is still a tool. Even if he was a Giant he'd be a tool. I'd be more forgiving of his toolness but he'd be a tool nonetheless.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Poor Dodgy-pants. He's not long for the road. What he needs is time and he just doesn't have it. He was clearly nervous before he kicked the ball and then afterwards he looked about a low as a guy can get. Coughlin has been patient but I don't think he was right to get in the kid's face at that moment...I dunno, maybe he was right. Who knows? I just felt bad for the kid...even though I was tempted to jump through the TV screen and throttle him myself.
> 
> No, Spanks, no pity parties for me. Not yet, anyway. We've got two more games to get through. After that you might find me crying in the 2007 thread but until then....NEXT! Bring it!
> 
> ...



I know Dodge didn't get the best long snap and he made a bad punt. I just can't understand why he didn't make a 30 yd punt (aka crappy punt) but out of bounds. I can't see how that would be tough. I guarantee you that the Eagles, with no timeouts would have taken a knee, happy to be tied at that time. 

He tried his hardest to dive and trip up Jackson as he flew by. We he hit the ground all sprawled out, he stayed there, knowing he would have to face his judge and jury. 

Jackson is a total tool. A return expert tool and long ball catching tool fool. Oh, and he is kinda quick. A quick tool.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 20, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Also.. Sorry Nancy.
> 
> However, your loss did make it easier for us to get to the playoffs, so I can't be too sad
> 
> See you next week baby!



I can say the same for the cheesedoodles... a win tomorrow seals the playoff deal for Da Bears!


----------



## J34 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well the Jets win @ Pittsburgh - great

Packers nearly beat the Patriots - some moral victory, but what we know is it takes a good offense to keep Brady off the field. You make no mistakes and rattle Brady in the pocket, you have a great chance to win.

Lets go Bears- a win here would soften the effort against the NYJ for next week!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 20, 2010)

I was feeling creative this morning






Oh and I fixed this one!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 20, 2010)

Talk about a clean sweep.

Giants get embarrassed by the Eagles meaning Nancy makes a sad face.

Matt Flynn's inexperience costs the Packers a win over the Patriots as Zwebs makes a sad face.

The Browns lost The Toilet Bowl to the Bungles which gives Jen a sad face.

Extra added bonus, the Steelers losing which means anyone from western PA who doesn't like me makes a sad face.

On to Buffalo, you're next Tooz! lol


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> I was feeling creative this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compared to the Va-giants fans, yer a reg'lar daVinci!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Problem. I went to Modells and Walmart and not a single Eagles jersey or tee in either place. Seriously, not a one. They had Giants. They had Jets. Heck, they even had Cowboys but no Eagles. Not even a hat or a tie. Nothin'. Zero, zip, nadda. What's a bet-losing-gal to do?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Problem. I went to Modells and Walmart and not a single Eagles jersey or tee in either place. Seriously, not a one. They had Giants. They had Jets. Heck, they even had Cowboys but no Eagles. Not even a hat or a tie. Nothin'. Zero, zip, nadda. What's a bet-losing-gal to do?



*W*ear a Jets jersey.. it's green


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 20, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Compared to the Va-giants fans, yer a reg'lar daVinci!



Very creative ... we'll have to see what happens during the next few weeks - would be nice if Gmen and Eagles get to collide during the post season


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Problem. I went to Modells and Walmart and not a single Eagles jersey or tee in either place. Seriously, not a one. They had Giants. They had Jets. Heck, they even had Cowboys but no Eagles. Not even a hat or a tie. Nothin'. Zero, zip, nadda. What's a bet-losing-gal to do?



Obviously the Eagles are the most popular. 

You have two options. One is taking a pic with the Eagles jersey. 

Two is taking a picture wearing nuthin. 

I will accept either option*. :wubu:






*knowing that you as a serious Giants fan, you are probably considering "nothing" right now.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Very creative ... we'll have to see what happens during the next few weeks - would be nice if Gmen and Eagles get to collide during the post season



Nope. Don't want that. 

If I remember, the Giants were easily the odds on favorite to win the division, then the Cowpies and then the Redskins. 

The question is not whether the Giants are a very good team, it is whether the Eagles are a better team. 

I just can't understand that capitulation. They were schooling the Eagles. Then a few mistakes and they quickly changed to playing not to lose and playing scared. I lay that at the feet of the coaches. They should have kept on blitzing, dictating. When you are ahead by 21 with 7 minutes, a great team will continue to attack. Why did the Giants stop? 

Assuming the Eagles finish 3rd, they may end up with the Giants in Philly. Second and they get the bye and the winner of Chicago and New Orleans. Both tough teams. 

And don't worry, I am not drinking the Super Bowl Kool Aid. They have a very young team, unfocused, energetic, unpredictable. 

But what an epic game. It just creates more rivalry. Eagles - Giants have always been the main rivalry in the east. I didn't realize that the Giants called the Miracle in the Meadowlands, "the Fumble". I forgot that for Giants fans, it was NO MIRACLE.


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 20, 2010)

The important thing is the Cardinals remembered to blow it this week. I'm happy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Obviously the Eagles are the most popular.
> 
> You have two options. One is taking a pic with the Eagles jersey.
> 
> ...



First of all, they weren't sold out. They didn't have _any_. As in didn't carry them. Secondly, I took my life into my own hands even asking about an Eagles jersey. All the men in the department turned and stared at me as one when I timidly inquired about where I could find such a dark and evil item. Then, as they slowly took menacing steps towards me, eyes ablaze with fury, I began to cry. "You don't understand!" I wept as elegant tears of shiny sorrow rolled down my pale cheeks. "A horrible Eagles fan is making me do it!" "He must be stopped!" they declared. "But...but...but it is impossible!" I said wretched in my grief. "Why so, fair maiden?" they pondered. "B-because I lost a bet!" deep moaning sobs escaped me as I collapsed into the arms of the handsome Giants fan next to me. They soothed my tears and told me all would be well. They were really nice guys. Very understanding.

Anyway, the nothing pic might be a doable idea.... because I have the girl-skill of wearing nothing and yet showing nothing either.  But that wouldn't be fair to Tony so I shall continue my search.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 21, 2010)

Regarding the Giants' collapse on Sunday while watching the game .... I ALMOST threw my remote at the TV but then thought better of it -- I hardly ever lose my patience, but I was THIS damn close. Is Matt Dodge still employed at this moment? Not to say that he was the sole reason for the outcome of the game, the Giants had plenty of opportunities to not let the Eagles back into it earlier. 

At least my beloved Chiefs won so there was at least something positive for me, NFL-wise. It obviously proves that the Chiefs would be f**ked if Matt Cassel wasn't there.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2010)

Spanky said:


> ]Nope. Don't want that[/B].
> 
> If I remember, the Giants were easily the odds on favorite to win the division, then the Cowpies and then the Redskins.
> 
> ...



*O*F Course you'd want this.. this is what it's all about (HECK The NFL would want this ). It's all about what rivalries they can sell. (Giants/ Eagles)-
(Patriots/Jets) - (Packers/Bears) to name a few... 

Just think all the post season goodies on the line... the best bet I think would be post season... but, not to get ahead of anything - the next two weeks will be very very tough...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Regarding the Giants' collapse on Sunday while watching the game .... I ALMOST threw my remote at the TV but then thought better of it -- I hardly ever lose my patience, but I was THIS damn close. Is Matt Dodge still employed at this moment? Not to say that he was the sole reason for the outcome of the game, the Giants had plenty of opportunities to not let the Eagles back into it earlier.
> 
> At least my beloved Chiefs won so there was at least something positive for me, NFL-wise. It obviously proves that the Chiefs would be f**ked if Matt Cassel wasn't there.



*The talk from most of the sport commentators ... sll depnds if the Giants make the post season. I think Dodge still has a job at this point*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2010)

This just in: 28 points in 7.5 minutes. That is how we roll. 

Nancy,

The story of woe and misery in search of such a wondrous item, awe inspiring and GREEN, makes me laugh aloud. Just like I did around 4:15pm on Sunday. 

Keep looking. Maybe the Dollar Store, Ace Hardware, or even a truck stop on the Jersey Turnpike. While you are there, you can pick up the Giants stuff of your choosing. It is all 50% off now. 

I like how the bet went. With both games in the mix, I was winning for the first half of the bet (first game), then I was losing from the second quarter until about 2 minutes left in the game. That is when the Eagles still looked like they would lose, but I would not have to cry to pretty blond Vikings fans saleswomen begging them to find a Giants jersey for me. Then the Eagles pulled to within one touchdown and I knew that even if the Giants kicked a field goal, it would be ten points and the bet would have ended in a complete draw. But then Jeremy Maclin and whatshisname (HEY, YOU JAMOKES IN NOO YAWK REMEMBER THE NAME SCRAWLED ON NANCY'S TUSHIE NOW? ) changed it to a win-win for the ol' Spankster. 

<grin> 

Fun bet. Just say "uncle" whenever you want to.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I may have a found a shirt. An Eagles fan co-worker of mine is going to loan me hers. As she is at least 3 sizes smaller than me I may have to hold it up against me instead of actually wearing it. 

*sigh* When will I learn? 

PS...The only thing I will eh-ver write on my tushie again will be "Die, Eagles, die!"


----------



## Spanky (Dec 21, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I think I may have a found a shirt. An Eagles fan co-worker of mine is going to loan me hers. As she is at least 3 sizes smaller than me I may have to hold it up against me instead of actually wearing it.
> 
> *sigh* When will I learn?
> 
> PS...The only thing I will eh-ver write on my tushie again will be "Die, Eagles, die!"



STOP TEASING ME! 

"3 sizes smaller....." You know this is an FA site before a football site, right? :wubu:

You gotta wear it. :bow:

And I am glad to hear you work with intelligent, classy and intelligent (did I also mention intelligent?) people. 

And your tushie was waaaaaaaaay ahead if its time!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> STOP TEASING ME!
> 
> "3 sizes smaller....." You know this is an FA site before a football site, right? :wubu:



This _thread_ is football before FA-ness...but you're right. I did forget. As I am not an FA I don't see the charm in squeezing into some smaller chick's shirt. Go figure. 



Spanky said:


> You gotta wear it. :bow:



You know the little bowing face doesn't make that statement any more pleasant for me. Thanks for trying, though. 



Spanky said:


> And I am glad to hear you work with intelligent, classy and intelligent (did I also mention intelligent?) people.



*Snort* If you only knew my co-worker. 



Spanky said:


> And your tushie was waaaaaaaaay ahead if its time!



My tush will never forgive me for writing that name on...ummm..her.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *sigh* When will I learn?



Fergetted to answer this one. 

The answer is 2007. Uh, 1986? Maybe 1990?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

Sigh. 

Okay, if I HAVE to help. Here is a Brent Celek Jersey. He caught that first pass in the fourth quarter for about 65 yards and a TD. 

Brent Celek

Then there is a Jeremy Maclin jersey. He is the one who caught the short pass for the touchdown to tie the game with about 1 minute left. 

Jeremy Maclin

There is "he who shall not be named", well only in NYC. Good price. Good green. 

DeSean: as written on your patootie


Signed, 

You Friendly Neighborhood Spanky


PS/There are some D-Mac #5 jerseys available CHEAP. Like $5 cheap. Not even worth sending back.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Okay, if I HAVE to help. Here is a Brent Celek Jersey. He caught that first pass in the fourth quarter for about 65 yards and a TD.
> 
> ...



Oh ha ha ha! He's got jokes, our Spanks. Rub it in while you can, Eagles-boy. My day will come. Oh yes, it will. 


PS...Where's Tony? I wonder how his search for a Nasty Bird shirt is going?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 22, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *The talk from most of the sport commentators ... sll depnds if the Giants make the post season. I think Dodge still has a job at this point*



Dodge, Dodge, Dodge. I want to wring his rookie neck...and yet I do feel sorry for the kid. Nothing like on the job training when the biggest game of the year is on the line. Sheesh. No pressure or anything. Still, did he have to kick it straight to _*him*_??? 

Oh God...Hold on...I'm having post traumatic stress flash backs. *curls into a ball and rocks* I'm ok. I'm ok I'm ok.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dodge, Dodge, Dodge. I want to wring his rookie neck...and yet I do feel sorry for the kid. Nothing like on the job training when the biggest game of the year is on the line. Sheesh. No pressure or anything. Still, did he have to kick it straight to _*him*_???
> 
> Oh God...Hold on...I'm having post traumatic stress flash backs. *curls into a ball and rocks* I'm ok. I'm ok I'm ok.



Oh GOD, what I would have given up to sit in the room with you to observe your reaction for the last 2 minutes of the game, hell, the last 14 seconds. 

*starts giggling uncontrollably

My son will tell you that I was yelling and stomping around the living room. You'd probably not want to see that.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 22, 2010)

I am SO glad I did not participate in this bet.

I've done my half naked time for the Giants and the Eagles on the internet.

And I don't think I could take Spanky's smugness.

AGAIN.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I am SO glad I did not participate in this bet.
> 
> I've done my half naked time for the Giants and the Eagles on the internet.
> 
> ...



For smugness for an Eagles fan, I am like extra extra light. Really. Just call me Spanky 64 or Spanky 55. :kiss2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Oh GOD, what I would have given up to sit in the room with you to observe your reaction for the last 2 minutes of the game, hell, the last 14 seconds.
> 
> *starts giggling uncontrollably
> 
> My son will tell you that I was yelling and stomping around the living room. You'd probably not want to see that.



If you'd been in the room with me after that game I would have come at you like a spider monkey. It would _not_ have been pretty. 



mszwebs said:


> I am SO glad I did not participate in this bet.
> 
> I've done my half naked time for the Giants and the Eagles on the internet.
> 
> ...



Seriously, right!?!? Its painful to read his posts. I can feel the snugness emanating from the screen, slapping me in the face. I should just start calling him Smuggly McSmuggleson...

Ooor, I could remember the pain and not make stupid friggin' bets any more. 

Nah
:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I am SO glad I did not participate in this bet.
> 
> I've done my half naked time for the Giants and the Eagles on the internet.
> 
> ...



*
Just get your bling out... scares them Iggles_Vampire like garlic ,,,,
You know how Spanks get scared even around Saint Bernards 
* :happy: :happy:



NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh ha ha ha! He's got jokes, our Spanks. Rub it in while you can, Eagles-boy. My day will come. Oh yes, it will.
> 
> 
> PS...Where's Tony? I wonder how his search for a Nasty Bird shirt is going?



*Tried looking for one in the trash -no luck -BUT, I will make do - expect a picture next week - I will honor this bet *



Spanky said:


> For smugness for an Eagles fan, I am like extra extra light. Really. Just call me Spanky 64 or Spanky 55. :kiss2:



*What happened to Spanks 48 - must have been a lousy batch*


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Somebody call an ambulance. HELP! PLEASE!
> 
> Spanky has a smile stuck on his face and he can't get it off!
> 
> ...




*A*ll kidding aside... of those three games - the collapse in 78 was huge because at that time the Giant fans were going through 15 years of fustration and horrible football - and most of the coaching staff along with other big organization changes...



NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all, they weren't sold out. They didn't have _any_. As in didn't carry them. Secondly, I took my life into my own hands even asking about an Eagles jersey. All the men in the department turned and stared at me as one when I timidly inquired about where I could find such a dark and evil item. Then, as they slowly took menacing steps towards me, eyes ablaze with fury, I began to cry. "You don't understand!" I wept as elegant tears of shiny sorrow rolled down my pale cheeks. "A horrible Eagles fan is making me do it!" "He must be stopped!" they declared. "But...but...but it is impossible!" I said wretched in my grief. "Why so, fair maiden?" they pondered. "B-because I lost a bet!" deep moaning sobs escaped me as I collapsed into the arms of the handsome Giants fan next to me. They soothed my tears and told me all would be well. They were really nice guys. Very understanding.
> 
> Anyway, the nothing pic might be a doable idea.... because I have the girl-skill of wearing nothing and yet showing nothing either.  But that wouldn't be fair to Tony so I shall continue my search.




*
NancyGirl: wear your Giants Blue and all will be forgiven
*



willowmoon said:


> Regarding the Giants' collapse on Sunday while watching the game .... I ALMOST threw my remote at the TV but then thought better of it -- I hardly ever lose my patience, but I was THIS damn close. Is Matt Dodge still employed at this moment? Not to say that he was the sole reason for the outcome of the game, the Giants had plenty of opportunities to not let the Eagles back into it earlier.
> 
> At least my beloved Chiefs won so there was at least something positive for me, NFL-wise. It obviously proves that the Chiefs would be f**ked if Matt Cassel wasn't there.



*All depends if the GMen make the playoffs - I think Coughlin should be safe for now... *


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If you'd been in the room with me after that game I would have come at you like a spider monkey. It would _not_ have been pretty.



Reminds me of a story when I watched the famous 4th and 26 game with a Packers buddy and our families at his house back in 2004. Things were proceeding swimmingly with the Packers ready to upset the Eagles in Philly. 4th and 26 led to a continuing drive late in the game and a tying field goal. In OT, Favre (wait for it) threw a stoopid interception and the Eagles drove short for a winning FG. 

I was calmly told by my buddy that I had 5 minutes to leave with the family. 

Tense to say the least. But no spider monkey shite. 

I mean really. Rrrrraaaaarrrrr. 

Ah, 4th and 26. I'll bet Zwebby still remembers that one. That had to hurt like a sharp stabbing sudden pain versus the slow motion train wreck pain last week.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 22, 2010)

Oldie but a goodie. 

This is how I envision what happens to Nancy while promising not to bet anymore when the evil Spanky comes around and proposes another new bet. 

It is rather scary. Brace yourself. 

Bet Bet Bet!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep it up, Spanks and me and my too small Eagles t-shirt are going to hide in the 2007 thread...where we will make fun of it and make it cry.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Keep it up, Spanks and me and my too small Eagles t-shirt are going to hide in the 2007 thread...where we will make fun of it and make it cry.



HEY! You better be nice to that Eagles shirt, Ms. Betty McBetbetbetterson.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Smuggy, there are two too small shirts. One is gray with Eagles on the front and the other is a green McNabb jersey. I think the gray one is slightly bigger...both are fairly ratty and smell funky, like cigarettes and cat. I imagine that's a typical Eagles shirt smell. They are both currently stinking up my car but at least I didn't have to buy them. Small favors.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 23, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *
> NancyGirl: wear your Giants Blue and all will be forgiven
> *
> 
> ...



I'll always be faithful to Big Blue!

I think Coughlin will weather the storm. He's not the perfect coach but he's a good coach with a good team. For better or worse, I'd like to see him stick it out.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Smuggy, there are two too small shirts. One is gray with Eagles on the front and the other is a green McNabb jersey. I think the gray one is slightly bigger...both are fairly ratty and smell funky, like cigarettes and cat. I imagine that's a typical Eagles shirt smell. They are both currently stinking up my car but at least I didn't have to buy them. Small favors.



I vote GREEN and MCNABB! I wouldn't think to wear a gray shirt with NY on the front if I had lost. You'd want big blue with a white NY on the front and maybe BOSS on the back. I kinda like Boss. I like Witten of the Cowboys. And of course I like Celek the most. The East has really good TEs. 

So Green. Do it! :wubu:

Maybe I can repost Tony's "Why McNAbb is a HOF Quarterback" with your pic. 

You Giants peeps are sooooooo PWNED right now. 


<im gonna be in biiiiiiig trouble some day >


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I vote GREEN and MCNABB! I wouldn't think to wear a gray shirt with NY on the front if I had lost. You'd want big blue with a white NY on the front and maybe BOSS on the back. I kinda like Boss. I like Witten of the Cowboys. And of course I like Celek the most. The East has really good TEs.
> 
> So Green. Do it! :wubu:
> 
> ...



Yes.... we have two weeks of football remaining where anything can happen 

Now Spanks....be nice to Nancy....be thankful for your upcoming pic with Green Cheer....


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2010)

This was copied from a post I did at the beginning of the season. I like KHayes' predictions about his Pats going 8 - 8 or 7 - 9. 
---------------------------------------
Predictions still valid:

1. Browns to go -2 and 18 this year. (OKAY THEY WON A FEW)
2. Eagles to go 2 - 0 vs. da Midgets with an inaugural win in the new stadium. Think lots of field goals! (ACCURATE, BUT TDs not FGs)
3. The Packers defense will end Favre's career in Lambeau Field. (DAMN)
4. Nancy will go on some tirade against the world beloved Eagles after they beat the Giants because of some Giants called back last minute game winning touchdown due to them not finishing the "process". (EERILY ACCURATE)
5. Rex Ryan will show up at a WNBA lockroom wearing a skin tight Underarmour shirt and a Speedo to do some interviews wid da ladies. (NOT, HE IS FOCUSED ON A WILD CARD SPOT)
6. Madhatter will remain in hiding. (CORRECT)
7. Coldcomfort will remain in seclusion snuggling with her 1964 Browns NFL Championship blanket. (DOES SHE HAVE A BLANKET?)
8. Nancy will finally build her dream home in the 2007 NFL Thread so she can live in Giants bliss forEVER. (CUZ DAINT NO BLISS IN 2010 RIGHT NOW)
---------------------------------------

Nostrodamus has nothing on ol' Spanky McSmuggerson.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 23, 2010)

Spanky said:


> This was copied from a post I did at the beginning of the season. I like KHayes' predictions about his Pats going 8 - 8 or 7 - 9.
> ---------------------------------------
> Predictions still valid:
> 
> ...



*Hmmmm ... some updates will be in order for the weeks to come NostroSpankMcSmuggerson*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Yes.... we have two weeks of football remaining where anything can happen
> 
> Now Spanks....be nice to Nancy....be thankful for your upcoming pic with Green Cheer....



I am very thankful. I think Nancy is done with betting.......until next year. Or a first round playoff game????

Whaddya say Nancy? Bet???

Nancy's Answer


I just love that short. I can't believe I found it on Youtube.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 23, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Now Spanks....be nice to Nancy....be thankful for your upcoming pic with Green Cheer....



Yeah! Be nice to Nancy. Tony and I have had a rough week. 



Spanky said:


> I vote GREEN and MCNABB! I wouldn't think to wear a gray shirt with NY on the front if I had lost. You'd want big blue with a white NY on the front and maybe BOSS on the back. I kinda like Boss. I like Witten of the Cowboys. And of course I like Celek the most. The East has really good TEs.
> 
> So Green. Do it! :wubu:
> 
> ...



I'll tell you the same thing I tell my preschoolers...You get what you get and you don't get upset. 

Words to live by. 



Spanky said:


> I am very thankful. I think Nancy is done with betting.......until next year. Or a first round playoff game????
> 
> Whaddya say Nancy? Bet???
> 
> ...



BWAH HA HA HA! You're a real riot. 


PS...GO FAVRE AND THE VIKES! I'm your new biggest fan!


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 23, 2010)

For those few Vikings fans...Deflation Day?

http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=4131541


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Christmas, NFL Thread*

View attachment 88585​


----------



## Mathias (Dec 25, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Merry Christmas, NFL Thread*
> 
> View attachment 88585​



I'll put my bitter division rivalry aside for today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 26, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'll put my bitter division rivalry aside for today. Merry Christmas!



Why Mathias... it's never bitter ... just good ole football family fun :happy:
Saves a slices of NY Style Cheesecake for Mathias and the rest of the Eagles faithful .....


----------



## NoWayOut (Dec 26, 2010)

Good lord, Cardinals, can't you do anything right? Pyrrhic victory for them tonight.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 26, 2010)

Can't wait to watch the Giants beat the hell out of the Packers today ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I'll put my bitter division rivalry aside for today. Merry Christmas!



Well said, Mathias! Tis the season and all that! Besides I happen to have a deep affection for my bitter rivals here on the NFL thread!

That being said...I hope the Eagles get CRUSHED today! _That_ would really stuff my stocking!

Merry Christmas, Mathias. :happy:



willowmoon said:


> Can't wait to watch the Giants beat the hell out of the Packers today ....



From your lips to God's ears. I'm praying for a football miracle that the Giants can pull off wins at the next two games and the dreaded Hatchlings blow it big time.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well said, Mathias! Tis the season and all that! Besides I happen to have a deep affection for my bitter rivals here on the NFL thread!
> 
> That being said...I hope the Eagles get CRUSHED today! _That_ would really stuff my stocking!
> 
> ...



Guess I'll have to settle for the packers thrashing the giants today. The snow canceled the game. Whoop dee freaking doo. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't even watch any more. In fact, I stopped watching just after the half. I was listening though but that last interception did me in. I still love my team but I'm disgusted right now...not even Eli puppy dog eyes can soften me now.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 26, 2010)

I really don't know what's funnier, the fact that the Giants are about to lose, the five turnovers, or the fact that they have to stay in Green Bay because of the blizzard.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 26, 2010)

EARMUFFS, NANCY. THIS IS NOT TO YOU. 




willowmoon said:


> Can't wait to watch the Giants beat the hell out of the Packers today ....



I'm sorry...who is beating the hell out of whom?

"What a nightmare for the Giants in Green Bay..."

Eat it, Willow lol.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 26, 2010)

*WTF*    


*
This truly sucks....Assuming another Giant collapse.... I think there might be a house cleaning of sorts. 

*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 27, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> EARMUFFS, NANCY. THIS IS NOT TO YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's my sista!

Ms. Smuggy McSmuggleson. 


You're welcome for having us whip em up, stand em up straight and all so Clay and co. could blow them down. :bow:

Cough cough cough-lin is going down with this ship. 


Nancy, feel the POWER of the green side. Green and gold and green and silver. Green is calling you. Throw on a Packers jersey while yer at it. Zwebby may lub you for longer than life.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Spanky said:


> There's my sista!
> 
> Ms. Smuggy McSmuggleson.
> 
> ...



Well Spanky McSpanks... forthe moment that would be trading bling for bling ... you on the otherhand can't touch such "mythic" jerseys just yet...

*And in other news...*






*Off and Running *


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Can't wait to watch the Giants beat the hell out of the Packers today ....



Wow .... could I possibly have been MORE wrong on this outcome?!?! lol

Looks like last week's collapse with the Eagles carried over to this game. Ugh. 

At least KC won their game and secured the division title, so I have that to be thankful for. 

But still ....


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Spanky said:


> There's my sista!
> 
> Ms. Smuggy McSmuggleson.
> 
> ...




Being smug in the NFL thread is what I do best lol. However, 

Ya'll wouldn't have me any other way


----------



## Spanky (Dec 27, 2010)

I am a HUGE Packers fan next week vs. the Bears. Eagles need two wins and a Bears loss = minimum 2nd Seed. 

And WAY out there, if Atlanta drops two, we have the tie break with them due to the early season whuupin down in the GA Dome. 

Things are good in Eagle-land.......now cue the "blow it up" scene.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd rather wear green and gold over green and silver any day...The trouble is I happen to have green and silver staring at me as we speak. It's calling to me, taunting me. _I *hate* friggin' green!_


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'd rather wear green and gold over green and silver any day...The trouble is I happen to have green and silver staring at me as we speak. It's calling to me, taunting me. _I *hate* friggin' green!_



*W*ell ... one is a glorious Winning Tradition ... the other


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I am a HUGE Packers fan next week vs. the Bears. Eagles need two wins and a Bears loss = minimum 2nd Seed.
> 
> And WAY out there, if Atlanta drops two, we have the tie break with them due to the early season whuupin down in the GA Dome.
> 
> Things are good in Eagle-land.......now cue the "blow it up" scene.



*R*emember this.... Playoffs are a new season and anything can happen....careful what you wish for


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't know which I liked best so you get both. Dept paid in full...

View attachment 88634


View attachment 88635


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I didn't know which I liked best so you get both. Dept paid in full...



Wow ... you are owed major reps for this... - heck you even managed to crack a smile under that ....that....tee shirt

*
I have not forgotten my debt either --- will post my pic soon

*


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my god, you look SO ADORABLE with that little "I fucking hate this, but I am doing it anyway, SPANKY" look on your face.

Those will totally be going in the super secret NFL girls folder on Spanks' computer.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 27, 2010)

lol Thanks Tony and Bellz. You should see the outtakes. The McNabb shirt was so small which is why I'm holding it down lol. Not that you can tell from the pic but the gray one actually made my boobs look big. Lmao.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> lol Thanks Tony and Bellz. You should see the outtakes. The McNabb shirt was so small which is why I'm holding it down lol. Not that you can tell from the pic but the gray one actually made my boobs look big. Lmao.



*All that is needed is some more pic of you in Giants gear - have to clean the palate.... *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 28, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Oh my god, you look SO ADORABLE with that little "I fucking hate this, but I am doing it anyway, SPANKY" look on your face.



Oh, you could tell? I was gritting my teeth but I was hoping it looked like a "good sport" smile. LOL



tonynyc said:


> *All that is needed is some more pic of you in Giants gear - have to clean the palate.... *



Maybe when this crazy season is over we should all don our teams colors, shirts, or jerseys and post pics? A nice way to wrap up the 2010 thread, hmm? No bets, no pressure...just team pride. Whaddy'all think?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 28, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I didn't know which I liked best so you get both. Dept paid in full...
> 
> View attachment 88634
> 
> ...



Spanky is very happy! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

You are an honorable woman of your word. 

And you are helping the Giants fans' average, believe me!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 28, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh, you could tell? I was gritting my teeth but I was hoping it looked like a "good sport" smile. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe when this crazy season is over we should all don our teams colors, shirts, or jerseys and post pics? A nice way to wrap up the 2010 thread, hmm? No bets, no pressure...just team pride. Whaddy'all think?



*T*hat would be a wonderful idea- especially after the SuperBowl :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn it...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 29, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 29, 2010)

Nancy you look so cute in those shirts. I hope they didn't burn your skin too much!

I am NOW just getting to a computer after 2 AMAZING games my Bears had! I think we might actually have a chance against the chessedoodles on Sunday! What a win that would be!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 29, 2010)

One more meaningless game then bring on the Colts in the AFC Semi-finals.....can the injury riddled Colts survive the usual January cold or will the Patriots once again prevail at home to advance to the AFC Championship game?

We'll find out in 3 weeks


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 29, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> One more meaningless game then bring on the Colts in the AFC Semi-finals.....can the injury riddled Colts survive the usual January cold or will the Patriots once again prevail at home to advance to the AFC Championship game?
> 
> We'll find out in 3 weeks



Wow you give the ponies more credit then they deserve!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay! 

I GIVE UP! 

Nancy has to take down the pics with her in an Eagles jersey. 

The Giant choking is rubbing off on my Eagles. 

Ugh.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 29, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay!
> 
> I GIVE UP!
> 
> ...



If you insist...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

Spanky said:


> Okay!
> 
> I GIVE UP!
> 
> ...



Choking.... you have Dallas in your sights... and you have to wonder if Vick sits this one out to heal - He's been taking some hits -


----------



## Spanky (Dec 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Choking.... you have Dallas in your sights... and you have to wonder if Vick sits this one out to heal - He's been taking some hits -



I think the going prediction is as follows.

1. Vick sits (game doesn't much matter)
2. Packers beat Bears 
3. Packers @ Eagles (Packers have never beaten the Eagles in the playoffs going back and including Vince Lombardi) nut they have shown that they can beat them in South Philly when Kolb is QB. 
4. Giants get GREAT, I mean SUPER AWESOME tee times in South Florida.
5. Dodge starts looking for a job.
6. Coughlin starts looking for a job.
7. Bill Parcells comes back to lead the Jints in 2011. 
8. Nancy throws a big party in the NFL 2007 Thread after the Eagles go down in Chicago a week later. 

My head hurts.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

Spanky said:


> I think the going prediction is as follows.
> 
> 1. Vick sits (game doesn't much matter)
> 2. Packers beat Bears
> ...



*You know there's two sides to every story * ... 


1. Vick plays (See Big Stars and Pooches after the game)
2. Bears beat Packers .... *sorry MsZwebs* 
3. Giants @ Eagles (3rd time not a charm )
4. Iggles get well earned vacation... 

5. Andy has flashbacks ... decides to enter the Pass,Punt and Kick Competition and wins...

6. Andy starts looking for a job. Hope to become the Assistant to Rex Ryan.

7. Rich Clueless Kotite and Ray Handley come out of retirement to lead the Iggles back to basement glory in 2011. 

8. Spanks tries to sneak into the Bling party ... has to avoid the Cute St. Bernard guarding the door...

*Spanks Headache is all better now*


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 30, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *You know there's two sides to every story * ...
> 
> 
> 2. Bears beat Packers .... *sorry MsZwebs*



I like your side better


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Wow you give the ponies more credit then they deserve!



Well they're going to get a home game either against the Jets or Ravens and I don't see either of them beating Indy...*shrugs*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 30, 2010)

Eli Manning, Giants players back coach Tom Coughlin, but he still needs win over Redskins to be safe

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f..._he_still_needs_win_over_r.html#ixzz19bhKoLZa

My head was spinning a little bit after reading this. My thoughts are thus...

1. Sorry but I just couldn't root for the Eagles against the Vikes...It might have benefited us but it left a bad taste in my mouth. Couldn't do it. 

2. It's not Coughlin's fault but the blame lands on him. I don't want him to go but changes need to be made. I'm afraid the first change might be him...Especially if they don't play well against the Skins.

3. The Bears need to win for the Giants sake but not really for their own. Go Bears...Pretty please???

4. If the Bears lose I'll be disappointed but in all honesty we didn't earn it. I won't complain if we get to go on because I love my team but from that point on they better work their asses off...not necessarily for the wins but to prove they deserve to be there.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 30, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Eli Manning, Giants players back coach Tom Coughlin, but he still needs win over Redskins to be safe
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f..._he_still_needs_win_over_r.html#ixzz19bhKoLZa
> 
> ...



Tony did seem to ASSUME an easy win over the Skins. Heh. Right. 

I just don't see the Pack losing to the Bears this week. The Bears do not need the win. The chances of Atlanta losing to Carolina (2-13) are small. Not that the Bears, fully engaged can't win, but with Rodgers, the Pack are formidable and I would not look forward to playing them in Philly. 

I also think the Bears, being as healthy as they are, should be the pre-playoff faves to go to the SB. 

But if we get the Giants again in Philly, well, all Mr. T has to say is......

Fools!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 30, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Eli Manning, Giants players back coach Tom Coughlin, but he still needs win over Redskins to be safe
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f..._he_still_needs_win_over_r.html#ixzz19bhKoLZa
> 
> ...




Thing about Coughlin is that he was able to get that SB win - 4 years into his tenure as a Coach. You would think that this would make him a made man in town. The consensus is split amongst the folks that call into the talk radio shows here (WFAN)... He has proven to be a winning coach - granted *if* they win on Sunday thats 10 games.... - The only drawback is his age and if he wants to continue .... 






Spanky said:


> *Tony did seem to ASSUME an easy win over the Skins. Heh. Right. *I just don't see the Pack losing to the Bears this week. The Bears do not need the win. The chances of Atlanta losing to Carolina (2-13) are small. Not that the Bears, fully engaged can't win, but with Rodgers, the Pack are formidable and I would not look forward to playing them in Philly.
> 
> I also think the Bears, being as healthy as they are, should be the pre-playoff faves to go to the SB.
> 
> ...



Biggest challenge is keeping the team in one piece after Dallas this Sunday. Vick took some real nasty hits in the last game.

As for the Giants... this is going to be a tough game really cannot assume anything at this point- hoping for a win 

It would be awesome - I can see the hype ... Spanks may dye his hair blue for the game ....but, if it's the Packers also a very tough game. It's just that unknown as to which team shows up for the playoffs.... With the exception of the NFC West winner .... most of the other teams are pretty close...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2011)

Da Bears and the Giants are both playing at 4:15pm (same time zone?). It's going to be a nerve wracking Sunday!


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 1, 2011)

Not the most exciting season for me. I've Been following the vikings since around 1994. I even got a vikings logo tatted on me in 2005. I sorta regret that now. only cause im not really into tats at all anymore. But this season has been a disaster. can't wait for oldman favre to be out and to move on with the future.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> Not the most exciting season for me. I've Been following the vikings since around 1994. I even got a vikings logo tatted on me in 2005. I sorta regret that now. only cause im not really into tats at all anymore. But this season has been a disaster. can't wait for oldman favre to be out and to move on with the future.



I'm sure they will have a season in the future where you will be proud to boast their logo on your flesh. 

Speaking of which....team logo tats pictures are required of all newbs to this thread.



What?!?!? That's not a rule???? My bad...
:happy:


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 2, 2011)

lol ok here it is. And not caring for the tat anymore has nothing to do with how well the vikings are playing. I'v had it for 5 years and they have been up and down during that time. I told myself if they ever win the superbowl id get it colored in. Even if they did win it somehow not sure if id go through with that now. I dont plan on getting any more tats.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 2, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> Not the most exciting season for me. I've Been following the vikings since around 1994. I even got a vikings logo tatted on me in 2005. I sorta regret that now. only cause im not really into tats at all anymore. But this season has been a disaster. can't wait for oldman favre to be out and to move on with the future.



I'm guessing the Vikes will make a run at McNabb in the offseason, even with the ridiculous contract that he has with the 'Skins. Sounds like he wants out, and OUT in a hurry.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've heard that he may join the arizona cardinals. who knows though. I don't like mcnabb. and i hate brett favre so I dont wanna deal with another old qb I dont like. I guess if we are winning it wont matter but Joe webb looks like he may be legit. I say we try to get carson palmer or something.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 2, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Da Bears and the Giants are both playing at 4:15pm (same time zone?). It's going to be a nerve wracking Sunday!



Yeah and so are the Colts which means I have to drag my butt out to a sports bar so I can watch the game...on MUTE! While all the Colts players get to hear the game! I hate that they block the other networks when the Colts play.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2011)

Mmmm.

What a fitting ending.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh COME ON!! Are you kidding me Eagles?!  Kolb's a bum! Why the hell didn't he pass the ball on the 4th down instead of kicking a field goal?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah well....

There's always next season.....





:really sad:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> lol ok here it is. And not caring for the tat anymore has nothing to do with how well the vikings are playing. I'v had it for 5 years and they have been up and down during that time. I told myself if they ever win the superbowl id get it colored in. Even if they did win it somehow not sure if id go through with that now. I dont plan on getting any more tats.



LOL You're a good sport for posting. Thanks and welcome to the NFL thread.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 2, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> What a fitting ending.



Yes your cheesedoodles got in! Good luck against the Eagles!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 2, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Yes your cheesedoodles got in! Good luck against the Eagles!



We better win. I got a dozen gourmet cupcakes riding on it


----------



## boxes (Jan 3, 2011)

When my grandkids ask me where I was when the Seahawks became the first team with a losing record to win its division and reach the playoffs, I'll tell 'em I was there... at Olympia Pizza drinking beer and watching on TV.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 3, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Okay, if I HAVE to help. Here is a Brent Celek Jersey. He caught that first pass in the fourth quarter for about 65 yards and a TD.
> 
> ...



*W*ell... I have come to honor a Bet and since the lovely Nancy was first to post a picture with an Eagles Tee Shirt and jersey... here is my humble contribution....


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 3, 2011)

I like how you put the shades on so no one knows its you


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 3, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I like how you put the shades on so no one knows its you



They will know it's me ... I was crying on the insides   

*A*nd.... * Go Packers !!!!* give Vick and Company an early vacation


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell... I have come to honor a Bet and since the lovely Nancy was first to post a picture with an Eagles Tee Shirt and jersey... here is my humble contribution....



Well done, Tony. Now that it's out of the way you can breathe easy. Your expression....priceless. 

:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping for a rematch of Superbowl 42. 

As it is, I have to settle for a rematch against Baltimore in 2 weeks.

Yes that's right, I'm giving Kansas City and New York absolutely no chance to win their games.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 4, 2011)

Predictions...

*New Orleans Saints at Seattle Seahawks* ~ Saints
*New York Jets at Indianapolis Colts* ~ I have no idea but if I'm forced to choose I'll say that Colts
*Baltimore Ravens at Kansas City Chiefs* ~ Ravens
*Green Bay Packers at Philadelphia Eagles* ~ Packers because good Lord above the Eagles need to be decimated.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 5, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell... I have come to honor a Bet and since the lovely Nancy was first to post a picture with an Eagles Tee Shirt and jersey... here is my humble contribution....



Those are some kickass shades!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 5, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Predictions...
> 
> *New Orleans Saints at Seattle Seahawks* ~ Saints
> *New York Jets at Indianapolis Colts* ~ I have no idea but if I'm forced to choose I'll say that Colts
> ...



Nancy: love the predictions - all that was missing were the smiley faces



KHayes666 said:


> Damn, I was hoping for a rematch of Superbowl 42.
> 
> As it is, I have to settle for a rematch against Baltimore in 2 weeks.
> 
> Yes that's right, I'm giving Kansas City and New York absolutely no chance to win their games.



It will be interesting to see what happens after this week... 



Mathias said:


> Those are some kickass shades!



Thanks .. makes up for the sad ending


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2011)

My predictions for this weekend.

1. Colts
2. Ravens
3. Saints
4. Well, DUH. 
5. Giants* 
6. Giants**
7. Nancy***
8. Tony****
9. Zwebby %$^&&^*@
















* Which NFC East team with a 10 - 6 record will be reliving their 3 Superbowl victories?

** Top ranked NFL defense in "closest to the pin" on the golf course. 

*** Who will be hosting an off-season thread warming party over at the NFL 2007 Thread?

**** Who will be getting a full outside and inside cleansing after posting THAT picture earlier this week? 

%$^&&^*@ Who will be hoping for FOURTH AND 26 revenge at the Linc this Sunday? 

And remember......the Eagles are the only team the Packers have faced and never beaten in the playoffs. That includes Vinny-baby. So good luck!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 6, 2011)

Spanky said:


> *Correct *predictions for this weekend.
> 
> 1. *JETS*
> 2. Ravens
> ...



*B*y the way... along with the 2007 Party we may also have a BLING BASH... :happy:






*And Spanks... don't even think of sneaking into the Bling Bash just yet... these Gatekeepers may have something to say about that *







* A Cup of Coffee and these wonderful Cupcakes was the cure to get over that Tee Shirt Nightmare *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 6, 2011)

Spanky said:


> *** Who will be hosting an off-season thread warming party over at the NFL 2007 Thread?



Think of it as a pre-bash to the Giants Super Bowl win of 2011. 


Hey, how come you're not trying to goad Zwebs into a bet, Smuggy? If you're feeling so confident where's the heckling and the prodding and the "I-double-dog-dare-ya's"??? Hmm??? Maybe not so confident after all?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


>



We will be serving these at the pre-Giants Super Bowl 2011 win party. To be held in the 2007 NFL Thread. BYOB and wear blue!


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the NFC playoffs this season. I really dislike 4 out of the 6 teams. I would love to see seattle upset the saints... I actually picked a Falcons vs Pats superbowl in my preseason pick back in august. Gotta stick with that for sure. 
Picks for wildcard games:
Saints over Seahawks
Packers over Eagles
Colts over Jets
Ravens over Cheifs


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Think of it as a pre-bash to the Giants Super Bowl win of 2011.
> 
> 
> Hey, how come you're not trying to goad Zwebs into a bet, Smuggy? If you're feeling so confident where's the heckling and the prodding and the "I-double-dog-dare-ya's"??? Hmm??? Maybe not so confident after all?



I only have betting eyes for you. :batting:

Zwebby does not have a good record with me either. Especially when she helps take bets on the Giants for you. 

Actually, I think the Packers have a great shot at beating the Eagles. The match-ups are right for a slight upset. I am not totally buying what Andy is selling this year. 

Who are the Giants playing this week? Hmmmmmmm. <scans paper>



And remember..........kick it to DeSean, Mr. Dodge, kick it do DeSean.


----------



## J34 (Jan 7, 2011)

Lets go JETS!!! 

It is Peyton Manning, but he has looked mortal this year, and without Collie and Clark. If Sanchez can play a decent game, and the run game plows through their D-line we have a chance to win.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell... I have come to honor a Bet and since the lovely Nancy was first to post a picture with an Eagles Tee Shirt and jersey... here is my humble contribution....


Looking good Tony! I think that shirt is a keeper. Now you just need one of these to get you back and forth to the gym...







NancyGirl74 said:


> Well done, Tony. Now that it's out of the way you can breathe easy. Your expression....priceless.
> 
> :bow:



That's his game face Nancy! Go Iggles!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Looking good Tony! I think that shirt is a keeper. Now you just need one of these to get you back and forth to the gym...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gad, that is great. 

Bet next year is a picture of Tony and Nancy together driving that wondrous thing. Nancy driving. Tony looking at a map trying to navigate back to the future in the NFL 2007 thread. 

Bet Nancy?

Nancy's Answer Every Time


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 7, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I only have betting eyes for you. :batting:
> 
> Zwebby does not have a good record with me either. Especially when she helps take bets on the Giants for you.
> 
> ...



Sometimes when you speak this is how I feel...

View attachment 89015


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 7, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> That's his game face Nancy! Go Iggles!





Spanky said:


> Oh Gad, that is great.
> 
> Bet next year is a picture of Tony and Nancy together driving that wondrous thing. Nancy driving. Tony looking at a map trying to navigate back to the future in the NFL 2007 thread.
> 
> ...



OMG! The Packers have to win. HAVE TO! There's just no living with either of you at this point. 
:doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to make sure the bet is properly completed. Here is Tony with the 

EAGLES 

shown the way it is supposed to be shown. 

You Friendly Neighborhood Spankyman 

View attachment tony the right way.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jan 7, 2011)

Seeing Tony in an Eagles shirt is effing priceless. Classy. Very classy. It got me to thinking......

Now that time has passed and Coffin-lin has been re-signed forever, I really, truly want to know about "The Game". 

When did you as a Giants fan think it was over, meaning, when did you think the Giants had it won? 

When did the dread begin? The feeling before the punt? 



As for me, I thought it was lost at the beginning of the 4th quarter. Even after the TE Celek's long touchdown catch for a TD, I still thought it was window dressing. I was thinking about where to get a $%^& Giants jersey. 

After we received the onsides kick and went in, I started to believe. Still doubtful.

After it was tied up, I really thought that if the Giants punted to DeSean there was a great chance for a TD or a FG after a great run back. 



You probably won't answer. Maybe the pain is still too fresh.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone hold my earrings....

*pounce*


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 7, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Someone hold my earrings....
> 
> *pounce*



Girl...I gotchu.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Also, I'm not sure if I should be offended that Spanks only has betting eyes for you, Nance.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 8, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Looking good Tony! I think that shirt is a keeper. Now you just need one of these to get *you back and forth to the gym...[/*COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Where the hell is the pickle juice or did u sneaky Eagles fans guzzle it all for yourselves... and the CheeseSteaks* 



Spanky said:


> Oh Gad, that is great.
> 
> Bet next year is a picture of Tony and Nancy together driving that wondrous thing. Nancy driving. Tony looking at a map trying to navigate back to the future in the NFL 2007 thread.
> 
> ...



*Don't worry about that ... we will have another bet.... *



Spanky said:


> Just to make sure the bet is properly completed. Here is Tony with the
> 
> EAGLES
> 
> ...



*W*ell Spanks.. I knew you would be helpful... 




mszwebs said:


> Also, I'm not sure if I should be offended that Spanks only has betting eyes for you, Nance.



* MsZwebs - Please restore order in the NFL Dims Universe... we await your answer on Sunday *







*
See the cute pooches... the one in the middle has the "Iggle" Gene and is still trying to sneak into the Bling Party 
*

*
No Bling Sancks for you Iggles Pooch 
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Girl...I gotchu.



I'm about to go Jerzey on his ass. 



mszwebs said:


> Also, I'm not sure if I should be offended that Spanks only has betting eyes for you, Nance.



LOL Because he knows a sucker when he sees one. And yes I will likely bet again. _BUT_ once I win just one stinkin' bet I shall retire forever...

Just like Bret Favre. 




tonynyc said:


> * MsZwebs - Please restore order in the NFL Dims Universe... we await your answer on Sunday *



If the Packers don't win the whole NFL Dims Universe is going to tilt on it's axis. At least for a little while...'Cause you know the Eagles can't _keep_ winning. 

*Laughs a the very idea*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow...Yay for the underdogs. Two very good games. Good times. Are the Packers the underdogs? Go Pack!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2011)

To my Iggles buddies ... restless night and fun day awaits :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 9, 2011)

Am I upset the Saints lost? A little. But then I remember that we made it to the playoffs. Not many teams had that chance this year. We just have to try harder next year!

But some good came from this. Now the bandwagon fans are starting to show their true colors. lol


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2011)

Yesterday was particularly awesome to see Peyton Manning & the Colts lose. Nice early exit -- love it!

Now I can only hope the Chiefs beat the Ravens today, especially with the game being at Arrowhead. And as much as I am certainly not an Eagles fan, I really hope that the Packers collapse.  

Gotta admit though, so far the wild card weekend has been off to an interesting start ...


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> Yesterday was particularly awesome to see Peyton Manning & the Colts lose. Nice early exit -- love it!
> 
> Now I can only hope the Chiefs beat the Ravens today, especially with the game being at Arrowhead. And as much as I am certainly not an Eagles fan, I really hope that the Packers collapse.
> 
> Gotta admit though, so far the wild card weekend has been off to an interesting start ...



Do you hate the Packers because you live in Green Bay or do you have an actual reason, like their team bus ran over your dog?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 9, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Do you hate the Packers because you live in Green Bay or do you have an actual reason, like their team bus ran over your dog?



bwahaha!! I have to concur with a friend here..."Packers? Boo....no packers. Cheese is good, but it only belongs on burgers and certain pastas. On plates...not in "bowls""


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> bwahaha!! I have to concur with a friend here..."Packers? Boo....no packers. Cheese is good, but it only belongs on burgers and certain pastas. On plates...not in "bowls""



Actually, cheese does NOT belong on burgers.

However, I digress. 

You are wrong about everything else too.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 9, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, cheese does NOT belong on burgers.
> 
> However, I digress.
> 
> You are wrong about everything else too.



Wellllll now.. We know what opinions are like, now don't we?


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Wellllll now.. We know what opinions are like, now don't we?




lol in My thread, yes we do.

Actually, i just really hate cheeseburgers with everything that is in me.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 9, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> lol in My thread, yes we do.
> 
> Actually, i just really hate cheeseburgers with everything that is in me.



Aww...I hate burgers without cheese. It just doesn't feel 'complete' lol However, I do hate tomatoes. With a passion. And to some, a burger isn't complete without that, so LOL


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 9, 2011)

Go Packers!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

*And all is right in the world, for 1 more week. *


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2011)

There's our killer baseball line up to look forward to I suppose... 



:really sad:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 9, 2011)

pages and pages of nfc east talk and now it's but a distant memory. 

*pours out some beer for my dead homies*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 9, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> *And all is right in the world, for 1 more week. *



Unlike some people we know I will not be smug and rub their nose in the fact that their team _*LOST*_. I will just say, "Well, played Packers and...."




Neener! Neener!    Eagles! See you on the links! Wah ha ha haaaaaaaaa 


PS...I have a new NFL crush. Clay Matthews. Not because I'm suddenly a Packers fan (just for today) but because he's quite purdy. :blush:


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

furious styles said:


> pages and pages of nfc east talk and now it's but a distant memory.
> 
> *pours out some beer for my dead homies*



Perhaps if you poured the Pepsi Maxx out for them, no one would have to drink it.



NancyGirl74 said:


> Unlike some people we know I will not be smug and rub their nose in the fact that their team _*LOST*_. I will just say, "Well, played Packers and...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clay Matthews IS pretty lovely. My defensive crush, besides Clay, is Desmond Bishop. MMMMM.

And on a more serious note, WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME A SINGLE GB PLAYER RUSHED FOR MORE THAN 100 YARDS??

I have been all about James Starks since the first time he played, and I'm glad he's finding his stride. Just when we need it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Unlike some people we know I will not be smug and rub their nose in the fact that their team _*LOST*_. I will just say, "Well, played Packers and...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...














*Time to drink the bubbly  might be 50 years old but, the streak lives on*


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2011)

Feeling a little like this. 

Ricky Roma

*cawtion, strong langwich, yous all. 



Actually, the result is about where I thought it would be. Said it before. Wasn't buying what Andy was selling this year. Not after that beating by the Vikings. 


<runs off to think up fun stuff for Nancy and Tony to do next year, la la la la dum dee dumm>


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2011)

My condolences to Mathias, Daddyoh, and Spanky. There was a brief, itty bitty, teeny tiny moment for a split second when I saw Vick looking dejected and ruined right after the loss when sympathy slipped out of me. Don't be alarmed! I quickly picked it back up, sanitized it and put it to better use elsewhere. Still, I know what it is to be broken hearted by a football game...(Gee, I do believe it was your team that cause most of my heart break this season) so I can relate in that sense....

Forgive me but I must now claim the name Smuggy McSmuggleson. Maybe change it up to Smuggleena or Smugglette? Spanky, you are now Cranky McPottymouth...after such a link. *tisk*

PS...Next year Spanks is going down! The betting streak ends and I will be proclaimed victorious! *que maniacal laughter*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My condolences to Mathias, Daddyoh, and Spanky. There was a brief, itty bitty, teeny tiny moment for a split second when I saw Vick looking dejected and ruined right after the loss when sympathy slipped out of me. Don't be alarmed! I quickly picked it back up, sanitized it and put it to better use elsewhere. Still, I know what it is to be broken hearted by a football game...(Gee, I do believe it was your team that cause most of my heart break this season) so I can relate in that sense....
> 
> Forgive me but I must now claim the name Smuggy McSmuggleson. Maybe change it up to Smuggleena or Smugglette? Spanky, you are now Cranky McPottymouth...after such a link. *tisk*
> 
> PS...Next year Spanks is going down! The betting streak ends and I will be proclaimed victorious! *que maniacal laughter*



The only thing that makes me feel good about this is that Tommy Turtle and the Gnats were home watching. I notice that most of the "Eagles Suck" comments come from fans of teams who sucked worse


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2011)

furious styles said:


> pages and pages of nfc east talk and now it's but a distant memory.
> 
> *pours out some beer for my dead homies*




All the work we do to get wonderful pics of Nancy in a too tight Eagles jersey? 

We have to find you a Chiefs fan, or a Chargers fan or Broncos fan to get it on with. 

Thanks for the beer. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> My condolences to Mathias, Daddyoh, and Spanky. There was a brief, itty bitty, teeny tiny moment for a split second when I saw Vick looking dejected and ruined right after the loss when sympathy slipped out of me. Don't be alarmed! I quickly picked it back up, sanitized it and put it to better use elsewhere. Still, I know what it is to be broken hearted by a football game...(Gee, I do believe it was your team that cause most of my heart break this season) so I can relate in that sense....
> 
> Forgive me but I must now claim the name Smuggy McSmuggleson. Maybe change it up to Smuggleena or Smugglette? Spanky, you are now Cranky McPottymouth...after such a link. *tisk*
> 
> PS...Next year Spanks is going down! The betting streak ends and I will be proclaimed victorious! *que maniacal laughter*





I am not apologizing for how I felt. It is the Philly oozing out. Sometimes it comes out through the mouth of Al Pacino. And it feel just right.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> PS...Next year Spanks is going down! The betting streak ends and I will be proclaimed victorious! *que maniacal laughter*



Heh heh. I think I have an identical post script from the NFL 2009 Thread from the same person.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking forward to righting the embarrassment that was shown by the Bears during the season against the Seahawks.

WE CAN DOOOOO IIIIITTTT!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmmm...I don't know who I'm picking for that game. Should be a good one. The Seahawks are fired up.

One thing is fo sho, I want the Jets to _spank_ the Pats...spank 'em hard and send them to bed crying.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Do you hate the Packers because you live in Green Bay or do you have an actual reason, like their team bus ran over your dog?



Not sure, actually. Kinda like my aversion when it comes to Nicholas Cage & John Travolta ... anytime I see a film with them in it, I just go "ugh." Same thing goes for the Packers. 

I'll say this though, I am impressed by Aaron Rodgers' quarterback skills but I think his charisma is severely lacking. Bad roll of the 20-sided die, I suppose.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Predictions...
> 
> *New Orleans Saints at Seattle Seahawks* ~ Saints
> *New York Jets at Indianapolis Colts* ~ I have no idea but if I'm forced to choose I'll say that Colts
> ...



Well, I only got two out of four right last time. Lets see if I do better this time around. 

Predictions...

*Baltimore vs Pittsburgh* ~ Baltimore
*New York Jets vs New England* ~ Jets because they need to take out the Pats! Sorry, Kev but you're Brady Bunch gotta go. 
*Green Bay vs Atlanta* ~ I have no idea. I'm just going to guess Atlanta. 
*Seattle vs Chicago* ~ Chicago because it's a family thang but I wouldn't be disappointed if the Seahawks took it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2011)

*subscribes*


----------



## danny007 (Jan 13, 2011)

My picks for the week are: 

NFC
Green Bay over Atlanta
Seattle over Chicago

AFC
Pittsburgh over Baltimore
N.E. over the Jets


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 13, 2011)

my picks for this weekend: Steelers, Pats, Bears, Falcons.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2011)

*My Picks......*

NFC
*Green* Bay over Atlanta
*Chicago* over Seattle

*** sets up a classic battle with two long time franchises...

*** the sponsors would faint if it was Seattle vs. Atlanta 

AFC
*Pittsburgh* over Baltimore
*Jets*over N.E.

*** would love to see the Jets win;but, it's going to be tough !!!!!

__________________


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> *subscribes*



Welcome to the scrum


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> *subscribes*



Lilly, you know I adore you. You are a beautiful, talented, intelligent woman. It's an honor to know you......

But the Pats must be annihilated.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL! I forgot how much fun this thread was.  Now where's that Patriots avatar. I think I still have it around here somewhere.....

I will be on the road traveling during the game.  As fate would have it I will be in NYC! lol I've thought or wearing my Patriots hoodie but friends have strongly advised against it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL! I forgot how much fun this thread was.  Now where's that Patriots avatar. I think I still have it around here somewhere.....
> 
> I will be on the road traveling during the game.  As fate would have it I will be in NYC! lol I've thought or wearing my Patriots hoodie but friends have strongly advised against it.



Shouldn't be a problem.. I often see plenty of Patriot fans in town... NYC really depends where you go..It's a split though between the Jets and Giants ... There is even a Bar in the area for Patriot fans


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 13, 2011)

In the entire history of the nfl . When a team beat their oppent in the regular season by double digits and faced them again in the playoffs...Same kinda result 100% of the time. I dont think thats gonna change this year. I'd be suprised if the jets could even hang around.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> In the entire history of the nfl . When a team beat their oppent in the regular season by double digits and faced them again in the playoffs...Same kinda result 100% of the time. I dont think thats gonna change this year. I'd be suprised if the jets could even hang around.



Then it's time for a change.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 14, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> In the entire history of the nfl . When a team beat their oppent in the regular season by double digits and faced them again in the playoffs...Same kinda result 100% of the time. I dont think thats gonna change this year. I'd be suprised if the jets could even hang around.



It's been a strange season... as a few radio sports commentators mentioned...
with the exception of the SeaHawks (No offense Hawks fans);but, anyone one of the teams has a good chance of beating NE ...

But I stand corrected.. look at Az- a franchise with a checkered History gave one exciting SB... 



NancyGirl74 said:


> Then it's time for a change.



Would be nice and I hope for a heck of a game this weekend- in fact all of the Divisional matchups look pretty good


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> In the entire history of the nfl . When a team beat their oppent in the regular season by double digits and faced them again in the playoffs...Same kinda result 100% of the time. I dont think thats gonna change this year. I'd be suprised if the jets could even hang around.



I don't know too much about that. In the last game, the Jets didn't even show up. The Jets's quarterback got sacked pretty early in the game and word on the street is that he was injured in that scuffle much worse than he let on. It really affected his game but he refused to let anyone touch him too long to examine him closely. The Jets threw that game away. I can't imagine that they would make the same mistake twice.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think the Pats have a game on their hands with the Jets. I don't know if they can pull it off but I'm rooting for Jets all the way. If they win maybe they'll finally get their own stadium.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 14, 2011)

This is more than just a game Sunday for me. Forget the trash talking, forget records, forget Tom Brady, forget everything really.

My grandmother passed away last Sunday and one of the only things my father and I have in common (besides being very conservative republicans) is sports. We watched many a Patriot playoff game over the years and this coming Sunday will have a lot more meaning. We don't always talk to one another because of scheduling conflicts, but watching a Patriots win as father and son will ease the pain of our loss.

Sorry Jet fans, but this one's personal.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 14, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> *subscribes*



Welcome Lilly!

My picks
Green Bay
Chicago- who will then lose to Green Bay
New England
Baltimore- who will then lose to N.E.

I really don't think there is a team in the playoffs that can beat the Patriots, much as I hate to admit it. I'd really like to see Green Bay win it, but I just don't think it will happen.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 14, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> This is more than just a game Sunday for me. Forget the trash talking, forget records, forget Tom Brady, forget everything really.
> 
> My grandmother passed away last Sunday and one of the only things my father and I have in common (besides being very conservative republicans) is sports. We watched many a Patriot playoff game over the years and this coming Sunday will have a lot more meaning. We don't always talk to one another because of scheduling conflicts, but watching a Patriots win as father and son will ease the pain of our loss.
> 
> Sorry Jet fans, but this one's personal.



Kevin. Sorry for your loss... as for the game bring it on... this should be a good one



daddyoh70 said:


> Welcome Lilly!
> 
> My picks
> Green Bay
> ...



On paper NE does look unbeatable -but... we shall see this weekend


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 14, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Welcome Lilly!
> 
> My picks
> Green Bay
> ...



I hope you're right. I really like --as in admire & enjoy-- the style of football that both the Pats & the Packers play. The Ps vs the Ps is a really classic superbowl matchup in many ways. 

But personally i expect the Packers will be the closest thing to a difficult game for Atlanta, who are going to win it all. Falcons have been under the radar all season while large market teams, often perennial playoff teams & former champs (eg Colts, Bears, Giants, Eagles, Cowboys, Steelers, Pats, Jets, & those awesome Packers) hog the spotlight. In my area Falcons were only televised once. I think this playoff run will change that (...unless the Packers really do stop them in which case i'll be very happy to see the Packers go as far as possible). Can the Packers win on the Falcons' home turf? While i may _*wish *_it were possible (that is, my heart says YES), common sense doesn't think so (my head sadly says NO). Too bad that a game this early has to knock out one of the best remaining teams.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 14, 2011)

GTAFA said:


> I hope you're right. I really like --as in admire & enjoy-- the style of football that both the Pats & the Packers play. The Ps vs the Ps is a really classic superbowl matchup in many ways.
> 
> But personally i expect the Packers will be the closest thing to a difficult game for Atlanta, who are going to win it all. Falcons have been under the radar all season while large market teams, often perennial playoff teams & former champs (eg Colts, Bears, Giants, Eagles, Cowboys, Steelers, Pats, Jets, & those awesome Packers) hog the spotlight. In my area Falcons were only televised once. I think this playoff run will change that (...unless the Packers really do stop them in which case i'll be very happy to see the Packers go as far as possible). Can the Packers win on the Falcons' home turf? While i may _*wish *_it were possible (that is, my heart says YES), common sense doesn't think so (my head sadly says NO). Too bad that a game this early has to knock out one of the best remaining teams.



It's hard to gauge. I think the Pack is re-establishing their running game, though it's hard to tell because they were playing the Eagles. (Sorry Spank, can't hold it in sometimes). I like what I've seen in Aaron Rogers and the Packers defense. It should be interesting.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 15, 2011)

I gotta admit, this is pretty damn cool. 

View attachment rotj.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd like to remind everyone that the Pats are NOT unbeatable by an underdog team. Come we me and harken back to a little game called *Super Bowl 2007*....

*Que 80s flashback wavy lines and colors*

View attachment 89233


The Jets totally have a shot at this. No one is unbeatable...Not even the Patriots. 






PS...Kev, I'm sorry for your loss. I get how you feel. The reason why the 2007 win is so important to me is not just because I love my team...it was personal for me too. Football is like that. Win or lose it provides some great memories.


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got a text from my very good friend. Saying he's in Atlanta this weekend and is going to the Falcons Packers game. I'm seriously jealous lol.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 15, 2011)

Eagles take step in the right direction...
McDermott Relieved of Duties
I never thought Opie was the right man for the job. Hopefully we can get someone to teach our defense how to work in the red zone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

This going to be an _interesting_ game for the Packers. 
'Sall I got to say.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a good time for Birds, huh?


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 16, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not a good time for Birds, huh?



Is that a bad omen for the Seahawks & the Jets (who sort of fly like birds)?

Wow the Packers looked unstoppable today!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not a good time for Birds, huh?





GTAFA said:


> Is that a bad omen for the Seahawks & the Jets (who sort of fly like birds)?
> 
> Wow the Packers looked unstoppable today!



Wow is right. I thought it was going to be a close game early on, but Holy Shit. Packers=Bird Killers... I hope they can keep up this kind of play and prove me wrong about the Pats.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 16, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow is right. I thought it was going to be a close game early on, but Holy Shit. Packers=Bird Killers... I hope they can keep up this kind of play and prove me wrong about the Pats.


I have to admit, I thought we were going to get just _dominated_ over. But Jesus Christ! They really brought their A-Game last night! :shocked:

I got to admit, I was so psyched I called everyone I knew who was a Packers fan and was like "DIDYOUWATCHTHEGAME? OMFG"


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 16, 2011)

You win Tony.....


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You win Tony.....



Heck of game... huge victory for the Jets. Pats almost pulled it off- this is a first for the modern era as no team has beaten both (Indy and The Pats) back-to-back...


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 16, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Wow is right. I thought it was going to be a close game early on, but Holy Shit. Packers=Bird Killers... I hope they can keep up this kind of play and prove me wrong about the Pats.



Seems like our 'AFC' counterparts have done well...How is the Philadelphia press responding to the Pittsburgh


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Heck of game... huge victory for the Jets. Pats almost pulled it off- this is a first for the modern era as no team has beaten both (Indy and The Pats) back-to-back...



When was the last time that the 6th seed in either division knocked out the number 1, much less in BOTH.

It's 6th seed against 2nd in both divisions.

What would be REALLY cool (Katie, earmuffs) is if both teams to go to the Super Bowl were the 6th seed lol.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Seems like our 'AFC' counterparts have done well...How is the Philadelphia press responding to the Pittsburgh



Yes they have. Philly press is to busy trying to figure out who is going to run our defense :doh:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 16, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> When was the last time that the 6th seed in either division knocked out the number 1, much less in BOTH.
> 
> It's 6th seed against 2nd in both divisions.
> 
> What would be REALLY cool (Katie, earmuffs) is if both teams to go to the Super Bowl were the 6th seed lol.



NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!! Sunday's game will be a repeat from 70 years ago! A Bears victory!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> NOT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!! Sunday's game will be a repeat from 70 years ago! A Bears victory!





Yeah. No.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2011)

So are Indy and Zwebby gonna bet? No? Yeah, these games happen once a CENTURY. 1941 was the last one? 

If you need help on a bet, call Nancy, she is a virtual billboard of fun stuff. 


@Tony. Growing up, when Pittsburgh was winning Superbowls, it could have been a city in California. It matters ZERO to an Eagles fan if another team from PA wins the SB. NY fans seem more than happy to kick the Jints to the curb and root for the Jets. But not in PA.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hush, Spanky. They should only make a bet if YOU participate. There is room on your tush for "I heart ____". Just sayin'.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Spanks.

Coldy is coming to visit me for my birthday, the weekend of the 29th. 

For a moment, I actually contemplated taking her up to Lambeau, letting her take pictures and turning around to come back to WW for my party lol.

I'm just glad that my party is on Pro Bowl weekend, so I don't actually have to build football time into the plans lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I'm just glad that my party is on Pro Bowl weekend, so I don't actually have to build football time into the plans lol.



It's ok she can come back on Superbowl weekend. Nobody you like will be playing


----------



## Spanky (Jan 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Hey Spanks.
> 
> Coldy is coming to visit me for my birthday, the weekend of the 29th.
> 
> For a moment, I actually contemplated taking her up to Lambeau, letting her take pictures and turning around to come back to WW for my party lol.




You should take her. The new Atrium with its bars and stores is fun in of itself. I have simply had lunch there during off-season. Never found any Eagles stuff to buy. Maybe Coldy could find a Browns jersey. Maybe not.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 17, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> It's ok she can come back on Superbowl weekend. Nobody you like will be playing



You're right. Love of my life Jay Cutler will not be there. Thanks for rubbing it in.

I guess I'll have to console myself with a better quarterback...how about Matt Flynn?

(Just kidding lol. That's not entirely true. Yet. Haha)


This game is quite Epic. Yay Packers-Bears!!


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think I can stomach a packers vs bears NFC title game. I won't be watching


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 17, 2011)

Packers and Bears.. My oh my, this will be a nail-biter. 

[:doh: Here I thought the game against the eagles was nail-biting, with this one I'm gonna end up chewing my whole hand! ]


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 17, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Packers and Bears.. My oh my, this will be a nail-biter.
> 
> [:doh: Here I thought the game against the eagles was nail-biting, with this one I'm gonna end up chewing my whole hand! ]



Exciting? yes!!! But I don't see it as a nail-biter. After what the Pack did to Atlanta --arguably a much better team than the Bears and possibly the most hostile stadium anywhere --I think it's a foregone conclusion unless there's a snowstorm AND Aaron Rogers has the flu. Bears narrowly beat the Pack earlier in the season at Soldier Field. They're a different team now especially since James Starks arrived.

Anybody notice a rather curious pattern repeating itself?

2007: late in season, Giants narrowly lose to Patriots
2010: late in season, Packers narrowly lose to Patriots

2007: Giants win wildcard as visitors
2010: Packers win wildcard as visitors

2007: Giants visit division rival for right to play Superbowl
2010: Packers visit division rival for the right to play Superbowl

Packers will _*not *_get a rematch with the Patriots, which is what i was hoping for but WOW wouldn't that have been like The Twilight Zone?

(...ha especially because they're all pulling out their golf clubs).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE_1tCasi_Q


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 17, 2011)

Spanky said:


> So are Indy and Zwebby gonna bet? No? Yeah, these games happen once a CENTURY. 1941 was the last one?
> 
> If you need help on a bet, call Nancy, she is a virtual billboard of fun stuff.
> 
> ...



*
But what of Philly fans and Pittsburgh....And though it may matter ZERO to Philly fans... 

With the Jets- you have fans that 

1. root for all NY teams
2. Root for only their specific Division...

You have to admit that the Eagles fan can seem nostalgic for Poppa Ryan - heck his teams did have that swagger and Rex has bought that same mentality to the Jets ...

And if you are too angry to look at any of the Divisional Playoff games this coming weekend - sit back - heat up those Swanson Frozen Dinners and Jiffy Pop - Get out the Ballentine Beer and look at these retro treats...

Spanks Iggles Classics 

*




GTAFA said:


> Exciting? yes!!! But I don't see it as a nail-biter. After what the Pack did to Atlanta --arguably a much better team than the Bears and possibly the most hostile stadium anywhere --I think it's a foregone conclusion unless there's a snowstorm AND Aaron Rogers has the flu. Bears narrowly beat the Pack earlier in the season at Soldier Field. They're a different team now especially since James Starks arrived.
> 
> Anybody notice a rather curious pattern repeating itself?
> 
> ...



*Dims - NFL - Conspiracy Theories Abound *


----------



## Mozz (Jan 18, 2011)

this how i see it for the superbowl

bears>>>greenbay
bears>>>jets

bears on top


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 18, 2011)

I dunno why it is. But for some reason in college (Arizona fan) I tend to root for other Pac 10 schools. But in NFL I hate other teams within the division and wish them the worst. And since I'm a Vikings fan there couldn't be a worse matchup for the title game.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2011)

I work with little kids and football is the hot topic lately. Most of our kids are Giants or Jets fans with a few Eagles thrown in (we love 'em anyway). With the Jets doing so well the Giants fans have sided with Jets which seems natural, I guess. The other day one of the little boys had set up his toys like a football field. As he played he was giving me "live" updates on the score of his imaginary game. It was Jets vs. Steelers and much to the chagrin of his playmate the Jets were winning. She was quite putout when he announced that the Jets had made a "devastating play" to win the game. The little Steelers fan stomped off in a huff and went to play elsewhere. The next day she came in with her Steelers shirt on and her pride flying high. When I told her I was a Giants fan she said, "They're ok but they're not as good as the Steelers." Out of the mouths of football fanatic babes.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 20, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I only got two out of four right last time. Lets see if I do better this time around.
> 
> Predictions...
> 
> ...



I kinda suck at this prediction thing (50/50 for the second time) but I'll give it another go...

Predictions: 

Green Bay over Bears 
Jets over Steelers.


This is a tough one but I think the big guys are going down.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2011)

Afraid to say it, but I think the Bears are going to "PWNZ" the Packers.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I had a 6th grade boy who was talking to me and telling me how much he loved football but couldn't decide if he wanted the Packers or Green Bay to win on Sunday :doh:

I did not remind him I was a Bears fan.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 20, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I work with little kids and football is the hot topic lately. Most of our kids are Giants or Jets fans with a few Eagles thrown in (we love 'em anyway). With the Jets doing so well the Giants fans have sided with Jets which seems natural, I guess. The other day one of the little boys had set up his toys like a football field. As he played he was giving me "live" updates on the score of his imaginary game. It was Jets vs. Steelers and much to the chagrin of his playmate the Jets were winning. She was quite putout when he announced that the Jets had made a "devastating play" to win the game. The little Steelers fan stomped off in a huff and went to play elsewhere. The next day she came in with her Steelers shirt on and her pride flying high. When I told her I was a Giants fan she said, "They're ok but they're not as good as the Steelers." Out of the mouths of football fanatic babes.



I was hoping, when you announced that you were a GIANTS fan, that he would have nodded and stated that you obviously know all about "devastating plays". 





*Nancy knows exactly what play I'm tawking about.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but I couldn't see this thread on page 2 on the second most important day of the season!

*GO BEARS!*


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 23, 2011)

Packer Backer!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 23, 2011)

HOLLER!!!

I would have color and bigger font, but I'm posting from my phone lol.


Oh, and Hi Katie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 23, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha! 

To the Superbowl, Go! Go Pack Go!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 23, 2011)

No way, I can't pull for the Cheeseheads. 
come on Winona!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, seeing as you are a neigboring state and do, for what it's worth represent the region at the moment, take the ball and run with it.

I admit, I'm a bleeding purple heart (Skol, Vikings!), but if there is one constant in Viking football it's heartbreak. Time and time again us 'sotains are left with that foul taste of loss (especially after being so close last year). So go Pack go! Break out the green and gold (St Patty's is less than two months away anyway)! Let's have a party. There's a lot of good natured ribing that goes on between our two states and theres a good chance there won't even be an NFL season in 2011 (collective bargining ect). Even if there is, will our purple be LA bound (please God no, they already took the Lakers back in the 1950's)? 

Anyone seen that you tube clip "Hilter's Vikings"- frickin' hilarious!

"Bring me a Clay Matthews jersey and a bottle of scotch... God hates us."


----------



## russianrobot (Jan 24, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ahahahahahaha!
> 
> To the Superbowl, Go! Go Pack Go!



Haha! How about the NFC Central ,it might have been actually underrated. And lets give the Lions some due finally 4 game win streak to end year ,including win over Packers ,Ndamukong Suh is awseome...this is the first time in a decade I can type something positive about the lions in a decade and actually believe it lol


----------



## Spanky (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. 

I figured by now the following would have happened. 

1. Nancy posting in a Packers jersey for some lame-brained bet she made last week. 

2. Newbie Steelers fans leaving their post "droppings" all over the thread. 

3. Coldy setting up a Peanuts-styled desk with a "Ben Rothlisberger styled punches in the nose for Steelers fans.....5 cents".

4. Tony reminding me about 1960 all over again. 


WTF?


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 24, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Wow.
> 
> I figured by now the following would have happened.
> 
> ...



*V*intage year... gets better with age .. like fine wine 

Well.... since Spanks might not be watching the SuperBowl .. what are your viewing choices???? I figure an afternoon of enjoying these classic - in full color... Make sure to save a couple of cold ones and philly cheesesteaks for the Dims NFL Crew... 



Iggles Classics


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 24, 2011)

pigs will have to fly over my house and shit bacon before I watch this years Superbowl!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 24, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Wow.
> 
> I figured by now the following would have happened.
> 
> ...



I'd wear a Packers jersey if I had one. I was rooting for the Jets but oh well. If it's the choice between the oft be-ringed Packers and the oft be-rings Steelers I'm going with the Pack. My level of like for Rothlisbooger is right up there with Vick and Brady...below zero. But no crazy bets. I'm only going nuts-o over my own team. 

Indy, I'm sorry, girl. I feel your pain. My Bears lovin' uncle feels it too. I'm pretty sure I heard his scream of rage all the way from PA.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 24, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Haha! How about the NFC Central ,it might have been actually underrated. And lets give the Lions some due finally 4 game win streak to end year ,including win over Packers ,Ndamukong Suh is awseome...this is the first time in a decade I can type something positive about the lions in a decade and actually believe it lol



Dude. NFC Central? Has not existed since 2001.

NFC NORTH, BABY. ​


----------



## russianrobot (Jan 25, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Dude. NFC Central? Has not existed since 2001.
> 
> NFC NORTH, BABY. ​



I still think the Titans are the Oilers and still remember who Bruce Smith is


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> I still think the Titans are the Oilers and still remember who Bruce Smith is



Heck of a player on those Bills teams of the 80's and 90's....


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 25, 2011)

NFC Central that's funny. Remeber whan Tampa Bay was in the NFC Central? Those were pretty bad teams yet they still managed to beat the Vikings at least once a year (even in '98 they we're the only team that beat the Purple, aside from the Dirty Birds s**ting all over what should have a Viking Super bowl, sigh). 

Detroit is turning the corner. They got jipped out of a coule of wins this past year (that Bears game). They could be dangerous in 2011 (if there is a season) and if Matthew Stafford can stay healthy.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2011)

Current line:

Packers -2.5 over Steelers.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 5, 2011)

Green  and Yellow
Green  and Yellow
Green  and Yellow




XLV OR DIE!!


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 5, 2011)

Day before the big game.... hope it's a good one 


*Pro Football Hall of Fame Class of 2011*:
Deion Sanders
Shannon Sharpe 
Richard Dent 
Marshall Faulk
NFL Films founder Ed Sabol
Les Richter 
Chris Hanburger

** I guess better luck next year for Curtis Martin and Jerome Bettis....


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Green  and Yellow
> Green  and Yellow
> Green  and Yellow
> 
> ...



Oh, boy. I'm almost illiterate in football, yet even I know it's the Green and Gold.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 6, 2011)

BBW Betty said:


> Oh, boy. I'm almost illiterate in football, yet even I know it's the Green and Gold.



Yes, Betty lol I know. But Lil Wayne re-did a song that was originally done by Wiz Kalifah, which was one for the Steelers and the city of Pittsburgh, called "Black and Yellow."

SO, the remake was "Green and Yellow" to go with the song.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm watching the superbowl too, i dont really follow American Football but i try to watch this every year. Today, i'm an honorary Packers fan


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 6, 2011)

It doesn't matter who wins the game. The only thing people are going to remember is Christina Aguilera effin' up the National Anthem! Can we say "lyric malfunction"? She should have just pulled out her boob.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 6, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> It doesn't matter who wins the game. The only thing people are going to remember is Christina Aguilera effin' up the National Anthem! Can we say "lyric malfunction"? She should have just pulled out her boob.



Of course the looks on some of the Coaches and Military personnel was priceless!!!!!


----------



## BoomSnap (Feb 7, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> She should have just pulled out her boob.




I'd rather have ruptured ear drums than optic nerves voluntarily detach themselves.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear Canada, Mexico, Russia, heck....even Trinidad-Tobago!

Wisconsin is currently undefended. I mean the state is shutdown, hungover and completely unaware in their bliss. 

Attack NOW and you too can own some great paper land, prime grazing rights and one heck of a long lakefront shoreline. 

I am headed there now with a pop gun and a six pack of Leinie's. I plan on taking over three counties in the Northwest by noon......and still have three beers left to celebrate. 

Lub, 

Spanky


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 7, 2011)

Phew, I'm glad I didn't make a bet, otherwise I would have been in BIG TROUBLE!

Well, black and yellow black and yellow black and yellow..........


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 9, 2011)

Mmmmm.

I'll start the new thread, where we can bitch about the fact that we may not have a season, when my afterglow wears off.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 9, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> I'll start the new thread, where we can bitch about the fact that we may not have a season, when my afterglow wears off.



YAY! 

But you know, the Pack may reign as SB Champs for a few years. And make the rest of us sick. :doh:

I mean this thread smells like the NFL 2007 Thread. #6 seed goes all the way. Ugh. 

Who won again? I fergets. Go make the thread! I need to post reminders of the 2010 season to Tony and Nancy. They are trying to forget too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry I'm late but congrats to the person who started this thread. You started the season and your team finished it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats to Green Bay. Bellz, you can ride the joy from this season for at _least_ three more threads. There may be a few who will give you a hard time about it but that's just jealousy talkin'. Don't fret the haters. 

PS...Clay Matthews *sigh*. That is all.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 10, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Phew, I'm glad I didn't make a bet, otherwise I would have been in BIG TROUBLE!


Why would you bet on a sport where the ball doesn't even bounce strait?


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2011)

Spanky said:


> YAY!
> 
> But you know, the Pack may reign as SB Champs for a few years. And make the rest of us sick. :doh:
> 
> ...



Before we post that wonderful thread.. we need to have a support our fav team thread with pics ( just taking up the lovely Nancy's idea) :happy:



Adrian said:


> Why would you bet on a sport where the ball doesn't even bounce strait?



A better bet is Wrestlemania


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 11, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Before we post that wonderful thread.. we need to have a support our fav team thread with pics ( just taking up the lovely Nancy's idea) :happy:



I know it was my idea but I won't be joining in...at least not right now. Too much going on in my life. But feel free to organize things if you want. I think it's a fun idea...if you can wrangle this crowd into it.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Feb 11, 2011)

Oakland Raiders and Tampa Bay Buccaneers are going shock alot people in 2011..


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I know it was my idea but I won't be joining in...at least not right now. Too much going on in my life. But feel free to organize things if you want. I think it's a fun idea...if you can wrangle this crowd into it.



No problem - I'll have to post a pic of the team colors ... heck I'm sure we can have enough of the NFL faithful to join in and it is a wonderful idea that you came up with


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> No problem - I'll have to post a pic of the team colors ... heck I'm sure we can have enough of the NFL faithful to join in and it is a wonderful idea that you came up with



Hey, no problem for Nancy. I got the pic of her in her fav Iggles jersey. I'll post it as her entry. And she'll love me for it*. 










* uh, maybe not....


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Hey, no problem for Nancy. I got the pic of her in her fav Iggles jersey. I'll post it as her entry. And she'll love me for it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that wouldn't be fair.... you'll have to post a pic ... and speaking of the Iggles... Michael Vick was at an autgoraph signing in Atlanta and the fans have forgiven him - all is well ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 14, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Hey, no problem for Nancy. I got the pic of her in her fav Iggles jersey. I'll post it as her entry. And she'll love me for it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smuggy...I will find you and beat you like a redheaded stepchild. OR I'll find that pic I doctored with you wearing all the Giants gear and post it on every thread in the Lounge. OR I'll go on the Crush thread and and and post a love poem to Eli from you OR....

Don't worry. It'll be painful. 

PS...Burn that picture.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 14, 2011)

So even though I bleed purple and despite 50 seasons of Viking's heartbreak (of which I've been around for 38 of) I will congradualate our stately neighboor and arch rival on winning the Super Bowl IVX (I think I got my Roman numeral right). Going all the way as a #6 seed is no easy task and the Pack are a team that peaked at the right time. Kudos!

That said, you fudgepacker fans are still just ridiculous. I'm sure we will NEVER here the end of it. Be grateful for the fact your community owns the team. I'm sure it make the victory eeven more sweet. Even more than the Super Bowl, every season I look forward to the two Viking/Packer games more than any other. There are always close games and both the camarade and rival fighting (or roasting if you will) are something I really cherish. It saddens me that that may be coming to an end. As of now, there may NOT be an NFL season in 2011 (thanks to greed by both the players and owners). As for the Minnesota Vikings, we currently have no stadium (c'mon Wilf's, poney up some more $) and the very real possibility that our team may be bound for LaLa Land next year just disgusts me. 

I got nothin' left. Enjoy it 'Sconnie, because you really don't know what you got until it's gone. And for us 'Sotans, it's a very real possibilty. 

I hope not, I hope we live to fight another day and bask in the revelry that is the Viking/Packer boader battles.

"You win some, you lose some, it's all a game to me!"- Ace Of Spades, Motorhead (1980)


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Stroker Ace said:


> So even though I bleed purple and despite 50 seasons of Viking's heartbreak (of which I've been around for 38 of) I will congradualate our stately neighboor and arch rival on winning the Super Bowl IVX (I think I got my Roman numeral right). Going all the way as a #6 seed is no easy task and the Pack are a team that peaked at the right time. Kudos!
> 
> That said, you fudgepacker fans are still just ridiculous. I'm sure we will NEVER here the end of it. Be grateful for the fact your community owns the team. I'm sure it make the victory eeven more sweet. Even more than the Super Bowl, every season I look forward to the two Viking/Packer games more than any other. There are always close games and both the camarade and rival fighting (or roasting if you will) are something I really cherish. It saddens me that that may be coming to an end. As of now, there may NOT be an NFL season in 2011 (thanks to greed by both the players and owners). As for the Minnesota Vikings, we currently have no stadium (c'mon Wilf's, poney up some more $) and the very real possibility that our team may be bound for LaLa Land next year just disgusts me.
> 
> ...



Minnesota's misery sometimes astounds me.

I mean I can understand Joe Kapp and the gang losing Superbowl 4 to a particularly stingy Chiefs defense, I can understand losing Superbowl's 8 and 9 to hall of fame teams such as the Dolphins and Steelers and I certainly can understand losing the 88 NFC title game to a very talented Redskins team.

On the flip side, how in the holy purple hell did the 76 Vikings lose to a Raiders team that had to cheat to win their first playoff game against the Patriots and needed both hall of fame runners for Pittsburgh to be hurt to beat them? Also, how in the world did Gary Anderson miss that field goal against the Falcons? I mean really...some of that is head scratching.

I don't think the Vikings are going to LA, if the Raiders and Rams got out of there....I doubt the Vikings would last either.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Minnesota's misery sometimes astounds me.
> 
> I mean I can understand Joe Kapp and the gang losing Superbowl 4 to a particularly stingy Chiefs defense, I can understand losing Superbowl's 8 and 9 to hall of fame teams such as the Dolphins and Steelers and I certainly can understand losing the 88 NFC title game to a very talented Redskins team.
> 
> ...



* Kevin: Raiders Cheat!!!! Nah... never happened* :happy:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Feb 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Minnesota's misery sometimes astounds me.
> 
> I mean I can understand Joe Kapp and the gang losing Superbowl 4 to a particularly stingy Chiefs defense, I can understand losing Superbowl's 8 and 9 to hall of fame teams such as the Dolphins and Steelers and I certainly can understand losing the 88 NFC title game to a very talented Redskins team.
> 
> ...



You pretty much summed it bro. The ViQueens are heartbreakers year in and year out. 1998 was just pure agony. I remember that '87 team that had an improbable playoff run (that win over the 49'ers in the NFC Divisional playoff was awesome! Anthony Carter had like 220+ receiving yds). I do remember the "41-donut" NFC Chmpionship loss to the NY Giants in the 2000 playoffs (Kerry Collins had some 350+ passing yds and 5 TD passes). Of course the most recent 2009 playoff failure blows the mind (Favre's int, the '12 men in the huddle' penalty). There's a curse over MN and I hope someday it will be broken. My old man calls it the Curse of Norm Van Brocklin (the Vikings 1st head coach, 1961-1966). Norm wasn't around for the Vikings first run at glory (the Bud Grant era) though he did help set it up. 

Someday we'll break the spell


----------



## Spanky (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, the Packers have their precious St. Lombardi Cup back in Grean Baye. 

Can we start another &^*%&$ NFL Thread? Or is Zwebbymonsterpants out negotiating terms for her girly birthing parts in the new NFL Thread CBA. 

She gets until March 5th to birth something, or as Curly Lambeau and Chuck Bednarik are my witnesses, I will go all DeSean Jackson on her Matt Dogde puntin' azz. 

I have been a patient "good Cutler" since SB Weekend, now comes my "bad Cutler" and she doesn't want to see my bad Cutler. Chicago sure doesn't. 

Lub,

Spanky :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a 2011 thread that I don't know about? The schedule is up! Lets discuss...You know, pretend like we're going to have a season.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Is there a 2011 thread that I don't know about? The schedule is up! Lets discuss...You know, pretend like we're going to have a season.



Here you go Nancy. Birthed and ready to rumble. 2011 NFL Thread!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> BUMP



.....................


----------

